# Krazy Kutting Bike Parts and Plaques



## KrazyKutting

Krazy Kutting Prices (Discounts on order of 5 or more plaques and customers re ordering)

(ONE PIECE PLAQUES PRICING)
80.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
105.00 GOLD PLATED
145.00 TRIPLE CHROME/FULLY ENGRAVED 
190.00 2TONE GOLD/CHROME FULLY ENGRAVED

(TWO PIECE PLAQUES )
130.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
165.00 GOLD ON CHROME OR GOLD/GOLD
255.00 BOTH PCS ENGRAVED GOLD/CHROME GOLD/GOLD OR 2TONE.


WE ALSO DO ALL CUSTOM BIKE AND PEDAL CAR PARTS: FORKS, SISSY BARS, PEDDLES, SPROCKET, SEAT POST, CROWN, RIMS, STEER TUBE, GOOSE NECK, HANDLE BARS, FENDER BRACES, CRANKS, CUSTOM SEATS, STEERING WHEELS, MIRRORS, KNOCK OFFS, MUFFLERS, CHAIN COVERS, TURN TABLES, ETC.


Santiago Gonzalez
Sales
(928) 750-2324
www.karzicon.net

Edited at topic starters request


----------



## djrascal

Any examples of a fully engraved plaque?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 11 2009, 11:15 AM~14160405
> *Any examples of a fully engraved plaque?
> *


LOOK IN THE TNT TOPIC  


DAM JOHNNY THATS A FUCKING DEAL!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

damn i need to get my cash up my son has one of the two pc gold chrome very very nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a few of the MANY we've done so far , i'll post up more in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2009, 10:28 AM~14160523
> *damn i need to get my cash up my son has one of the two pc gold chrome very very nice
> *


What up Thomas, simon carnal ur placita came out illlll!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT !
$60 BUCKS !


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 10:33 AM~14160562
> *What up Thomas, simon carnal ur placita came out illlll!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes it did i got in some trouble and lost some money in the mean time so now i got to get my money up so i can get over to you so we can see what we can come up with i got some crazy ideas that need to be made


----------



## KrazyKutting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458358
Few more samples of the Krazy work we do here at Karzicon. Peace.


----------



## 817Lowrider

These guys dont bullshit. I am hitting them up soon with a custom plaque for the back of my bike. with a price like that. why not?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 12:12 PM~14160380
> *Karzicon is proud to announce a Krazy BIKE PLAQUE sale that will last from here to October. We will be providing everyone with bike plaque's for 60.00 chrome finished !!! Triple Chrome Plated (our Partner Speedy in Long Beach). U can order 1 or 100 same price of 60.00 finished, NO DESIGN FEE NO SETUP FEE!!!!!!!!!! FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!! (KARZICON NEVER HAS NOR NEVER WILL CHARGE A SETUP FEE,DESIGN FEE OR ANYOTHER SPECIAL FEES, WE'RE CHANGING UP THE GAME ALL AROUND)
> 
> (ONE PIECE PLAQUES PRICING)
> 60.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
> 70.00 GOLD PLATED
> 110.00 TRIPLE CHROME/FULLY ENGRAVED (OUR OTHER GREAT PARTNER JAIME CASTANEDA)
> 120.00 2TONE GOLD/CHROME FULLY ENGRAVED
> 
> (TWO PIECE PLAQUES )
> 80.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
> 100.00 GOLD ON CHROME OR GOLD/GOLD
> 150.00 BOTH PCS ENGRAVED GOLD/CHROME GOLD/GOLD OR 2TONE.
> 
> PROCESS IS REAL SIMPLE U CAN PM OR EMAIL ME [email protected] a JPEG ILLUSTRATION OF UR PLAQUE AND IF U DON'T HAVE ONE EMAIL ME A PICTURE OF UR CURRENT PLAQUE (MOLDED OR LAZER/WATERJET KUT) AND I'LL INPUT IT IN MY CAD SOFTWARE AND GIVE U AN IDENTICAL PLAQUE. WE CAN ALSO REDESIGN OR CREATE NEW DESIGN AT NOOOOOOOOOOO CHARGE!!!!!!
> ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US AT KARZICON 928 726 2958
> 
> 2WK TURNAROUND ON CHROME OR GOLD PLATED PLAQUES AND 3.5ON PLAQUES TO BE ENGRAVED DUE TO THE POLISH/ENGRAVE/PLATING.
> 
> FROM ALL OF US AT KARZICON THANK YOU!!!!!!
> *


HOW BIG ARE THE BIKE PLAQUES?? (INCH WISE)


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I WONDER WHAT THE PLAQUE
IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE ON MY NEW BIKE ?


----------



## TonyO

That's defininately an unbeatable price :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14166313
> *HOW BIG ARE THE BIKE PLAQUES?? (INCH WISE)
> *


ALSO PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

how the hell you gonna make any profit after paying atleast $10 for shipping? 


prices are ridiculous :no:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 11 2009, 11:52 AM~14161259-->
> 
> 
> 
> These guys dont bullshit. I am hitting them up soon with a custom plaque for the back of my bike. with a price like that. why not?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Juan, yeah man i'm sure everyone knows we put our money where our mouth is and really do have a passion for this business. When u gonna order that grill for ur cutty u called me about??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14166313
> *HOW BIG ARE THE BIKE PLAQUES?? (INCH WISE)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bike plaque range from 8inches wide to 11inches depending on the customer. Thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ [email protected] 12 2009, 12:42 AM~14168766
> *I WONDER WHAT THE PLAQUE
> IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE ON MY NEW BIKE ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say it's gonna look calllllleeeeennnn, i think i'm gonna make u one that say TNT fully engraved and on the house Paulie, cause thats how we treat our PLATINUM clients. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 06:45 AM~14169526
> *That's defininately an unbeatable price :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks big T.O. thanks for everything u've done for us also homeboy and u can count on us having a great time in Denver again. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2009, 07:14 AM~14169671
> *how the hell you gonna make any profit after paying atleast $10 for shipping?
> prices are ridiculous :no:
> *


Shipping is actually more like 5bucks for bike plaques and one of the important things that we've tried to focus on at Karzicon is building LONG TERM BUSINESS RELATIONSHIPS WITH CREDIBLE PARTNERS like Speedy's Plating and Jaime Castaneda to name a couple. With that said when we announce a sale they adjust their pricing for us accordingly to help absorb the cost. What can we say its AWESOME understanding business and the importance of PARTNERSHIPS. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 12:50 PM~14171259
> *Thanks Juan, yeah man i'm sure everyone knows we put our money where our mouth is and really do have a passion for this business. When u gonna order that grill for ur cutty u called me about??????????????
> *


yes sir. waiting on my stock grilles to come in.


----------



## Stilo-G

Damm this is a fucking deal


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 12 2009, 10:52 AM~14171293-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir. waiting on my stock grilles to come in.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Jun 12 2009, 10:55 AM~14171328
> *Damm this is a fucking deal
> *


Gracias carnal, let me know if u need anything. :biggrin: 



ALSO REMEMBER WE'RE SLASHIN OUR PRICES ON TNT RETAIL BIKE PARTS BY 20% SO U GUYS CAN CONTACT EITHER TONY OR MYSELF SO WE CAN GET BUSY HOOKN U GUYS UP. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Moeny order out Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

Just sent email to show what kind of plaque i am looking for. Also wanted to see if with the size of the plaque i sent can u do some engraving on it. 

If you look at the second link in my signature that is the bike i am doing it for.


----------



## geovela86

:biggrin:


----------



## regalicious

WHATS UP TOKALLO .SWEET PRICES ON THEM PLAQUES :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

IM GOING TO HIT YOU UP TO MAKE A PLAQUE VERY SOON..IS IT 2 PLAQUES FOR 80.00 OR??


----------



## mr.casper

johnny money should be there mannana like 9am for a bike plaque and one car plaque ill call u when i sent it to confirme1


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14166313
> *HOW BIG ARE THE BIKE PLAQUES?? (INCH WISE)
> *



























mi hija n me


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 12 2009, 07:21 PM~14175642
> *IM GOING TO HIT YOU UP TO MAKE A PLAQUE VERY SOON..IS IT 2 PLAQUES FOR 80.00 OR??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 12 2009, 09:27 PM~14175703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mi hija n me
> *


THATS ILL HOMIE...YOUR GIRL IS SO CUTE HOMIE!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 12 2009, 07:29 PM~14175719
> *THATS ILL HOMIE...YOUR GIRL IS SO CUTE HOMIE!!!
> *


simon u taking long on getting ur n rep!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14175725
> *simon u taking long on getting ur n rep!
> *


I JUST HIT YOU UP ON MYSPACE, GO CHECK IT OUT AND HIT ME UP ASAP HOMBOY!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14175785
> *I JUST HIT YOU UP ON MYSPACE, GO CHECK IT OUT AND HIT ME UP ASAP HOMBOY!!!
> *


ORRA


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 12:50 PM~14171259
> *Shipping is actually more like 5bucks for bike plaques and one of the important things that we've tried to focus on at Karzicon is building LONG TERM BUSINESS RELATIONSHIPS WITH CREDIBLE PARTNERS like Speedy's Plating and Jaime Castaneda to name a couple. With that said when we announce a sale they adjust their pricing for us accordingly to help absorb the cost. What can we say its AWESOME understanding business and the importance of PARTNERSHIPS.  :biggrin:
> *


awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOHNNY.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

very good price homie 

pm :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

johny cheka eso money is there already?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i'll check in to this soon. gotta get my moneys up first. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 12 2009, 08:56 PM~14175487
> *WHATS UP TOKALLO .SWEET PRICES ON THEM PLAQUES :biggrin:
> *


Sup Dog!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> Any examples of a fully engraved plaque?


What up homie, i'm a post more up in a second. U guys are from Salinas Valley right? Soledad? or Chole? I'd be reall happy to take care of u guys homie especially since i went to Salinas High and lived in Salinas for 8yrs while my pops workd for UFW. 



> LOOK IN THE TNT TOPIC
> DAM JOHNNY THATS A FUCKING DEAL!!!! :cheesy:


What up George, wait till u see ur BAD ASS CHARGER pedals!!! dam homie i'm a have to do a bad ass Charger theme bike for our shop :biggrin: 



> Moeny order out Monday. :biggrin:


Es todo Juanio, gracias carnalito. bout time i can get some feria out of u buddy,lol. :biggrin: 



> Just sent email to show what kind of plaque i am looking for. Also wanted to see if with the size of the plaque i sent can u do some engraving on it.
> 
> If you look at the second link in my signature that is the bike i am doing it for.


I'm a check my pm in a minute. I used to be able to only store 50 messages and somehow now i can store 200 so dayum u can only imagine all the pms i get everday. 



> WHATS UP TOKALLO .SWEET PRICES ON THEM PLAQUES :biggrin:


Tu sabes tokallo, yo carnal tus partes are gonna be Caded this weekend homie. I got u guys tokallo, tell ur brother Ritchie i said what up and tell him he can Always count on me to have ur guys back. :biggrin: 



> IM GOING TO HIT YOU UP TO MAKE A PLAQUE VERY SOON..IS IT 2 PLAQUES FOR 80.00 OR??


2bike plaques triple plated chrome 120.00 :biggrin: 



> johnny money should be there mannana like 9am for a bike plaque and one car plaque ill call u when i sent it to confirme1


I'm always gonna take ur word carnal. I'm cutting them out today. :biggrin: 



> awesome :thumbsup:


Thanks brother, hope to meet u in person at the last Wego show this year. 



> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOHNNY.. :thumbsup:


What up big grande homie homie Jose. Yo homie i think ur gonna have to get me 2 German Shepards to patrol the property carnal, we're gettn too many cars and tools up in here. Let me know G. 



> very good price homie
> 
> pm :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> i'll check in to this soon. gotta get my moneys up first. :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Hot DAYUMMMM!!!! looks like the bike plaques are gonna be killn em just like the Car Club plaque topic is as well. :biggrin: Big thanks to all the LAYITLOW HOMIES that have supported us from day one and the ones that are just catching word of this little company that is workn hard to one day be the PREMIER LOWRIDER KUTTING SOURCE!!!! Like we have said from day one, WE WILL NOT BE OUT WORKED AND WE LIVE AND BREATHE THIS LIFE ALL DAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you watching the fight homie.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

wut about sumtn not fancy wif stars or palm trees, but wif alot of plane, not elaborat leters? lyk 25 karakters?


----------



## KrazyKutting

LOOKN FORWAR TO THE WEEKEND THAT WE KUT 52 BIKE CLUB PLAQUES OUR FOR U GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14191464
> *LOOKN FORWAR TO THE WEEKEND THAT WE KUT 52 BIKE CLUB PLAQUES OUR FOR U GUYS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## TonyO

Good lookin out Johnny I might have a few more orders for you soon I got peeps hittin me up like krazy at these prices.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

nice!!!!
How much for just polished so we can engrave ourself?


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny good talking to u.. cant wait to see our plaque on the trike..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 18 2009, 12:38 AM~14219724
> *nice!!!!
> How much for just polished so we can engrave ourself?
> *


For you $59.95 brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2009, 02:37 AM~14184725
> *wut about sumtn not fancy wif stars or palm trees, but wif alot of plane, not elaborat leters? lyk 25 karakters?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 18 2009, 10:08 AM~14225471
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hey bro its like he said. $60 chromed, the design doesn't matter unless you're going with double, triple, quadruple stacks or something crazy like that :around:


----------



## Low-Life09

IM GOING TO COP MINE WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 16 2009, 07:28 AM~14204742-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin out Johnny I might have a few more orders for you soon I got peeps hittin me up like krazy at these prices.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks partner, send some of them files if they need to be done from scratch to our homie Sam. customers are feeling his designs and it helps take some of the load of our shoulders. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hermanos of [email protected] 17 2009, 02:38 PM~14219724
> *nice!!!!
> How much for just polished so we can engrave ourself?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40.00 for u carnal. :biggrin: I LOVE POSTING UP MY PRICES FOR THE WHOLE WORLD TO SEE, AIN'T NO STUNTING OR BULLSHITTIN HERE,LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14219734
> *hey johnny good talking to u.. cant wait to see our plaque on the trike..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise Estrella always love our repeat customers. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low-Life09_@Jun 18 2009, 11:20 AM~14228515
> *IM GOING TO COP MINE WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah carnalito, let us know when ur ready. :biggrin: 



Any of our customers that need help with a new design for their plaques can hit up Sam "show-bound" for ideas on ur plaques. Sam keep up the great work carnal ur killem with them designs u got G. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

ANOTHER OF THE BENEFITS OF DEALING WITH A COMPANY THAT HAS AN ABUNDANCE OF RESOURCES AND TECHNOLOGY IN THEIR BACKYARD (LITERALLY IN MY BACKYARD) IS THAT WE CAN APPLY THAT TECHNOLOGY TO THROW SOME INNOVATIVE IDEAS INTO THE GAME AND UP THE LEVEL OF QUALITY AND ARTISTIC DESIGNS THAT ARE AVAILABLE STRICTLY TO OUR LOWRIDER PEERS. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT AND JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE JUST PURCHASED OUR 2ND WATER JET FROM FLOW INC AND THIS ONE WILL BE DESIGNED AND GEARED FOR SMALLER ITEMS LIKE PENDANTS,EARINGS,SHOE PENDANTS ETC. TIME TO PUT OUR MONEY WHERE OUR HEART IS. 

PAUL AND JOHN BIG THANKS FOR U GUYS TRUST AND SUPPORT, IT'S MY HONOR TO BE DOING WORK FOR UR CLUB AND I'M LOOKN FORWARD TO CONTINUING OUR RELATIONSHIP. ENGRAVED WHEEL CHIPS AND BACK PLATES WITH LUXURIOUS DXF CAD THAT I CADDED NEXT. AND OF COURSE BIKE PLAQUES WILL BE DONE BEING BALL MILLED BY END OF DAY TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 11:37 PM~14229931
> *ANOTHER OF THE BENEFITS OF DEALING WITH A COMPANY THAT HAS AN ABUNDANCE OF RESOURCES AND TECHNOLOGY IN THEIR BACKYARD (LITERALLY IN MY BACKYARD) IS THAT WE CAN APPLY THAT TECHNOLOGY TO THROW SOME INNOVATIVE IDEAS INTO THE GAME AND UP THE LEVEL OF QUALITY AND ARTISTIC DESIGNS THAT ARE AVAILABLE STRICTLY TO OUR LOWRIDER PEERS. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT AND JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE JUST PURCHASED OUR 2ND WATER JET FROM FLOW INC AND THIS ONE WILL BE DESIGNED AND GEARED FOR SMALLER ITEMS LIKE PENDANTS,EARINGS,SHOE PENDANTS ETC. TIME TO PUT OUR MONEY WHERE OUR HEART IS.
> 
> PAUL AND JOHN BIG THANKS FOR U GUYS TRUST AND SUPPORT, IT'S MY HONOR TO BE DOING WORK FOR UR CLUB AND I'M LOOKN FORWARD TO CONTINUING OUR RELATIONSHIP. ENGRAVED WHEEL CHIPS AND BACK PLATES WITH LUXURIOUS DXF CAD THAT I CADDED NEXT. AND OF COURSE BIKE PLAQUES WILL BE DONE BEING BALL MILLED BY END OF DAY TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro I thought you got hit by a bus again


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 04:37 PM~14229931
> *ANOTHER OF THE BENEFITS OF DEALING WITH A COMPANY THAT HAS AN ABUNDANCE OF RESOURCES AND TECHNOLOGY IN THEIR BACKYARD (LITERALLY IN MY BACKYARD) IS THAT WE CAN APPLY THAT TECHNOLOGY TO THROW SOME INNOVATIVE IDEAS INTO THE GAME AND UP THE LEVEL OF QUALITY AND ARTISTIC DESIGNS THAT ARE AVAILABLE STRICTLY TO OUR LOWRIDER PEERS. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT AND JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE JUST PURCHASED OUR 2ND WATER JET FROM FLOW INC AND THIS ONE WILL BE DESIGNED AND GEARED FOR SMALLER ITEMS LIKE PENDANTS,EARINGS,SHOE PENDANTS ETC. TIME TO PUT OUR MONEY WHERE OUR HEART IS.
> 
> PAUL AND JOHN BIG THANKS FOR U GUYS TRUST AND SUPPORT, IT'S MY HONOR TO BE DOING WORK FOR UR CLUB AND I'M LOOKN FORWARD TO CONTINUING OUR RELATIONSHIP. ENGRAVED WHEEL CHIPS AND BACK PLATES WITH LUXURIOUS DXF CAD THAT I CADDED NEXT. AND OF COURSE BIKE PLAQUES WILL BE DONE BEING BALL MILLED BY END OF DAY TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice -good lookin out KK & TO


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 19 2009, 08:49 AM~14235626
> *  :uh:
> *


Whatup Salas. I think you did some of your craziest work on the Night Crawler bike, people keep trippin out on it.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 18 2009, 06:50 AM~14226414
> *Hey bro its like he said.  $60 chromed, the design doesn't matter unless you're going with double, triple, quadruple stacks or something crazy like that :around:
> *


WEL HE SED BIKE PLAKS R 8'' TA 11'' LONG. WAS JUS CHEKN 2 C IF DERS A LIMIT 2 HOW MANY LETRS U CAN HAV IF IT MAKS IT LONGR DEN 11'' LONG


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2009, 10:19 PM~14235355
> *looks nice -good lookin out KK & TO
> *


Thanks bro, after Paul and i spoke i agreed with him that we should ball mill the letters directly above the ribbon to give it more of a Molded look, and after Mando i spoke we feel like this is a service we can start offering more and more clients that prefer a Ball Milled Engraved ribbon for a more natural or Old skool , molded look. And of course we're going to offer it to bike plaques as well. :biggrin: 

















One of 8 fully engraved double stacked 2tone gold and chrom (man we pulled all the weapons out for this one, oh no we could of ball milled something.) plaques that Estillo c.c. in El Paso and Midland TX ordered from us. :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 12:28 AM~14251533
> *Thanks bro, after Paul and i spoke i agreed with him that we should ball mill the letters directly above the ribbon to give it more of a Molded look, and after Mando i spoke we feel like this is a service we can start offering more and more clients that prefer a Ball Milled Engraved ribbon for a more natural or Old skool , molded look. And of course we're going to offer it to bike plaques as well.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of 8 fully engraved double stacked 2tone gold and chrom (man we pulled all the weapons out for this one, oh no we could of ball milled something.) plaques that Estillo c.c. in El Paso and Midland TX ordered from us.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT TO GET THEM ESTILO PLAQUES,GOOD JOB TOKALLO


----------



## KrazyKutting

Q-vo tokallo, hey carnal i'm taking JR's Dually on Monday and returning Wed so tell Ritchie to hit me up so i can show u guys something. :biggrin:  Simon ur placa is lookn tight man. :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 01:06 AM~14251685
> *Q-vo tokallo, hey carnal i'm taking JR's Dually on Monday and returning Wed so tell Ritchie to hit me up so i can show u guys something.  :biggrin:    Simon ur placa is lookn tight man.  :biggrin:
> *


ILL LET HIM KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Just to clarify for some of the lil "chavalas" on here that think we are competing with anyone else..... the answer is uuugghhh no i don't think so. Marinate on this for a little bit,lol. Thanks to all the homies and lowrider customers that are loyal and true to Karzicon. U guys know u get more for ur dollar here. Someone please tell me i'm wrong. :biggrin: Work talks bullshit walks. 

Repeat order from Brandon in my hometown of Stocktone 4plaques 1 fully engravd









9plaques from the homie Sean in the dirty south. :biggrin: 









Mr. Casper in our Nations Capital reordering 2more plaques. :biggrin: 









Pedals for Denver to sell like tamales,lol. :biggrin: WE'LL BE TAKN A BOAT LOAD OF INVENTORY TO DENVER TO SELL AT RIDICULOUS PRICES, ALL OUR PEDALS WILL BE ENGRAVED AND PLATED. :biggrin: 

















Caddy dash inserts for Mario from Elite c.c.









Plaques we just got back from Speedy


























ILL ASS ENGRAVED 2TONE PLAQUE FOR THE HOMIE CHARLIE FROM HA :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 04:11 PM~14255779
> *Just to clarify for some of the lil "chavalas" on here that think we are competing with anyone else..... the answer is uuugghhh no i don't think so. Marinate on this for a little bit,lol. Thanks to all the homies and lowrider customers that are loyal and true to Karzicon. U guys know u get more for ur dollar here. Someone please tell me i'm wrong.  :biggrin:  Work talks bullshit walks.
> 
> Repeat order from Brandon in my hometown of Stocktone 4plaques 1 fully engravd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9plaques from the homie Sean in the dirty south.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Casper in our Nations Capital reordering 2more plaques. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals for Denver to sell like tamales,lol.  :biggrin: WE'LL BE TAKN A BOAT LOAD OF INVENTORY TO DENVER TO SELL AT RIDICULOUS PRICES, ALL OUR PEDALS WILL BE ENGRAVED AND PLATED.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy dash inserts for Mario from Elite c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaques we just got back from Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL ASS ENGRAVED 2TONE PLAQUE FOR THE HOMIE CHARLIE FROM HA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



keep it up loviing ur work all day every day!


----------



## mr.casper

Mr. Casper in our Nations Capital reordering 2more plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 21 2009, 06:46 PM~14256776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Bullet, tell ur carnal that i'll be calln him soon bout fabricating those rimz for him carnal. :biggrin: Here's a better pic of ur bad ass pedals.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 10:08 PM~14257569
> *What up Bullet, tell ur carnal that i'll be calln him soon bout fabricating those rimz for him carnal.  :biggrin:  Here's a better pic of ur bad ass pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im stealin this pic


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's some bad ass kustom Jackstands that Mario Dealba Jr. Elite c.c. ordered from Karzicon. Check out the 1/2" steel thickness that the Waterjet kuts like butter. :biggrin: Kustom badges as well. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Few more items we kut today. :biggrin: :biggrin: What comp????? Please stand up,lol. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

SINCE DAY ONE WE HAVE BEEN WORKN HARD AS HELL TO REVOLUTINIZE THE "GAME" BY NEVER CHARGING ONE CUSTOMER A DESIGN FEE OR SET UP FEE AND FOR PLAQUES WE'RE THE FIRST AS WELL TO OFFER FREE FREE FREE SHIPPING. AND WE'RE CONSTANTLY TRYING TO LOWER OUR PRICES AND LET THE COMP KEEP UP. SO AS LONG AS WE HAVE UR GUYS SUPPORT WE'LL BE DOING KRAZY THINGS TO THE "GAME". :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14257569
> *What up Bullet, tell ur carnal that i'll be calln him soon bout fabricating those rimz for him carnal.  :biggrin:  Here's a better pic of ur bad ass pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks clean johny gracias


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 21 2009, 10:13 PM~14257623
> *Few more items we kut today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What comp????? Please stand up,lol.  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for a custom backplate for the hydro pump??


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Gilly and Bullet, here are ur pedals already fabricated homie. REAL MANUFACTURES that put up. Gracias carnales, n Danny P u did a great job like always on the Design and Cad file thanks homie. 









Also Freddy Alfaro on the CADDY BADGES for his and his homies ride. They look sick!!!! Also a few more Impala backplates we kut out last nite to add to the 30sets we kust this weekend to engrave and 2tone for DENVER CO Karzicon booth.


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny i sent u an email


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 22 2009, 12:22 PM~14262796
> *johnny i sent u an email
> *


Estrella what up girl, here's ur bad ass placa that Sam "show-bound" got down on. Gonna look sick gold plated, i'd like to engrave it Aztec style, let me know. i'll hook u up on the price. Gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ramsey from Alice TX, big thanks for u 20plaque order. Here ur plaques all ballmilled out. Off to Speedy's. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 23 2009, 12:24 PM~14273521
> *Estrella what up girl, here's ur bad ass placa that Sam "show-bound" got down on. Gonna look sick gold plated, i'd like to engrave it Aztec style, let me know. i'll hook u up on the price. Gracias.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good .. bout the engraving i would love to have it engraved .......but right now we just need it gold plated.. we will reorder one two tone plated later on


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 11:45 PM~14258501
> *how much for a custom backplate for the hydro pump??
> *


???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 25 2009, 06:28 AM~14289005
> *???
> *


you talkin a regular car size pump? I'll look into it and get back at you, I'm not familiar with the pricing on KK's car parts


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2009, 08:47 AM~14292637
> *you talkin a regular car size pump?  I'll look into it and get back at you, I'm not familiar with the pricing on KK's car parts
> *


YEA LIKE A REG PROHOPPER PUMP...THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 25 2009, 07:11 AM~14292749
> *YEA LIKE A REG PROHOPPER PUMP...THANKS HOMIE
> *


What up carna, set of 2 custom logo backplates out of 3/16" steel is 40.00 raw and 70.00 triple chrome plated. Let me know what u have in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

To all my close personal carnales with ESTILLO c.c. gracias for ur guys support and thanks for the additional plaques u guys ordered and the grip of cars projects and bike projects u guys are trusting us with. :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 10:01 AM~14294342
> *To all my close personal carnales with ESTILLO c.c. gracias for ur guys support and thanks for the additional plaques u guys ordered and the grip of cars projects and bike projects u guys are trusting us with.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: YOU BRINGING THE CLUB PENDANTS TOO :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's this weeks batch of FRESH plaques out the oven. :biggrin: 








THANKS TO OUR AWESOME CUSTOMERS WHO RECOGNIZE A TRUE VALUE WHEN THEY SEE ONE. WOULDN'T BE AS BUSY AS WE ARE WITHOUT U GUYS. GRACIAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

uggghhh competion???????/ where??????? lol :biggrin: 
































FULL PARTS MAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

STILL WAITING.......................................................... :biggrin: 









































































































NO SET UP FEES NO DESIGN FEES (ORIGINAL MANUFACTURES THAT ELIMINATED THAT UNECESSARY FEE,LOL) THANKS FOR REALLY KEEPING US KRAZY BUSY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

THANKS FOR ADMIRING OUR WORK, LET US KNOW IF U GUYS NEED ANYTHING OUR WATERJET CAN KUT ALOT OF MATERIALS AND THICKNESS THAT A LAZER CANT AND US HUMANS AT KARZICON CAN FABRICATE ALOT OF METAL APPLICATIONS AND PARTS THAT OTHERS CAN'T. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

all da plakas looking good homie...im loving it! all day everyday!


----------



## vicmarcos

how much r the pendants?


----------



## azteca de oro

Johhny u ready for some krazy azteca style wheel trims. Togo with the calendario azteca rims?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 28 2009, 06:52 AM~14317861
> *STILL WAITING.......................................................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP FEES NO DESIGN FEES (ORIGINAL MANUFACTURES THAT ELIMINATED THAT UNECESSARY FEE,LOL)  THANKS FOR REALLY KEEPING US KRAZY BUSY.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS FOR ADMIRING OUR WORK, LET US KNOW IF U GUYS NEED ANYTHING OUR WATERJET CAN KUT ALOT OF MATERIALS AND THICKNESS THAT A LAZER CANT AND US HUMANS AT KARZICON CAN FABRICATE ALOT OF METAL APPLICATIONS AND PARTS THAT OTHERS CAN'T.  :biggrin:
> *


*
Why get burned with a laser when you can get wet with a waterjet? *:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 28 2009, 06:52 AM~14317861
> *
> 
> NO SET UP FEES NO DESIGN FEES (ORIGINAL MANUFACTURES THAT ELIMINATED THAT UNECESSARY FEE,LOL)  THANKS FOR REALLY KEEPING US KRAZY BUSY.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS FOR ADMIRING OUR WORK, LET US KNOW IF U GUYS NEED ANYTHING OUR WATERJET CAN KUT ALOT OF MATERIALS AND THICKNESS THAT A LAZER CANT AND US HUMANS AT KARZICON CAN FABRICATE ALOT OF METAL APPLICATIONS AND PARTS THAT OTHERS CAN'T.  :biggrin:
> *


TNT has never charged setup or design fees either. When you're doing all that work in house there's no need to


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

That's some bad ass work Johnny :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How's everything coming with the parts? 

I got a new order 4 u carnal


----------



## eric in cali

on the plaques id like the price and s/h and tax sent to me fro both plaques. please send all to my new messages with an address


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 30 2009, 08:34 AM~14336343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the plaques id like the price and s/h and  tax sent to me  fro both plaques. please send all to my new messages  with an address
> *


(ONE PIECE PLAQUES PRICING)
*60.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH*
70.00 GOLD PLATED
110.00 TRIPLE CHROME/FULLY ENGRAVED (OUR OTHER GREAT PARTNER JAIME CASTANEDA)
120.00 2TONE GOLD/CHROME FULLY ENGRAVED

(TWO PIECE PLAQUES )
80.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
*100.00 GOLD ON CHROME OR GOLD/GOLD*
150.00 BOTH PCS ENGRAVED GOLD/CHROME GOLD/GOLD OR 2TONE.

FREE SHIPPING, NO TAX, NO SETUP FEE

Prices you see are the prices you pay period.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 30 2009, 07:07 AM~14335286
> *That's some bad ass work Johnny :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> How's everything coming with the parts?
> 
> I got a new order 4 u carnal
> *


Whatup brotha any updates on the bike? You keepin that frame?


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny can u call when u get back in town? thanks


----------



## regalicious

THANK YOU FOR THE PLAQUES , AND THE SHIRTS WILL BE ORDERING SOME BIKE PLAQUES NEXT. :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2009, 06:45 PM~14356373
> *Whatup brotha any updates on the bike?  You keepin that frame?
> *


Added more 2 the paint plus murals, just waiting 2 piece it together   

My daughter loves that frame, as 4 the old parts, their going on another bike :biggrin: :biggrin: 

U going 2 WEGO San Bernadino?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAMILY !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14372607
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAMILY !
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14372127
> *Added more 2 the paint plus murals, just waiting 2 piece it together
> 
> My daughter loves that frame, as 4 the old parts, their going on another bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> U going 2 WEGO San Bernadino?
> *


Not going to the San bern Wego show


----------



## TonyO




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 3 2009, 10:35 AM~14372127
> *Added more 2 the paint plus murals, just waiting 2 piece it together
> 
> My daughter loves that frame, as 4 the old parts, their going on another bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> U going 2 WEGO San Bernadino?
> *



celia's evil ways will be there !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

sup johnny an tony o .


----------



## erick530

how would u pay for the plaque?

check, money order, cash etc.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by erick530_@Jul 8 2009, 12:42 AM~14404566
> *how would u pay for the plaque?
> 
> check, money order, cash etc.
> *


All of the above except CC or Debit. We take cash, money order, or paypal (plus 3% for paypal fee)


----------



## vicmarcos

still waiting on that pic johnny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2009, 06:12 PM~14410847
> *still waiting on that pic johnny
> *


He doesnt get on layitlow that much these days give him a call.


----------



## vicmarcos

i've been calling for days now..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 03:43 AM~14416048
> *i've been calling for days now..
> *


Call him again


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 08:26 PM~14417665
> *Call him again
> *


na its ok i just needed a pic of the plaque for my painter,, but hes just going to do something else instead.. but i do need to know if he ever got a pic i sent to him for my new sproket..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 12:14 AM~14419186
> *na its ok i just needed a pic of the plaque for my painter,, but hes just going to do something else instead.. but i do need to know if he ever got a pic i sent to him for my new sproket..
> *


el ultimo plaque logo?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14419231
> *el ultimo plaque logo?
> *


ya that one


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 12:23 AM~14419284
> *ya that one
> *


want it in a pm or a email


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 12:23 AM~14419284
> *ya that one
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 10:25 PM~14419314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wanting it in a pic after it was cut... we were trying to put it under the back of the trike backwards.. and wanted to get the plaque and paint exact.. i'm going to see if he can use the cad to do it.. hope so... thanks for the design


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 12:33 AM~14419433
> *i was wanting it in a pic after it was cut... we were trying to put it under the back of the trike backwards.. and wanted to get the plaque and paint exact.. i'm going to see if he can use the cad to do it.. hope so...  thanks for the design
> *


i got the logo, you saying you need the reverse so you can make a stencil to paint it???


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 10:36 PM~14419475
> *i got the logo, you saying you need the reverse so you can make a stencil to paint it???
> *


pm sent


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 10:36 PM~14419475
> *i got the logo, you saying you need the reverse so you can make a stencil to paint it???
> *


thanks a lot


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 12:48 AM~14419618
> *thanks a lot
> *


no prob...


----------



## regalicious

TOKALLO GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 08:45 AM~14419577
> *pm sent
> *


Here you go it was cut:


----------



## TonyO

Taste of Latin charms:


















Onda Low BC Charms:


----------



## TonyO

Some new back plates:


----------



## TonyO

Plaques that were cut this week


----------



## vicmarcos

what about the sproket


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 11 2009, 06:25 AM~14439340
> *what about the sproket
> *


We're cutting it this weeknd


----------



## TonyO

More plaques we cut today


----------



## TonyO

Even the manufacturer of our machine talks shit


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2009, 10:50 PM~14440704
> *We're cutting it this weeknd
> *


cool was wanting to see it first.. been trying to call johnny to but his phones are not working.. have have him give me a call...


----------



## KrazyKutting

GROUP PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























































































THANKS FOR THE ORDERS GUYS AND GALS, SORRY IF I DON'T HAVE TIME TO TALK ON THE PHONE AS MUCH OR ON LAYITLOW, OBVIOUSLY THE PARTS ARE GETTN DONE IN AN EFFICIENT MANNER AND WE'RE STILL WORKN NON STOP TO FILL THE MASSIVE AMOUNT OF ORDERS WE GET EVERY WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 11 2009, 12:38 PM~14443734
> *cool was wanting to see it first.. been trying to call johnny to but his phones are not working.. have have him give me a call...
> *


KARZICON SHOP NUMBER IS A LANDLINE 928 726 2958 ALWAYYSSS BEEN WORKN, SORRY THAT IM ALWAYS IN THE MIDDLE OF FABRICATING WHEN U CALL, AND YES I DID CALL U AND TRY AND TEXTD U A PIC TO UR OLD NUMBER AND IT DIDN'T GO THROUGH. 

JOHNNY'S PERSONAL CELL NUMBER IS 928 750 2324 (BY THE WAY THEIR POSTED ON MY SIGNATURE IN CASE U EVER LOSE THEM) 

MY OLD SAN DIEGO NUMBER 619 IS NO LONGER IN USE.

PLEASE PM ME ESTRELLA OR TEXT ME ITS ALOT EASIER FOR ME TO COMMUNICATE THAT WAY. THANKS


----------



## mr.casper

a johnny great work once again!


any updates on mi plakas????????

and can u send me a pm on how much 4 charms!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2009, 02:57 PM~14444429
> *a johnny great work once again!
> any updates on mi plakas????????
> 
> and can u send me a pm on how much 4 charms!
> *


Q-Vo Casper, simon tus placas got shipped out Tuesday of last week so u should be receiving them any day now carnal. Thanks again for the repeat order, alright u know i never hide my Prices,lol. 4Charms for u 40.00 EA triple plated and actually i'm thinking ur Charms would look chingonas if i Engraved them and 2toned them. I'd do all that for u for 75.00 EA so let me know what u think Casper. Gracias carnal y keep up the support. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 11 2009, 03:02 PM~14444446
> *Q-Vo Casper, simon tus placas got shipped out Tuesday of last week so u should be receiving them any day now carnal. Thanks again for the repeat order, alright u know i never hide my Prices,lol. 4Charms for u 40.00 EA triple plated and actually i'm thinking ur Charms would look chingonas if i Engraved them and 2toned them. I'd do all that for u for 75.00 EA so let me know what u think Casper. Gracias carnal y keep up the support.  :biggrin:
> *


orale homie gracias...ima need some charms n just waiting for justdeez to give me a price for cad the forks for my bike there next and the charms so more bizness homie....

ill call u when i send the feria!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Sure is nice having 60,000 P.S.I of water and sand being delivered through a .04diameter tip thats CNC'd to ensure that Karzicon always delivers it's Growing customer base's requests. Here's OUR WATERJET kutting through 1.5" Aluminum LIKE BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
























PENDANTS FOR DISTURBING THE STREETZ, THANKS FOR THE ORDER FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC

Did you receive my PM?


----------



## TonyO

I just want to thank everyone at Team Karzicon for welcoming me into their shop this weekend to work on parts for my bikes and my customers bikes at TNT. I am proud t be affiliated with such a high caliper ONE STOP SHOP. This is how they treat their business partners and let me tell you it is an out of this world experience getting to work with everyone, getting to CAD, cut, and fabricate parts on the spot.

Team Karzicon and TNT, there's no better relationship between businesses in the world of custom lowrding.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 11 2009, 03:02 PM~14444446
> *Q-Vo Casper, simon tus placas got shipped out Tuesday of last week so u should be receiving them any day now carnal. Thanks again for the repeat order, alright u know i never hide my Prices,lol. 4Charms for u 40.00 EA triple plated and actually i'm thinking ur Charms would look chingonas if i Engraved them and 2toned them. I'd do all that for u for 75.00 EA so let me know what u think Casper. Gracias carnal y keep up the support.  :biggrin:
> *


simon johnny thanks received them today from ups...looking good pics up later on!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 13 2009, 01:56 AM~14454594
> *I just want to thank everyone at Team Karzicon for welcoming me into their shop this weekend to work on parts for my bikes and my customers bikes at TNT.  I am proud t be affiliated with such a high caliper ONE STOP SHOP.  This is how they treat their business partners and let me tell you it is an out of this world experience getting to work with everyone, getting to CAD, cut, and fabricate parts on the spot.
> 
> Team Karzicon and TNT, there's no better relationship between businesses in the world of custom lowrding.
> *


what happend? thought yall were coming to denver?


----------



## TonyO

Just came back this morning at 3:30 after a long weekend of a lot of cutting and fabrication.

Vicmarcos your sprocket should be cut this week sometime you're gonna be happy as hell with the detail we're putting in it and just know that you're getting a killer deal so just have a little patience. This ain't Burger King where your order is ready by the time it takes you the 20 seconds to drive around to the window. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 14 2009, 09:04 AM~14468069
> *Just came back this morning at 3:30 after a long weekend of a lot of cutting and fabrication.
> 
> Vicmarcos your sprocket should be cut this week sometime you're gonna be happy as hell with the detail we're putting in it and just know that you're getting a killer deal so just have a little patience.  This ain't Burger King where your order is ready by the time it takes you the 20 seconds to drive around to the window.  :biggrin:
> *


  sweet i'm in no hurry to get the sproket take your time on it.. i was just wanting to see the cad....


----------



## vicmarcos

this is me and my boy Marcos and EL Ultimo Emperador








along with krazy kutting parts with more to come :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 PM~14468443
> *  sweet  i'm in no hurry to get the sproket take your time on it.. i was just wanting to see the cad....
> *


The CAD is coming out nice we're adding the Aztec temple in with the design along with the eagle head in the center. There's a lot of detail going into it.


----------



## vicmarcos

i'm sure i'm going to love it... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Jose from Imperiouz c.c. in San Jo here u go brother. KAAALLLEEENN looking placa carnal. Sure ur gonna LOVE it. Alright carnal let me know when ur ready for more. :biggrin: 








Karzicon's first Baby Pendant under 2" :0 :biggrin: 

















Half INCH!!!!! STEEL that the WATERJET kut through like butter!! Now were boring out the hole for the 3/8bolt to tighten the gooseneck.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 15 2009, 04:02 AM~14474237
> *Jose from Imperiouz c.c. in San Jo here u go brother. KAAALLLEEENN looking placa carnal. Sure ur gonna LOVE it. Alright carnal let me know when ur ready for more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karzicon's first Baby Pendant under 2"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half INCH!!!!! STEEL that the WATERJET kut through like butter!! Now were boring out the hole for the 3/8bolt to tighten the gooseneck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More krazy pieces from the mad kutter :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright Karzicon is jumpin as always with krazy work, from Plaques 4new orders today that i have to cad and kut OUR WATERJET, to metal fabrication a arms, suspension parts from scratch, billet parts on OUR cnc Haas, bodywork n paint to kustom bad ass bike parts that no other fabricator or cutter has done. This is a Goose Neck for our partner Tony at TNT, it's kut from 1/2"steel n designed in house and fabricated n house obviously (no askn for favors to weld something when u have 4bad ass fabricators in house) .

Look closely at the detail and the molded welds that u cant even see on the metal!!!
KARZICON WE DON'T FAKE IT WE JUST MAKE IT!!!!!!








ATTENTION TO DETAIL LIKE RECESSING THE HOLE FOR THE HEX BOLT








INVISIBLE WELD MARKS :0 NO CHEESY ASS WELDS HERE,LOL








BOLT DESIGNED TO GO THROUGH THE GOOSENECK AND YES EVERYTHING WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED AN 2TONED INCLUDNG THE BODY AND HEAD OF BOLT.








KARZICON CAN HANDLE ANY I MEAN ANY METAL APPLICATION U GUYS THROW AT US, NOT JUST FLAT KUTTING. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks for the plaque we just received it looks good!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 16 2009, 10:21 PM~14493644
> *thanks for the plaque we just received it looks good!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


If its not quality its not ours.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks to all our awesome customers for ur trust and support in ordering ur parts through us. This is another Group Picture of this weeks fresh batch of product that just left the oven. Everything will be shipped out on Monday. Again thanks for the orders homies, KEEP EM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

James from Rhode Island THANK U HOMIE FOR PLACING ORDERS IN EXCESS OF 1g ALL THE WAY VIA SATELLITE FROM IRAQ WHERE UR SERVING OUR COUNTRY IN THE ARMY. GOT ALOT FOR STUFF FOR U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Kurt from San Jose gracias carnal for the big order as well homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Danny up in Chi Town gracias for the Comemoration Plaque. Karzicon loves doing special plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Jose "baytown" gracias carnal for being a repeat customer. Even though we don't ship u ur custom parts the NEXT day,lol ur still understanding and still have faith in ur buddies. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Victor Martinez in Wichita Falls TEXAS (my favorite state to Play in,lol) gracias for ur big order as well homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Marcos str80krazy gracias for ur constant order homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Robert Garcia "AZTECA DE ORO" thanks homie for ur order. call me on monday at Karzicon 928 726 2958 . Gracias


----------



## KrazyKutting

Sean in Lousianna thanks homie for ur order lookn forward to doing ur kustom grill and ur wheel chips. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

John thanks homie for letting us kreate this klean ass plaque for u homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Brandon from my Hometown on Stockton Cali (man i miss Cali sometimes, its all good cause them Texas trips make me forgot bout EVERYTHING!!!) thanks for the repeat order homie. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

very nice work


----------



## KrazyKutting

Robert in AZ gracias for ur 10 plaque order homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

My homeboys in ESTILLO C.C. cant say enuff bout how damm kool u kats are n are a large part of the reason why TEXAS is the shiiiittttt for me to play and have fun in!!!!!!!!!!!!! lookn forward to doing big ass thangs with alot of ur guys cars and bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Juan in Aurora Colorado gracias carnal for the bike plaque orders homie.









Santos n the homies in Htown thanks again homies.









Taste of Latin homie thanks as well.










these are for Edgar in Taste Of Latin









Big Sammy Sam thanks for hookn us up with the orders G, ur a true profesional and my pleasure workn with u homie. :biggrin: 









The homies at On Da Low should be real happy bout these.  









Bobbi in North Carolina thanks for ur 6plaque order homie.









Elim in the Inland Empire thanks as well for ur order u other plaques are being engraved for 2tone right now.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Man words cant' say enuff bout how Krazy klean this TNT project is coming toghether!!!! Ridiculous what u can do when u DESIGN/CAD/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATE/ENGINEER IIINNNN HHHOUUUSSSEE!!!! Please direct ur interest in TNT parts at TonyO or myself we will be more than pleasantly happy waiting by the phone for u guys to order some TNT parts. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

ANOTHER WEEK GONE BY .........N ANOTHER WEEK OF SPANKING THE COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA LOVE OWNING UR OWN MACHINES :biggrin: ENSURES THAT U CAN DO WHATEVVVVEEEERRRR U WANT TO DO AND NOT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT HEARING CRICKETS IN UR SHOP,LOL. WE SINCERELY APOLOGIZE THAT WE'VE CHANGED THE GAME UP AND ARE MAKING THE GAP LARGER AND LARGER BETWEEN US AND EVERYONE ELSE. HATERS KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BEST, COOL PEEPS HOLLER AT ME I'LL TAKE CARE OF U, I PROMISE. :biggrin:





Thanks to all our awesome customers for ur trust and support in ordering ur parts through us. This is another Group Picture of this weeks fresh batch of product that just left the oven. Everything will be shipped out on Monday. Again thanks for the orders homies, KEEP EM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 19 2009, 06:49 AM~14514674
> *ANOTHER WEEK GONE BY .........N ANOTHER WEEK OF SPANKING THE COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA LOVE OWNING UR OWN MACHINES :biggrin: ENSURES THAT U CAN DO WHATEVVVVEEEERRRR U WANT TO DO AND NOT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT HEARING CRICKETS IN UR SHOP,LOL. WE SINCERELY APOLOGIZE THAT WE'VE CHANGED THE GAME UP AND ARE MAKING THE GAP LARGER AND LARGER BETWEEN US AND EVERYONE ELSE. HATERS KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BEST, COOL PEEPS HOLLER AT ME I'LL TAKE CARE OF U, I PROMISE. :biggrin:
> Thanks to all our awesome customers for ur trust and support in ordering ur parts through us. This is another Group Picture of this weeks fresh batch of product that just left the oven. Everything will be shipped out on Monday. Again thanks for the orders homies, KEEP EM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They hate us cuz they ain't us :dunno:

Damn that was fast I remember being there when you sent those All Wrapped Up plaques last Saturday  

I see Paulie's handlebars :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Simply better Cadding
Simply better fabrication


----------



## KrazyKutting

The Amount of Krazy ass work u guys have been witnessing being BANGED out of Karzicon is a DIRECT RESULT of our LayitLow familia that is the wind behind our backs!!!!! well that wind is turning into a damm Hurricane and we just want to say thanks to ALL our customers that are ensuring that theee premier Lowriding Kutting Company known as KARZICON!!!! continues to SMASH on the entire "GAME" and won't stop doing what we're doing.........even when i want to take a break i just can't, i really do love what i'm doing and have something inside of me that pushes me to work harder and harder. Case n Point Mando told me to take the weekend off n chill i just couldn't so here's a result of Plaques i cut out for our BAD ASS customers that we cherish!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS

FRESH WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! N THANKS TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THE NEW ORDERS I JUST CLOSED THIS MORNING!!

Charlie "Supremacy" in Hawaii thanks brother for ur 6plaque fully Engraved plaques, we're 2toning 4of them and chroming 2 all engraved. :0 :biggrin: 

Curt Hall "Lords of Illusions" in Atlanta (dirty south) big thanks for ur 2plaque order, its IMPRESSIVE when we get orders from Layitlow that are from peeps that have never met us and considering that THEY BUNCHED UP ALL THE MANUFACTURES ON "OTHER ITEMS"...... I LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin: 

Chris "Eminence" from San Jo thanks for the order 2plaques for ur Inland Empire club and yes ur pendants will go out together. :biggrin: 

Juan "Riding Low" in Santa Barbara gracias carnal for ur 2bike plaques, bad ass tribal design....big fan of them designs. :biggrin: 

Graigg "G-Money" in MO thanks for u klean ass single plaque order. :biggrin: 

Nesario "Uniques" thanks for ur BIKE Plaques order. :biggrin: 

Lorenzo "Authentiks" Inland Empire big thanks for ur 5plaque order. :biggrin: 

Erika "Kings" Dallas TEXAS thanks for ur repeat order as well :biggrin: 

James "Just Cruisin" thanks for ur fully engraved 2tone pendant order .

Rick Lara "Desert Dreams" VERY special thanks to u homie for driving down from BLYTHE to our shops and spendin Sat afternoon here while i CADED ur originall CAST plaque in front of guys in 45MIN :0 :biggrin: n kut out ur plaque right after.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HOW'S MY PLAQUE COMING !


----------



## TonyO

KrazyKutting: One of Layitlow's Kings of CAD :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2009, 03:10 PM~14526657
> *KrazyKutting:  One of Layitlow's Kings of CAD :thumbsup:
> *


this fool with the king shit. LOL 
Tonyo crown every one king.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright any Clubs that want plaques i MEAN ANY CLUBS from any part of the WORLD please call me 928 726 2958 (Landline to Karzicon) if u guys want to have plaques made while u wait and we'll give u a tour of a Krazy lowrider shop that handles A-Z in house and u guys will get to witness it in person. :0 :biggrin: 
Rick Lara gracias carnal for trusting us to do ur plaques homie considering that u were dealing with someone else prior to meeting krazykutting and sending us all ur future work!!!!! Was real kool chilln with u and ur carnal homie n cant' wait to do more work for u guys, especially what we talked about.  :0 :biggrin: 
I can take any plaque thats Casted and scan it on my computer and import it to my CAD software thats exclusive to FLOW Inc (our waterjet manufacturer) and CAD any ANY ANY ANYANY ANY ANY plaque.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 11:12 PM~14526679
> *this fool with the king shit. LOL
> Tonyo crown every one king.
> *


You don't want to know what title I'd crown you with fool :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 01:12 PM~14526679
> *this fool with the king shit. LOL
> Tonyo crown every one king.
> *


He ain't lieing Fool!!!! Shitt i'll Cad car Grills (like the one ur supposedly gonna order) A-arms for suspensions, gussets,brackets, car club plaques, plaques to be CNC MILLED, bike parts (u wanna see the list of files i have,lol) so yeah Juan its a inside joke but thanks for commetning on it. When u gonna order ur grill fool??????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 11:27 PM~14526862
> *He ain't lieing Fool!!!! Shitt i'll Cad car Grills (like the one ur supposedly gonna order) A-arms for suspensions, gussets,brackets, car club plaques, plaques to be CNC MILLED, bike parts (u wanna see the list of files i have,lol) so yeah Juan its a inside joke but thanks for commetning on it. When u gonna order ur grill fool??????
> *


I"m the greatest!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2009, 03:15 PM~14526725
> *You don't want to know what title I'd crown you with fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Fuckin TonyO when you coming back to TX


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 03:27 PM~14526862
> *He ain't lieing Fool!!!! Shitt i'll Cad car Grills (like the one ur supposedly gonna order) A-arms for suspensions, gussets,brackets, car club plaques, plaques to be CNC MILLED, bike parts (u wanna see the list of files i have,lol) so yeah Juan its a inside joke but thanks for commetning on it. When u gonna order ur grill fool??????
> *


the guy I am buying my grilles from is having problems shipping them to me. Thats what you need for messurements. So as soon as he gets the stocks to me the sooner we can get this poppin


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I WONDER HOW MY PLAQUE 
WOULD LOOK LIKE ON MY WIFES ANGEL BIKE !


----------



## RidinLowBC

nice Plaque :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## KrazyKutting

> :biggrin: Fuckin TonyO when you coming back to TX


T.O. will roll with his Entourage (me and my krew) to Tejano Super Show and maybe the Wego Tour Finale. But for sure Tejano Super Show. So if u go this year JUAN don't be stuntin actn like u don't know who i am,lol. Can't believe u didn't come up to me last year when i met Sam,Rudy,Rocky and a few of the other fellas u were chilln with. Especially considering how u were trying to get us biz in the begining. :angry: hahaha oh well homie u'll have another chance to meet the King of Cads,lol just messn with u player. Peace. :biggrin: 



> the guy I am buying my grilles from is having problems shipping them to me. Thats what you need for messurements. So as soon as he gets the stocks to me the sooner we can get this poppin


dope, hit me up when u get that G. Or pm me the year of ur cutty and i'll put it on my list we have connects in Mexico that gets us whatver we want. Thanks



> I WONDER HOW MY PLAQUE
> WOULD LOOK LIKE ON MY WIFES ANGEL BIKE !


Paulie, u ain't got to wonder homeboy..... u my R.O. brother G i Gottz u. TNT krazy klean plaque fully engraved 2tone gold/chrome!!!! witht the name of ur clean bikla on the plaque, thats the kind of SERVICE TNT rolls out for its Heavy Hitter Clientel!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: 



> nice Plaque :biggrin:


[/quote]
Es todo Juan, glad u liked it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

We got a call sunday and were asked if we could make Lapel pins for 1 of our Clubs that we do alot of work for. since they needed them by Wednsday in texas we pulled 1 of our guy's to get this done. Johnny caded and cut on Monday. we polished them Monday night, had them welded today and ready to overnight tomorrow to be in texas Wednsday. thanks for the order when it comes to Stainless steel polish the turn around is quick and easy.









































Sorry we don't have stock in 3M we weld all our stuff.



Dayummmmmm!!!!!!!!! Karzicon messin with Lapel Pins now :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: No Mames Guey we slappn fools with projects left and right. I feel like i'm playn that game at Chuckie Cheese were the lil mole pops up and u pop that fool on the head hahahahahah "Killin em ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME"
YEAH I GIVE OUT FREE HAND SHAKES N SHOULDER BUMPS WITH MY ORDERS LOL. :biggrin: DAM I'M HAVN TOO MUCH FUN GETTN MY CLOWN ON!!!! BRING IT HARDER SUCKA


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 09:46 PM~14533305
> *We got a call sunday and were asked if we could make Lapel pins for 1 of our Clubs that we do alot of work for. since they needed them by Wednsday in texas we pulled 1 of our guy's to get this done. Johnny caded and cut on Monday. we polished them Monday night, had them welded today and ready to overnight tomorrow to be in texas Wednsday. thanks for the order when it comes to Stainless steel polish the turn around is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we don't have stock in 3M we weld all our stuff.
> Dayummmmmm!!!!!!!!! Karzicon messin with Lapel Pins now  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  No Mames Guey we slappn fools with projects left and right. I feel like i'm playn that game at Chuckie Cheese were the lil mole pops up and u pop that fool on the head hahahahahah "Killin em ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME"
> YEAH I GIVE OUT FREE HAND SHAKES N SHOULDER BUMPS WITH MY ORDERS LOL.  :biggrin:  DAM I'M HAVN TOO MUCH FUN GETTN MY CLOWN ON!!!! BRING IT HARDER SUCKA
> *


YOUR KILLING THEM WITH ALL THIS BAD ASS WORK ,DAM THATS WHAT I CALL FAST TURN AROUND :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 11:39 PM~14533169
> *T.O. will roll with his Entourage (me and my krew) to Tejano Super Show  and maybe the Wego Tour Finale. But for sure Tejano Super Show. So if u go this year JUAN don't be stuntin actn like u don't know who i am,lol. Can't believe u didn't come up to me last year when i met Sam,Rudy,Rocky and a few of the other fellas u were chilln with. Especially considering how u were trying to get us biz in the begining.  :angry:  hahaha oh well homie u'll have another chance to meet the King of Cads,lol just messn with u player. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


Sam told me he talked to you. I went by your truck and didnt see you. Every one who know me know I'll go up to any one and say whats up. :biggrin: and Its the grilles for an 87 cutlass euro.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14533560
> *YOUR KILLING THEM WITH ALL THIS BAD ASS WORK ,DAM THATS WHAT I CALL FAST TURN AROUND :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo tokallito, simon homie. U know that Estillo C.C. is straight VIP in our book!!!! N yeah Juanio u ain't lieing dawgy we SMASHIN them fools that want to act like hynas and bump their gums. Tell ur carnal Ritchie that when i go to TEXAS first week of August we gottz to kick it again homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 10:07 PM~14533575
> *Sam told me he talked to you. I went by your truck and didnt see you. Every one who know me know I'll go up to any one and say whats up. :biggrin:  and Its the grilles for an 87 cutlass euro.
> *


Orale carnalito we'll kick it for sure at Tejano, come by our big ass booth i'm a have some stuff i know yo ass is gonna like, no it ain't no Cali tamales hahaha j/k i got some ill parts that i know ur gonna want and i'm a hook u up on the price. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 21 2009, 12:13 AM~14533642
> *Orale carnalito we'll kick it for sure at Tejano, come by our big ass booth i'm a have some stuff i know yo ass is gonna like, no it ain't no Cali tamales hahaha j/k i got some ill parts that i know ur gonna want and i'm a hook u up on the price.  :biggrin:
> *


for sure Ill role by.


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 10:11 PM~14533624
> *Q-vo tokallito, simon homie. U know that Estillo C.C. is straight VIP in our book!!!! N yeah Juanio u ain't lieing dawgy we SMASHIN them fools that want to act like hynas and bump their gums. Tell ur carnal Ritchie that when i go to TEXAS first week of August we gottz to kick it again homie.  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON TOKALLO I WILL LET HIM KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ooohhh yeah in case T.O. hasn't announced it we will be in Pueblo Colorado in September to qualify BANK ROLL!!!!! N ROYAL FLUSH!!!!! FOR VEGAS SWEEPSTAKES!!!!! N OF COURSE WE'LL HAVE A BOOTH OUT THERE AND WE'LL BE HOOKN UP THE HOMIES IN COLORADO FAT!!!! WITH KRAZY INVENTORY CAR AND BIKE PARTS THAT WE'RE TAKN UP THERE. ALSO WE'RE GONNA PLAN A LIL BBQ B4 THE SHOW SO I CAN MEET ALOT OF THE OWNERS OF LOWRIDER BIKES AND BREAK THEM OFF SOME "AT SHOW SPECIAL PRICING" I ALREADY HAVE 4CLUBS I'M MEETING WITH AND I'M SURRRRRREEEEE THAT B4 I LEAVE COLORADO TNT WILL BE COMING BACK TO AZ WITH ALOT OF ORDERS FOR BIKE PARTS!!!!REAL TALK. :0 :biggrin:


EXAMPLE OF "AT SHOW PRICING"

I SOLD OUR COMPLETE SET OF INVENTORY TNT PEDALS THAT WERE FULLY ENGRAVED AND PLATED FOR 80.00 A SET!!!!! SO YEAH WE'RE GONNA LOAD UP ON A GRIP OF PARTS TO TAKE AND SLANG!!! ANOTHER OF THE BENEFITS OF OWNING UR OWN MACHINES AND BEING A REAL LOWRIDER SHOP...... U CAN DO WHATEVER AND WHENEVER U WANT TO DO IT AND NOT GIVE A [email protected]#K WHAT JOE SCHMO IS DOING!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 21 2009, 07:46 AM~14533305
> *We got a call sunday and were asked if we could make Lapel pins for 1 of our Clubs that we do alot of work for. since they needed them by Wednsday in texas we pulled 1 of our guy's to get this done. Johnny caded and cut on Monday. we polished them Monday night, had them welded today and ready to overnight tomorrow to be in texas Wednsday. thanks for the order when it comes to Stainless steel polish the turn around is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we don't have stock in 3M we weld all our stuff.
> Dayummmmmm!!!!!!!!! Karzicon messin with Lapel Pins now  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  No Mames Guey we slappn fools with projects left and right. I feel like i'm playn that game at Chuckie Cheese were the lil mole pops up and u pop that fool on the head hahahahahah "Killin em ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME"
> YEAH I GIVE OUT FREE HAND SHAKES N SHOULDER BUMPS WITH MY ORDERS LOL.  :biggrin:  DAM I'M HAVN TOO MUCH FUN GETTN MY CLOWN ON!!!! BRING IT HARDER SUCKA
> *


I'll PM you with some ideas I have that I dont want to get stolen this time


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DAUGHTER CELIA !


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks for the plaque johnny :biggrin:  
looking forward to see my sproket :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 23 2009, 07:53 AM~14558662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the plaque johnny :biggrin:
> looking forward to see my sproket :0
> *


Hell yeah guys!!!! looks clean!!!! Sam Showbound u always deliver for ur partners at Karzicon. u killen em with them sick designs G, keep up the GREAT work Karzicon can't wait to roll out the red carpet for u in Las Vegas and show u how we take care of peeps that take care and look out for us. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

HERE AT KARZICON OUR TEAM IS ALWAYS WORKN ON PERFECTING OUR BUSINESS PRACTICES AND OUR PRODUCT LINE. WE ALWAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING TO CONTINUE TO INCREASE THE GAP BETWEEN US AND THE COMPETITION (WHICH AS U GUYS CAN SEE IS INCREASING WEEKLY!!!!) 
AT THE SAME TIME WE ALWAYS DEVELOP FRESH PRODUCTS AND THIS PLAQUE IS ANOTHER REFLECTION OF KARZICON'S VAST ARRAY OF TECHNOLOGY AND SKILL. GEORGE I KNOW UR GONNA LOVE UR PLAQUE !!!!!! 

WATERJET PRECISION KUT AND CNC MILLED TO GIVE A 2009 CASTED LOOK!!!!!
































:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Another week another Group Picture!!!!! Thanks again to all our AWESOME clients for TRUSTING theeee Baddesst Lowriding Kutting Company to Handle their Metal work, not just simple flat kutting but Molding,CNC Milling and Krazy fabricating. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































Notice how Karzicon kut these plaques out last weeknd and here they are plated!!!!
TOP NOTCH SERVICE AND QUALITY FOR ALLLLLL OUR CLIENTS!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon ur guys Premier Lowriding Kutting source that started on Layitlow and is Loyal to its Layitlow customers, we'll never leave u guys hanging!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Alright again a Karzicon tradition "Group Pictures" we promise to ALWAYS post up Fresh pics no Old Pics to make it look like we're stayn busy. We just tell the Truth no Hustlin our customers here. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Some of the latest work Krazykutting hasn't had time to post up:


----------



## matthew64

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2009, 06:40 PM~14609159
> *Some of the latest work Krazykutting hasn't had time to post up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Johnny, want a set of those wheel chips. Very niceeee


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny did u ever get my email????


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Jul 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14612435
> *Johnny, want a set of those wheel chips. Very niceeee
> *


Awwwww cmon carnal, i'm offended that'd u'd even had to ask loc's. Of course ur ranfla is leaving Karzicon with some clean ass Backplates,Engraved Hydraulic Setup, Hardlined, Molded TRUNK Molded HOOD, Kandied out and clean patterns to match.....so the part of dressn up ur 64 with some "bells and whistles" uggghhhh yeah i think Karzicon gots u Jose. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 31 2009, 08:51 AM~14636958
> *johnny did u ever get my email????
> *


Sure did sorry havn't had time to respond Estrella been krazy krazy busy. TNT is having another good weekend though and u'll see some krazy stuff for u manana. :0 :biggrin: Thanks guys can't wait to do some rimz for "EL Ulitmo Emperador" :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL WEEK FOR KARZICON AND OUR CUSTOMERS WHO ARE BENEFITING FROM A TEAM OF HIGHLY MOTIVATED COMPANY!!!!!

































































THANKS GUYS WE TRULLY APPRECIATE THE TRUST U GUYS GIVE US!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

WE'LL TAKE MORE PICS LATER AND MORE OF THIS WEEKEND KRAZY AMOUNT OF WORK!!!!!
AGAIN ALWAYS FRESH PICS AT KARZICON!!! WE APOLOGIZE FOR NOT HAVING TIME TO REPOST OLD PICS, ACTUALLY WE THANK U GUYS FOR KEEPING US INSANELY BUSY TO PREVENT US. :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































TOMORROW WE PROMISE WE'LL GIVE THESE PARTS THE RED CARPET "HOLLYWOOD" TREATMENT AND PLACE THEM ON TOP OF THE BEAAAUUUUTTTTIIIIFFFFUULLLL RED BACKGROUND!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low v

i sent you an e mail about some Empire bike plaques if you get a chance please get back at me about them thanks


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting

We've been extremely Busy here at Karzicon thanks to our great customers and we plan on keeping this pace for Years to come. Thanks a million guys.

16plaques we kut out yesterday and another 10on the board so far for this weekend. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 6 2009, 07:23 PM~14692581
> *We've been extremely Busy here at Karzicon thanks to our great customers and we plan on keeping this pace for Years to come. Thanks a million guys.
> 
> 16plaques we kut out yesterday and another 10on the board so far for this weekend.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well you know I ain't going nowhere bro I love working this business, this is fun stuff for me. :biggrin: It ain't work when you love what you're doing :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well. :biggrin:

Fresh pics as always, sorry we don't have time to post up Old pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon's very own Kustom A-arms, completely Desinged,Kut,Fabricated,Engraved and plated in house.....Ur true one stop shop for ALL METAL needs. :biggrin: 

















































Our success is a direct reflection of our customers committment to Trusting a Premier Metal Shop to handle and create their dreams into a reality. Thank you guys for trusting our Team at KARZICON to handle ur Art Pieces.


----------



## KrazyKutting

ANOTHER THING THAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS OUR CAPABILITY TO MANUFACTURE AND MANIPULATE METAL TO CONFORM TO WHATEVER DESIGN AND SHAPE WE PLEASE OR CUSTOMERS PAY FOR. ANOTHER BENEFIT OF OWNING UR MACHINES IS U CAN R&D UR PRODUCT TILL U GET IT RIGHT!!!!!

KARZICON MOLDED AND EXTENDED A-ARMS 
SET OF UPPERS AND LOWERS EXTENDED AND MOLDED AND TRIPLE PLATED 700.00 THESE ARE FOR A SHOP OWNER IN VIRGINIA THAT ORDERED THEM VIA INTERNET AND WE'RE WORKN ON A 3MORE SETS FOR DIFF CUSTOMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

BIG BODY GRILL GOING OUT TO SAN ANGELO TEXAS. WE DESIGNED AND INSERETED THE MESH GRILL BEHIND THE GRILL TO PREVENT THE EYESORE OF SEEING THE RADIATOR AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. JUST ANOTHER ITEM THAT KARZICON OFFERS THAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14725754
> *BIG BODY GRILL GOING OUT TO SAN ANGELO TEXAS. WE DESIGNED AND INSERETED THE MESH GRILL BEHIND THE GRILL TO PREVENT THE EYESORE OF SEEING THE RADIATOR AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. JUST ANOTHER ITEM THAT KARZICON OFFERS THAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What competition? :dunno: Seriously not to hate but nobody that I know is out there making A Arms, Grills, and other krazy ass parts that we do here at TNT/Karzicon.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 10 2009, 10:01 PM~14725718
> *Karzicon's very own Kustom A-arms, completely Desinged,Kut,Fabricated,Engraved and plated in house.....Ur true one stop shop for ALL METAL needs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our success is a direct reflection of our customers committment to Trusting a Premier Metal Shop to handle and create their dreams into a reality. Thank you guys for trusting our Team at KARZICON to handle ur Art Pieces.
> *


I think that's my favorite A Arm that you guys have done so far. I'm waitin for someone to do some RO ones for their ride


----------



## It's Johnny

just talked to Johnny for the first time today real cool ass guy... Imma have One of the BADDEST!!!! Plaques in Chicago. can't wait to do business homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14729149-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's my favorite A Arm that you guys have done so far.  I'm waitin for someone to do some RO ones for their ride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OR WHAT BOUT SOME KRAZY TNT AARMS FOR THE PROJECT WE TALKED BOUT NEXT YEAR?????? :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-It's Johnny_@Aug 10 2009, 06:39 PM~14729579
> *just talked to Johnny for the first time today real cool ass guy... Imma have One of the BADDEST!!!! Plaques in Chicago. can't wait to do business homie.
> *


Hell yeah homie likewise i can't wait for u to send me the artwork. N remember if u need help with a bad ass design or idea our homie Sam "show-bound" can hook u up with some callleeeaaannn designs. :biggrin: 






Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell. :biggrin: 








By the way THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALLOWING KARZICON TO BE UR CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!!!








WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS THE EXTRA STEPS WE TAKE TO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS. NOTICE THE PROFESIONALLY MADE SLEEVE TO SLIDE N UR RECEIVER. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

got a customer that wants a full BIKE PARTS SET..pedal, sprocket, handle bars etc... :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2009, 11:22 PM~14743602
> *got a customer that wants a full BIKE PARTS SET..pedal, sprocket, handle bars etc... :cheesy:
> *



Homie r u kidding me Sam???? Bro u've been coming tru for Karzicon big time G, thank you n Tony as well. I consider both of u guys friends and business associattes!!!! Man Sam keep doing ur thing homie and i cant wait to have us making u panels and providing u with flatstrap to start doing ur sick ass frames!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 12:22 AM~14743602
> *got a customer that wants a full BIKE PARTS SET..pedal, sprocket, handle bars etc... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whos is this


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins :0 
another of the FACTS that seperates us from the competition is that I can CAD anything especially Pendants and Plaques in under 20minutes (MAIN REASON WHY WE'VE NEVER CHARGED ANYONE A DESIGN,SETUP,CAD FEE I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE THAT FEEL I SHOULD CHARGE THAT FEE :biggrin: )








Alright Kurt i gotta call from Lorenzo and he wants to add one Licensce plate topper possibbly two so pm me the entire list of items u need carnal. :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FOR THE REPEAT BUSINESS HOMIE!!!!!!!!
ITEMS I'LL BE CUTTING TODAY
MIDWEST CUSTOMS 1PLAQUE FULLY ENGRAVED (REPEAT CUSTOMER :biggrin: )
2 MONTE CARLO BADGES FOR GRILLS WE SOLD
EMPIRE PLAQUES X 2 
LA CONNECTA TWO PIECE X 2
UPRISE PLAQUES X 2 (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
BIKE RIMS TRIM PIECES FOR LEGIONS MEMBER
DESERT DREAMS PLAQUE (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
LUXURIOUS PENDANTS (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
CHOSEN FEW PLAQUE (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
FAMILY THANG X 7 PLAQUES (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
ABOUT 15PIECES FOR OUR PARTNER SPEEDY'S TOW TRUCK (VERY VIP REPEAT CUSTOMER) :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THIS LIST DOEN'T INCLUDE THE 50 OR SO ITEMS FOR BIKE I NEED TO CUT AND FABRICATE OR THE PARTS FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS THAT ARE BATTLING IT OUT FOR TOP HONORS IN VEGAS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!

AGAIN THANKS TO OUR REPEAT AND NEW CUSTOMERS FOR ENABLING US TO DO WHAT WE LOVVVEEE TO DO..... WORKKKK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 12 2009, 12:36 PM~14746590
> *Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know your tricks! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 12 2009, 08:36 PM~14746590
> *Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins  :0
> another of the FACTS that seperates us from the competition is that I can CAD anything especially Pendants and Plaques in under 20minutes (MAIN REASON WHY WE'VE NEVER CHARGED ANYONE A DESIGN,SETUP,CAD FEE I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE THAT FEEL I SHOULD CHARGE THAT FEE  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Kurt i gotta call from Lorenzo and he wants to add one Licensce plate topper possibbly two so pm me the entire list of items u need carnal.  :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FOR THE REPEAT BUSINESS HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> ITEMS I'LL BE CUTTING TODAY
> MIDWEST CUSTOMS 1PLAQUE FULLY ENGRAVED (REPEAT CUSTOMER  :biggrin: )
> 2 MONTE CARLO BADGES FOR GRILLS WE SOLD
> EMPIRE PLAQUES X 2
> LA CONNECTA TWO PIECE X 2
> UPRISE PLAQUES X 2 (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
> BIKE RIMS TRIM PIECES FOR LEGIONS MEMBER
> DESERT DREAMS PLAQUE (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
> LUXURIOUS PENDANTS (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
> CHOSEN FEW PLAQUE  (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
> FAMILY THANG  X 7 PLAQUES (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
> ABOUT 15PIECES FOR OUR PARTNER SPEEDY'S TOW TRUCK (VERY VIP REPEAT CUSTOMER)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS LIST DOEN'T INCLUDE THE 50 OR SO ITEMS FOR BIKE I NEED TO CUT AND FABRICATE OR THE PARTS FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS THAT ARE BATTLING IT OUT FOR TOP HONORS IN VEGAS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!
> 
> AGAIN THANKS TO OUR REPEAT AND NEW CUSTOMERS FOR ENABLING US TO DO WHAT WE LOVVVEEE TO DO..... WORKKKK!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey bro I need your mailing address again I dont have it with me at work. Chad is going to send my parts to you.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2009, 10:57 AM~14746787
> *i know your tricks! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U TALKN BOUT WILLIS???? :biggrin: YEAH ITS A TRICK THAT EVERYONE KNOWS BOUT BUT FEW PEOPLE LIKE USING..........DISCIPLINE N DETERMINATION TO SUCCEED!!! :0 :biggrin: WHAT UP DANNY HOW U BEEN HOMIE LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM U. U GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR RIGHT??? I TOLD TONY IF TIME PERMITS I'D LIKE TO CHILL WITH A BUNCH OF BIKE BUILDERS/CAD DESIGNERS/PAINTERS IN VEGAS TO DISCUSS AND BRAINSTORM IDEAS ON FUTURE PARTS THAT WILL KEEP PEOPLE EXCITED AND KEEP TAKN THE GAME TO ANOTHER LEVEL. ONE OF OUR MAIN GOALS IS TO MAKE A CALLLEEEAAANN STREET LINE OF KUSTOM TUBULAR BENT/KUT/FABRICATED PARTS THAT PEOPLE COULD USE ON THEIR STREET BIKES THEY RIDE OR EVEN A SHOW BIKE :0 :biggrin: SO DANNY PLEASE ACCEPT MY INVITE TO CHILL WITH US AND BRAINSTORM SOME IDEAS IN VEGAS, I'LL HAVE MY LAPTOP WITH ME AND WE'LL DESINGN AND CAD SOME PARTS IN FRONT OF EVERYONE TO SEE. :biggrin: 

THIS IS THE SHORT LIST OF FUTURE PARTS WE'RE CURRENTLY DEVELOPING
1. KUSTOM CNC LATHED GRIPS FOR HANDLEBARS
2. KUSTOM STACKED MIRRORS
3. CRANK SYSTEMS THAT MAKE PEDALING A LITTLE EASIER FOR BIGGER FOLKS :biggrin: 
4. ACCESSORIES LIKE HEADLIGHT BRACKETS, IPOD MOUNTN BRACKET AND A FEW OTHER KRAZY LIL IDEAS. 
5. SPINNING PEDALS THAT ARE A LIL MORE AFFORDABLE THAN OUR CURRENT PRICE OF 175.00 FOR SPINNING PEDALS. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon has been ridiculously jumping with work in preparation for Qualifiyng some Heavy Hitter projects for Vegas. Pueblo Co Sept 12th is the Bullzeye date for Karzicon!!!!!! We are still trying to get to everyones order and fill it asap, Easy Kut items like plaques,pendants , backing plates etc. are no problem to Cad and Kut n Plate 2week turnaround time. Items that require fabrication have lead times of 3-4 weeks depending on detail and circumstances involved. Thanks again guys for ur orders and know we are working day/night round the clock to take care of EVERYONE!!!!!! (AND THAT LIST JUST KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING :0 :biggrin: ) THANK YOU GUYS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PLAQUES WE KUT OUT YESTERDAY, STILL HAVE A KRAZY LIST TO FINISH BY THIS WEEKEND!!!!!









SOME UCE BOLTS WE CNC MILLED FOR THE HOMIE ROY WITH "THE FINAL EPISODE" :biggrin: 









OUR MASTER FABRICATOR ROGER GETTN DOWN WITH THE TIG :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14759548
> *WHAT U TALKN BOUT WILLIS????  :biggrin:  YEAH ITS A TRICK THAT EVERYONE KNOWS BOUT BUT FEW PEOPLE LIKE USING..........DISCIPLINE N DETERMINATION TO SUCCEED!!! :0  :biggrin:  WHAT UP DANNY HOW U BEEN HOMIE LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM U. U GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR RIGHT??? I TOLD TONY IF TIME PERMITS I'D LIKE TO CHILL WITH A BUNCH OF BIKE BUILDERS/CAD DESIGNERS/PAINTERS IN VEGAS TO DISCUSS AND BRAINSTORM IDEAS ON FUTURE PARTS THAT WILL KEEP PEOPLE EXCITED AND KEEP TAKN THE GAME TO ANOTHER LEVEL. ONE OF OUR MAIN GOALS IS TO MAKE A CALLLEEEAAANN STREET LINE OF KUSTOM TUBULAR BENT/KUT/FABRICATED PARTS THAT PEOPLE COULD USE ON THEIR STREET BIKES THEY RIDE OR EVEN A SHOW BIKE :0  :biggrin:  SO DANNY PLEASE ACCEPT MY INVITE TO CHILL WITH US AND BRAINSTORM SOME IDEAS IN VEGAS, I'LL HAVE MY LAPTOP WITH ME AND WE'LL DESINGN AND CAD SOME PARTS IN FRONT OF EVERYONE TO SEE.  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS THE SHORT LIST OF FUTURE PARTS WE'RE CURRENTLY DEVELOPING
> 1. KUSTOM CNC LATHED GRIPS FOR HANDLEBARS
> 2. KUSTOM STACKED MIRRORS
> 3. CRANK SYSTEMS THAT MAKE PEDALING A LITTLE EASIER FOR BIGGER FOLKS :biggrin:
> 4. ACCESSORIES LIKE HEADLIGHT BRACKETS, IPOD MOUNTN BRACKET AND A FEW OTHER KRAZY LIL IDEAS.
> 5. SPINNING PEDALS THAT ARE A LIL MORE AFFORDABLE THAN OUR CURRENT PRICE OF 175.00 FOR SPINNING PEDALS.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


as far as i know, i'll be there. hopefully. might be by myself again


----------



## KrazyKutting

Jose u and ur brother Roger have been some firme customers that have turned into close homies of ours and it's our pleasure to be doing ur guys rides and having u guys at the shops and hangin with us at shows. We look forward to doing alot of more projects together and we're excited bout unveiling both these beauties at San Diego Indoor Show in 09' thanks again carnal and remember we still have leafing,stripn and few more patterns to apply. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2009, 07:49 PM~14772872
> *Jose u and ur brother Roger have been some firme customers that have turned into close homies of ours and it's our pleasure to be doing ur guys rides and having u guys at the shops and hangin with us at shows. We look forward to doing alot of more projects together and we're excited bout unveiling both these beauties at San Diego Indoor Show in 09' thanks again carnal and remember we still have leafing,stripn and few more patterns to apply.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luv blues!!!!

stripe that chit up!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:57 PM~14746787
> *i know your tricks! :biggrin:
> *


Silly Danny Tricks are for kids  You know what those odd lines are in there for. They're the equivilant of ensuring your metal needs minimum prep for plating.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2009, 01:34 AM~14782100
> *Silly Danny Tricks are for kids   You know what those odd lines are in there for.  They're the equivilant of ensuring your metal needs minimum prep for plating.
> *


ummm, what? dont talk all techy to me :around:


----------



## syked1

i have no idea but ill take a stab at it... Looks like a pathway for the jet to not leave a bigger then line width hole at the normal "stop" or joint of 2 lines in cad - nor a stub which i have noticed can occur in inner holes so the line or path starts & continues to end in the centre ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2009, 03:52 PM~14784724
> *i have no idea but ill take a stab at it... Looks like a pathway for the jet to not leave a bigger then line width hole at the normal "stop" or joint of 2 lines in cad - nor a stub which i have noticed can occur in inner holes so the line or path starts & continues to end in the centre ?
> *


im still asleep. cant pay attention. long night


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2009, 01:52 PM~14784724
> *i have no idea but ill take a stab at it... Looks like a pathway for the jet to not leave a bigger then line width hole at the normal "stop" or joint of 2 lines in cad - nor a stub which i have noticed can occur in inner holes so the line or path starts & continues to end in the centre ?
> *





> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 16 2009, 02:11 PM~14784813
> *im still asleep.  cant pay attention.  long night
> *


WHAT UP FELLAS :biggrin: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT U GUYS ARE TALKN BOUT. IF UR TALKN BOUT THE LINES INSIDE THE KUTOUTS THOSE ARE WHERE THE WATERJET MAKES IT'S ENTRY AND EXIT (PIERCE POINTS) AND THE LINES OUTSIDE ARE JUST REFERENCE LINES TO INDICATE LENGTH AND WIDTH. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon's weekend work n we were also workn on a few other projects that we're not gonna show till Vegas :0 :biggrin: 








































THE HOMIE MANNY FROM LOS ANGELES GETTN DOWN ON THE LEAFIN AND STRIPING :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN MANNY IS ALWAYS A PLEASURE HAVING U STAY AT MY HOUSE AND WORKN ON KARZICONS PROJECTS.


----------



## KrazyKutting

BEAUTIFULL ENGRAVED KARZICON PENDANTS


----------



## KrazyKutting

HUGE THANKS AGAIN TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THEIR ORDERS AND THE ONES WE GOT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: WE'LL BE ANXIOUSLY BUSTIN OUT MORE AND MORE THIS WEEK. :biggrin: 

THE TRADITION CONTINUES AT KARZICON ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER "RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET" TREATMENT FOR OUR KALLLEEEAANN PARTS. :biggrin: 

















































































































WHEW!!!!THANKS GUYS KEEP US BUSY ALL DAY EVER DAY!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

hows that little sproket coming along i dont see it posted up yet.. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 17 2009, 07:10 AM~14788217
> *hows that little sproket coming along i dont see it posted up yet.. :dunno:
> *


You saw the CAD he posted up of it right? Patience bro patience would you rather us spend 5 minutes taking a pic and posting it up or use that 5 minutes to send it off to the plater to get it chromed? If you want us to post pics that's all good just know that's time and time is money bro you'll get your part don't worry just let us do our jobs.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 01:32 AM~14790012
> *You saw the CAD he posted up of it right?  Patience bro patience would you rather us spend 5 minutes taking a pic and posting it up or use that 5 minutes to send it off to the plater to get it chromed?  If you want us to post pics that's all good just know that's time and time is money bro you'll get your part don't worry just let us do our jobs.
> *


i was asking Johnny, not u ,since u never know anything anyways....and as far as seeing the cad yes i did see the first cad bout 7 weeks ago.....so as far as having patience bro i have been and still do ...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 17 2009, 04:53 PM~14790534
> *i was asking Johnny, not u ,since u never know anything anyways....and as far as seeing the cad yes i did see the first cad bout 7 weeks ago.....so as far as having patience bro i have been and still do ...
> *


Deal with him from now on then.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 06:55 AM~14790539
> *Deal with him from now on then.
> *


thats what i do...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 08:55 AM~14790539
> *Deal with him from now on then.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 06:16 PM~14791115
> *:roflmao:
> *


Why do you always have to instigate bro? If you're not going to buy anything why come in here?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 10:22 AM~14791162
> *Why do you always have to instigate bro?  If you're not going to buy anything why come in here?
> *


Tony I am not gonna argue with you today bro.


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks JOHNNY, for posting up the pics of the sproket onthe tnt topic :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14743581
> *OR WHAT BOUT SOME KRAZY TNT AARMS FOR THE PROJECT WE TALKED BOUT NEXT YEAR??????  :0  :biggrin:
> Hell yeah homie likewise i can't wait for u to send me the artwork. N remember if u need help with a bad ass design or idea our homie Sam "show-bound" can hook u up with some callleeeaaannn designs. :biggrin:
> Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALLOWING KARZICON TO BE UR CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS THE EXTRA STEPS WE TAKE TO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS. NOTICE THE PROFESIONALLY MADE SLEEVE TO SLIDE N UR RECEIVER.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont know how i missed it... :twak:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 17 2009, 08:04 PM~14796866
> *thanks JOHNNY, for posting up the pics of the sproket onthe tnt topic :biggrin:
> *


wiat till you ssee the wheel trims :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14743581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  love our EMPIRE CHARMS....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 07:35 PM~14798071
> *wiat till you ssee the wheel trims :cheesy:
> *


i know i heard they r sick...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's crackin Johnny :biggrin: Hey carnal any word on the crown & steering wheel?  Keep up the tight work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

This is just SOME of the work that Karzicon produced this week. We're gearing up for a big finale to close the year out as a successfull 2009 :biggrin: 
























































































































































WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!! good thing the competition is leaving a little work for us to do. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14851503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see johnny


----------



## low v

hey johnny we love the Empire bike plaques they look good thanks!


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny pm me the info to ur paypal..


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Elim, simon carnal thank you and ur members for their continued orders homie. Sorry i didn't postem up yesterday it's been super krazy round here with work. 

Plaques that we recently kut out, again only FRESH pics here,lol.


----------



## TonyO

Damn nice to see some FRESH never before seen work posted up.

Those Rollerz plaques look better than the originals. I wonder who that guy was that did them for us before? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> This is just SOME of the work that Karzicon produced this week. We're gearing up for a big finale to close the year out as a successfull 2009 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bout to give you a challenge on a grill bro I want a grill for the Lexus, its more rounded and curved than the OG grills. I'm thinkin a double stacked powder coated L logo in the center.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2009, 11:54 PM~14955198
> *Damn nice to see some FRESH never before seen work posted up.
> 
> Those Rollerz plaques look better than the originals.  I wonder who that guy was that did them for us before?  :dunno:
> *


LOL and I instigate tonyo? :biggrin: Just messing with you. whats up.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:11 AM~14955425
> *LOL and I instigate tonyo? :biggrin:  Just messing with you. whats up.
> *


Only those in "the know" know ya know?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2009, 12:14 AM~14955468
> *Only those in "the know" know ya know?
> *


yeah but every body knows. you know. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:15 AM~14955496
> *yeah but every body knows. you know. :biggrin:
> *


that's my story and I'm stickin to it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2009, 12:20 AM~14955554
> *that's my story and I'm stickin to it
> *


s s s serio


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Johnny!! hey bro I really appreaciated the fact you took time out to help me figure out all the parts for my bike bro.. The real fact I came back and choose you guys to redo the bike is that our first meeting you took time out to show me the shop, how you guys do buisness, and the high quailty work. 

And if that wasnt enough, it was the fact that you seemed interested in doing the bike, unlike sum of the people I talked to here in Phx where they act like its in inconvince to them for doing it.

Thx again just wanted you to know that stuff like that doesnt go unoticed and I cant wait til my lil girl see's the new stuff for her bike!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 4 2009, 11:46 PM~14986907
> *Wasssup Johnny!!  hey bro I really appreaciated the fact you took time out to help me figure out all the parts for my bike bro.. The real fact I came back and choose you guys to redo the bike is that our first meeting you took time out to show me the shop, how you guys do buisness, and the high quailty work.
> 
> And if that wasnt enough, it was the fact that you seemed interested in doing the bike, unlike sum of the people I talked to here in Phx where they act like its in inconvince to them for doing it.
> 
> Thx again just wanted you to know that stuff like that doesnt go unoticed and I cant wait til my lil girl see's the new stuff for her bike!
> *


Simon carnal ur Very Welcom homie!!!!! TNT is workn hard to take care of everyone and beleive me we still have a Long WAY to go before we can relax, but im very excited bout ur parts they should be simple for us to kreate. Thanks again D and ur welcome anytime to the shops. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon's Krazy amount of work is a direct reflection of the GREAT Growing customer base we have and we THANK you guys for trusting us to be ur Premier Lowrider Kutting Source!!!!! From single plaque orders to Multi we roll out the RED carpet to ALL clubs!!! Thanks again guys and like the saying goes "takin over the World One ACCOUNT at a time"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Keep em orders coming :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Another Week ANOTHER VIP RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET TREATMENT!!!!!
THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT OUR KRAZY WORK :biggrin: 









Jimmy boy what up G, thanks for the constant orders homie . B safe in Iraq and get home quick so we can ship these out to you homie. Thanks for the new plaque order as well :0 :biggrin: 

















Gotta thanks Troy and the R.O. familia for the constant support :biggrin: 









Our homie EZ's knockoff rear adapters









One of the most GRATIFIYING part of this business is having homies from different cities,STATES and Countries TRUST us to be their Kutting Source from what they observe and read on the Internet. Karzicon became a overnite success on LayitLow and we intend to keep GROWING and gettn Better. Thanks Charlie for trusting us and giving us REPEAT business!!!!!!!!!!!!

















Htown Majicos pendant, thanks fellas was cool talkn to u guys a we'll get started on the next batch of orders :0 :biggrin: 









Christian in Salas gracias carnalito for the plaque and pendant order can't wait to get down on All ur future orders as well, thanks for reppn me in Salinas!!!!

















Miguel wat up homie was kool having u and ur lady here at the shops and my house pickn up ur plaque order in person and giving u guys the tour of the compound!!! U guys are welcome anytime and i'll hit u up for sure when we watch the Chargers!!!! :biggrin: 

























Rigo in New Mexico gracias for the plaque order carnal and can't wait to get down on all ur guys plaques, thanks as well for reppn us in Nuevo Mexico!!!









Another single plaque order


----------



## KrazyKutting

Like the saying goes WE MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS GUYS FOR THE KRAZY ORDERS THIS PAST WEEK AND THANK YOU TO THE 3CLUBS I SPOKE WITH YESTERDAY BOUT THE ORDERS COMING UP THIS WEEK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 6 2009, 02:08 PM~14996877
> *Like the saying goes WE MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS GUYS FOR THE KRAZY ORDERS THIS PAST WEEK AND THANK YOU TO THE 3CLUBS I SPOKE WITH YESTERDAY BOUT THE ORDERS COMING UP THIS WEEK  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Better than I thought... tx man. :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

been trying to call u today.. no answer so give me a call and let me know if u got that sproket done yet its been a while now..homie got a show i wanted it for a seems like its not going to make it..i ordered it now sooooommmeee tttttiiiimmmmeeee aaaaaggggoooo.....like 3months or more..so anyways call me johnny..got some other stuff to order to see if i can get it done by this april 2010 LOL :roflmao: for real tho..call me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 10:12 AM~14160380
> *Karzicon is proud to announce a Krazy BIKE PLAQUE sale that will last from here to October. We will be providing everyone with bike plaque's for 60.00 chrome finished !!! Triple Chrome Plated (our Partner Speedy in Long Beach). U can order 1 or 100 same price of 60.00 finished, NO DESIGN FEE NO SETUP FEE!!!!!!!!!! FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!! (KARZICON NEVER HAS NOR NEVER WILL CHARGE A SETUP FEE,DESIGN FEE OR ANYOTHER SPECIAL FEES, WE'RE CHANGING UP THE GAME ALL AROUND)
> 
> (ONE PIECE PLAQUES PRICING)
> 60.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
> 70.00 GOLD PLATED
> 110.00 TRIPLE CHROME/FULLY ENGRAVED (OUR OTHER GREAT PARTNER JAIME CASTANEDA)
> 120.00 2TONE GOLD/CHROME FULLY ENGRAVED
> 
> (TWO PIECE PLAQUES )
> 80.00 TRIPLE PLATED CHROME FINISH
> 100.00 GOLD ON CHROME OR GOLD/GOLD
> 150.00 BOTH PCS ENGRAVED GOLD/CHROME GOLD/GOLD OR 2TONE.
> 
> PROCESS IS REAL SIMPLE U CAN PM OR EMAIL ME [email protected] a JPEG ILLUSTRATION OF UR PLAQUE AND IF U DON'T HAVE ONE EMAIL ME A PICTURE OF UR CURRENT PLAQUE (MOLDED OR LAZER/WATERJET KUT) AND I'LL INPUT IT IN MY CAD SOFTWARE AND GIVE U AN IDENTICAL PLAQUE. WE CAN ALSO REDESIGN OR CREATE NEW DESIGN AT NOOOOOOOOOOO CHARGE!!!!!!
> ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US AT KARZICON 928 726 2958
> 
> 2WK TURNAROUND ON CHROME OR GOLD PLATED PLAQUES AND 3.5ON PLAQUES TO BE ENGRAVED DUE TO THE POLISH/ENGRAVE/PLATING.
> 
> FROM ALL OF US AT KARZICON THANK YOU!!!!!!
> *



HEY WHEN IN OCTOBER IS THIS EVENT GOING TO END? I WAS GOING TO GET 60 SENT TO YOU FOR A TRIPLE PLATED CHROME PLAQUE BUT HAVE TO WAIT TILL OCTOBER TO SEND THE MONEY. THE PLAQUE WOULD BE A SIMPLE OLD ENGLISH WORDS TYPE PLAQUE. NO FANCY DESIGH OR STYLE.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 9 2009, 02:53 AM~15017975
> *HEY WHEN IN OCTOBER IS THIS EVENT GOING TO END? I WAS GOING TO GET 60 SENT TO YOU FOR A TRIPLE PLATED CHROME PLAQUE BUT HAVE TO WAIT TILL OCTOBER TO SEND THE MONEY. THE PLAQUE WOULD BE A SIMPLE OLD ENGLISH WORDS TYPE PLAQUE. NO FANCY DESIGH OR STYLE.
> *


Just send it anytime in October after the Vegas show and you'll be good.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15016601
> *been trying to call u today.. no answer so give me a call and let me know if u got that sproket done yet its been a while now..homie got a show i wanted it for a seems like its not going to make it..i ordered it now sooooommmeee tttttiiiimmmmeeee aaaaaggggoooo.....like 3months or more..so anyways call me johnny..got some other stuff to order to see if i can get it done by this april  2010  LOL :roflmao: for real tho..call me
> *


thanks for getting back to me johnny.. talk to u soon..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2009, 09:34 AM~15025941
> *Just send it anytime in October after the Vegas show and you'll be good.
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

:|


----------



## low v




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 6 2009, 02:08 PM~14996877
> *Like the saying goes WE MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS GUYS FOR THE KRAZY ORDERS THIS PAST WEEK AND THANK YOU TO THE 3CLUBS I SPOKE WITH YESTERDAY BOUT THE ORDERS COMING UP THIS WEEK  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey well received the placks .. Not in time for the show but in time for a parade that was cancelled.. we still went out and cruized them down on downtown. The members where really excited and happy with the finished product !! I'll post some pics later prolly tomorrow. We at C.H.D. B.C San Jose appreciate you doing this for us. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## vicmarcos

call me johnny...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 15 2009, 04:20 AM~15080691
> *call me johnny...
> *


He's going to call you and take care of your single sprocket order.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2009, 10:04 AM~15097842
> *He's going to call you and take care of your single sprocket order.
> *


thanks for calling johnny :biggrin: thanks for taking care of my single sproket order and thanks a lot for taking care of the other orders we talked about.. :0 i'll give u a call friday morning with all the final details  and payment in full :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just saw you in Lowrider. Johnny. Yall get down. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 16 2009, 08:15 PM~15097969
> *thanks for calling johnny :biggrin: thanks for taking care of my single sproket order and thanks a lot for taking care of the other orders we talked about.. :0 i'll give u a call friday morning with all the final details  and payment in full :cheesy:
> *


Your patience is appreciated. Its hard to track a little order among a sea of plaques, pendants, car parts, and everything else that we have coming through the shop on a daily basis. So dont worry your order will be taken care of.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2009, 09:41 PM~15098767
> *Just saw you in Lowrider. Johnny. Yall get down. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes and I'm standing in the background.

Yes WE do get down thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2009, 12:50 PM~15099326
> *Your patience is appreciated.  Its hard to track a little order among a sea of plaques, pendants, car parts, and everything else that we have coming through the shop on a daily basis.  So dont worry your order will be taken care of.
> *


  its all good we trust u guys and love the work we get from u..
our next bike that i talked to johnny about will be getting done hopefully by next year $$$u know ,,but all parts will be done by u guys :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 16 2009, 11:26 PM~15099650
> *  its all good we trust u guys and love the work we get from u..
> our next bike that i talked to johnny about will be getting done hopefully by next year $$$u know ,,but all parts will be done by u guys :cheesy:
> *


You can always count on us to pump out bad ass quality parts cuz you know that's how full shops do it. We dont pose or fake like we got all this and that , we actually DO own the equipment and only go with the best machine, Flow, to put out our work.

We'll be offering billet parts soon too so you'll have more options on what you want.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Sep 17 2009, 01:57 AM~15100979
> *
> *


Whatup bro. Damn your bike is lookin tight now bro I can't wait to see it in person. You're going to Vegas right?


----------



## low v

Got my plaques and pendents today and they look bad ass thanks krazy kutting 
EMPIRE CAR CLUB
 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

I can't say enough bout the GREAT support and TRUST we're gettn from our Layitlow peers and customer referrals!!!! THANK YOU GUYS for keeping us Krazy Busy, we work very hard here as most of u guys can tell n observe and we're lookn forward to keeping this pace for years to come. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

KrazyKutting Plaques that were kut this week on there way to take a bath in Chrome!!!!!









Lowlyfe plaques that were kut n milled to give that cast look.


















































Thanks fellas for checkn out our topic n PLEASE continue to spread the word bout this hard workn company that doesn't rest. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey wassup Johnny!!! Hey bro thank you so much for taking time out and sending progress pics of the handlebars.. THEY LOOK SICK! Man other shops couldnt weld those together and the ones that could were gonna rape me in price but you not only did it but were waaaaayyyyy cheaper then what they wanted. I'm just so excited to see all the other parts that your making me for vegas! Thank you very much bro!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Big D, hellz yeah homie from all of us here ur Welcome!!! i wish we had more hours in the day to get Krazy with bikes man. They're alot of fun and theres no restrictions when ur creating the arte on wheels!!! thanks for trustin us to be ur go to Lowrider Shop homie. :biggrin: 
What's up bro thanks for the interest contact "mandoemex" and he'll take care of u homie.  
Niiiccccccccccee!!!!!!!! Hell yeah Henry congrats on the awards homie. Ur Trokita is lookn sweet and we can't wait to see it Fully Displayed with all the bells and whistles in Vegas!!! :0 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
From one of the HARDEST workn Lowrider companies out there, THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! :biggrin: Keep them orders coming homies, these were placed on Monday and Kut out on Tuesday!!!! Big thanks to the 3other clubs who are gettn there deposits ready as well :0 :biggrin: KrazyKutting takes care of its customers and we love gettn the phone calls when you guys get ur packages full of goodies!!!

Common Desirez (Virginia) , gracias fellas
Sittin Low (Dodge City , Kansas) thanks carnal
Keep spreadn the good word homies.


----------



## 26jd

i wuold like to get one but iaM not in in a club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Sep 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15169900
> *i wuold like to get one but iaM not in in a club
> *


get the name of youe bike of city.


----------



## TonyO

Yes sir those handlebars came out bad ass. Its nice to be able to do what we want when we want with the knowledge, tools, and people to make it happen. Expect nothing but the best from TNT and Krazykutting.


----------



## KrazyKutting

KrazyKutting bike plackitas and some 80in long stainless parts for the homie Speedy's Tow truck. Thanks guys will kut out a bunch of parts today and tomorrow and SAT and SUN (we don't rest when we have Great customers hittn us up ALLDAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: )


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS

Hey Johnny this is Ruben with THEE ILLUSIONS thanks for the great work n quick turnaround time. Do you have any pics of our stuff plated yet?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## KrazyKutting

That time of week again.....KrazyKutting does it's best to roll out the Red Carpet VIP treatment to all it's growing customers and homies!!!!! Thanks again guys for Trustn and Support us!!! you guys are the best. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man i'm lookn at this Red Carpet and noticing that there is still room for at least 10more plaques on it, hopefully one of these weeks we'll need to Carpets to layout the Krazy plaques we bang out week in and week out!!! :biggrin: 









Martin n all the homies from Chi-town gracias for continuing to support us and please keep spreadn the word up in the Windy City!!!









Big Tone gracias for the order homie, call me anytime to chop it up brother. 

























Big Matt thank you and ur members for the krazy orders ur giving us homie. Texas can't say enuff bout u guys out there. :biggrin: 
2009 Casted look
























What up Norm, gracias carnal for the plaque order and u'll have ur krazy engraved double stacked pendant soon as well. :biggrin: 









John what up player, here is ur badass top notch quality pendant homie. Finally :biggrin: Tell Hector to call me on Monday so we can start the big ass order for u guys :0 :biggrin: 

















Charlie Aloha brother, thanks for all the repeat business u've been sendin us from beautiful Hawaii and for the referrals as well!!!









From all of us at KrazyKutting THANK YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

More quality plaques at the best prices around :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

QUE PASA CARNAL :biggrin: WHAT'S UP JOHNNY, ANY NEWS ON THE PARTS? :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 16 2009, 04:30 PM~14785478
> *HUGE THANKS AGAIN TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THEIR ORDERS AND THE ONES WE GOT THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:  WE'LL BE ANXIOUSLY BUSTIN OUT MORE AND MORE THIS WEEK.  :biggrin:
> 
> THE TRADITION CONTINUES AT KARZICON ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER "RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET" TREATMENT FOR OUR KALLLEEEAANN PARTS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEW!!!!THANKS GUYS KEEP US BUSY ALL DAY EVER DAY!!!!
> *




man just want to say we loving tha plaques homie!!! we will definitly do more business!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

YOU VATOS READY 4 VEGAS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15238527
> *YOU VATOS READY 4 VEGAS
> *


No but I'm going anyway. Just another SuperShow for me. I always have a good time in Vegas.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:53 AM~15238543
> *No but I'm going anyway.  Just another SuperShow for me.  I always have a good time in Vegas.
> *


WHY AREN'T YOU READY????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 06:55 PM~15238564
> *WHY AREN'T YOU READY????
> *


Time and not enough of it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:57 AM~15238589
> *Time and not enough of it
> *


24 HOURS IN A DAY I NEED 10 MORE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 06:58 PM~15238596
> *24 HOURS IN A DAY I NEED 10 MORE
> *


Exactly


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 08:52 AM~15238527
> *YOU VATOS READY 4 VEGAS
> *


Whats up Vato, simon loc's we're ready for Vegas homie. Stop by my KrazyKutting Booth player and come check out all the parts we'll have for display and sale there. I'm takin 8sets of engraved and plated Pedals to sell and a few other bike parts. Also i'll be selling Mando's Karzicon line of BAD ASS billet parts. We're stayn at the Las Vegas Hilton Danny so hit me up for whatever u need im always ready vato.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Sep 28 2009, 07:23 PM~15212686-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUE PASA CARNAL  :biggrin:    WHAT'S UP JOHNNY, ANY NEWS ON THE PARTS? :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que onda loco, simon homie ur crown is done plated and ready and remind me on Sunday to send out ur steering wheel to Speedy so he can have that ready as well. I'll be checkn in to the Las Vegas Hilton round noon on Friday so hit me up carnal so u can swing by when ur ready and pick up the parts. 928 750 2324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)@Sep 28 2009, 08:11 PM~15213341
> *man just want to say we loving tha plaques homie!!! we will definitly do more business!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was up carnal, hey homie i just got the good news that my boy bought me tickets to go to Dallas on DEC 13th to watch my Chargers play ya'lls Cowboys :biggrin: So call me homie and we can meet up i always have merch with me 928 750 2324 if ur going to the game let us know so u can tailgate with us.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:53 AM~15238543
> *No but I'm going anyway.  Just another SuperShow for me.  I always have a good time in Vegas.
> *


Ohhh really just another show hugh :angry: so i can stop stressn on the Pirate bikes engravin and plating :0 hahah j/k homie wait till u see them there sick!!! alright Tony get ready to help us with the Bikes G i have alot of peeps hittn me up that want parts so line them up for the winter. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 2 2009, 01:51 AM~15242151
> *Que onda loco, simon homie ur crown is done plated and ready and remind me on Sunday to send out ur steering wheel to Speedy so he can have that ready as well. I'll be checkn in to the Las Vegas Hilton round noon on Friday so hit me up carnal so u can swing by when ur ready and pick up the parts. 928 750 2324
> Was up carnal, hey homie i just got the good news that my boy bought me tickets to go to Dallas on DEC 13th to watch my Chargers play ya'lls Cowboys  :biggrin: So call me homie and we can meet up i always have merch with me 928 750 2324 if ur going to the game let us know so u can tailgate with us.
> Ohhh really just another show hugh  :angry:  so i can stop stressn on the Pirate bikes engravin and plating  :0 hahah j/k homie wait till u see them there sick!!! alright Tony get ready to help us with the Bikes G i have alot of peeps hittn me up that want parts so line them up for the winter.  :biggrin:
> *


I got about $2K in orders pending for after Vegas so we're already busy bro and this year is over. I just want to gamble and have fun next weekend because its back to the grind after that so we can get these orders pushed out. I already got 4 peeps lined up waiting for the 2010 season to start.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL GIVE U A CALL


----------



## 66wita6

AYE LOS VEMOS EN VEGAS CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## KrazyKutting

KrazyKutting where we do our best to make our Kustomers Happy :biggrin: 
Thanks again guys u guys are truly the best Kustomers a company could ask for , week in and week out u guys place ur orders and i love the fact that i get to speak to geniunely kool Happy customers and homies EVERYDAY!!!! GRACIAS for making what i love to do so enjoyable and exciting!! :biggrin: 
Finally filled up the Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet with my VIP clients awesome parts :0 :biggrin: 









Ruben De Vegas, muchisimas gracias carnal por las ordenes que nos as dado durante todo el ano. Espero que la Bikla de tu hijo se mire bien chingona en Vegas. :biggrin: 

























Joker and Mario from VA thanks homies for all the props and orders homies, i thank you guys for reppn me out on the East Coast in VA and hope to be doing alot alot of biz with u guys. 









Emilio in Casa Grande gracias carnal for the paro u had ur nephews do for me on Wed nite. 









the homie OSO in Hi Desert its been hella kool talkn and gettn to know u and I'm lookn forward to doing alot of parts for u guys homie. 
















thanks for the additional orders as well will have them next week after Vegas is over. 

The homie Jose from Kansas gracias carnal and yes i'll kut out ur additional add on order this weekend.









Last but not least big thanks to the man Troy and all the R.O. Familia for the strong backn we're workn our ass off this week to have Troy's hotel room filled up with R.O full line of metal product.

















Thanks again fellas keep them orders coming, i'm cutting bout 120 pieces of metal this weekend so i'll post up pics on Sunday Nite. gonna ask the local high school if i can use their football field to place all the parts :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yo johnny I need you to jit me up I gotta make sure the parts will be ready by Vegas... Lettme kno man 

Cya


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 2 2009, 04:33 AM~15243552
> *GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:    I WILL GIVE U A CALL
> *


I got your crown bro. I'll have your steering wheel in Vegas so hit me up give me a call. I'll be in line Friday but won't have your steering wheel till Saturday. I'll give you the crown Friday though.


----------



## KrazyKutting

WOW!!!!!!! The rush b4 Vegas is AMAZING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: as a kutter u DREAM about weeks like this where ur so busy kutting that time fly's and when u gather up ur parts kut u stare in amazement at what DISCIPLINE n MOTIVIATION are capable of, mixed in with the Krazy TRUST N SUPPORT that our clients give us Week n and Week out!!!! :biggrin: Again fellas GRACIAS for the love and support, we'll keep workn like Krazy to maintain a pace like this. :biggrin: 
Gotta thank Troy and the R.O Family for the big ass order. :biggrin: 
From Car Club Plaques,pendants,tow hitches (solid manufacturing no cheesy flimsy brackets here hahahah) beltbuckles and wheel chips we got what ur club needs!!!! KrazyKutting "takn over the world one account at a time!!!!" 

































Also gotta thank Angel n Calirider cc for their continued orders :biggrin: 
Rocky Castro n his club for their strong support 
Drea n the entire Midnite Memories
Jimmy n his club from Hawaii Timeless Classics

And i already have 3other clubs that paid for their plaques i'll b kuttn them real soon!! Gotta take off to TEXAS this evening for more Bizness :biggrin: 









My boys TonyO Pirate rimz off to Speedy's to swim some laps in the Gold Pool

















Vicmarcos bad ass Axle covers :0 :biggrin: 








This is Mandos line of product from KARZICON i will be selling it in the KrazyKutting booth in Vegas along with a bunch of other items that are all Lowrider related from Cars to Bikes, so make sure u stop by the KrazyKutting booth in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
Beautifull G-boy trailn arms








Impala Bushing covers for Aarms








Bad ass grill guard bullets








The list goes on and on!!!!!!

































KrazyKutting and Karzicon where we make it all day EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

You forgot to say NO SETUP FEES NO DESIGN FEES :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 5 2009, 09:46 AM~15271254
> *You forgot to say NO SETUP FEES  NO DESIGN FEES  :biggrin:
> *


Your right Tony my bad.

FROM THE ORIGINAL COMPANY THAT CHANGED THE WAY U GUYS ORDERED UR PLAQUES...................

NO SETUP FEES NO DESIGN FEES NO OTHER HIDDEN FEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks homies look forward to seeing and meeting all u guys that go to Vegas, stop by the KrazyKutting booth i'll have some bike pedals engraved and plated for sale. Gracias.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Looking good Johnny!


Saw TOnyO coming from Yuma yesterday....trailer and all!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 5 2009, 09:21 PM~15272302
> *Looking good Johnny!
> Saw TOnyO coming from Yuma yesterday....trailer and all!
> *


Yes sir. I-10 is lookin good over there in the downtown area now that they've opened it up :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

gimme a call when you can johnny


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 5 2009, 12:12 PM~15272747
> *Yes sir.  I-10 is lookin good over there in the downtown area now that they've opened it up  :biggrin:
> *


it sure is........smooth sailing!
it was funny to see eachother on the freeway


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15272904
> *it sure is........smooth sailing!
> it was funny to see eachother on the  freeway
> *


Yes sir but we're more likely to run into each other out here.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

u leaving for vegas friday a.m.?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 5 2009, 11:17 PM~15273463
> *u leaving for vegas friday a.m.?
> *


2 AM Friday morning


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey bro been trying to call you guys I just need to kno if the parts are gonna be done by Vegas ??? If not then i'm not bringing the bike thats all I need to kno man so hit me up Asap cuz I gotta make other plans.

Thx


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 5 2009, 07:41 PM~15271214
> *WOW!!!!!!! The rush b4 Vegas is AMAZING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  as a kutter u DREAM about weeks like this where ur so busy kutting that time fly's and when u gather up ur parts kut u stare in amazement at what DISCIPLINE n MOTIVIATION are capable of, mixed in with the Krazy TRUST N SUPPORT  that our clients give us Week n and Week out!!!! :biggrin:  Again fellas GRACIAS for the love and support, we'll keep workn like Krazy to maintain a pace like this.  :biggrin:
> Gotta thank Troy and the R.O Family for the big ass order. :biggrin:
> From Car Club Plaques,pendants,tow hitches (solid manufacturing no cheesy flimsy brackets here hahahah) beltbuckles and wheel chips we got what ur club needs!!!! KrazyKutting "takn over the world one account at a time!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrazyKutting and Karzicon where we make it all day EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes sir all the Rollerz merchandise is better than ever :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## TonyO

KrazyKutting and TNT: We never skimp on quality. 




















Oh yeah No Setup or Design fees, not that we've ever charged them to begin with and we never will


----------



## KrazyKutting

WOW!!!!!!!!! All year long we've been WORKN our ass's off day in and dayout to try and keep pace with the KRAZY amount of orders that this shop gets........N from all of us that are involved in Karzicon and Krazykutting we THANK YOU guys sincerely for your support and trust, the love we're gettn is evident in the DIFFERENT homies and customers who leave their message on our topic thankin or inquiring bout placing orders. WE THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALWAYS KEEPIN OUR TOPIC AT THE TOP AND KEEPN THESE COMPANIES AT THE TOP AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

2009 IS FAR FROM OVER AND WE'VE DONE WORK TO FILL 3YEARS CALENDARS!!!
WE'RE GOING TO KEEP THIS PACE TRU WINTER SO TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE WAITING FOR UR BAD ASS KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES THANKYOU GUYS AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM VEGAS WE'LL BE ROCKN AND BANGN OUT PLAQUES. THANKS TO THE 10 CLUBS THAT NOW HAVE DEPOSITS FOR NEW PLAQUES, I'M LOVING THIS KRAZY FRENZY THAT YOU GUYS ARE KREATING!!!!!!!!

Mando was laughing this morning as we were moving the furniture out of my living room to place all our beautifull plaques throughout the floor.

Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet time again :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























































































































Make sure u guys come by the KrazyKutting booth and check out the bad ass TNT engraved n plated bike pedals we'll be selln . thanks fellas and hope to see alot of u guys out in Vegas. TNT will be reppn HARD out in Vegas.


----------



## TonyO

Looks good as always brotha i'll see you tonight when you're presenting those RO parts to Troy.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon just finished fabricating my Krazy ass Krazykutting sign for Vegas :0 :biggrin: Get down Mando ur the shit homie, that sign looks frikn firme as hell!!! Gracias brother i have a feeling Vegas is gonna be a huge success and lookn forward to reaping the fruits of our hard labor and enjoying the badass Plaques n Karzicon parts we've made throughout the year. Really want to see Sam "Wild Mint" parts on full display. :0 :biggrin: 


















My wifey , gotta give her much love and thanks for her hard work as well always cleaning and packaging shippn out and keepn my Krazy busy ass organized. Thanks Liz it's been a hella of Year and we'll keep gettn better and better. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up fellas, again man thanks a million for the continued support and thank you to all our customers for being patient. I've been gettn calls like krazy for plaques and we'll keep doing our best to service Everyone. Have a ton of more stuff to kut this week so i'll be postn up a bunch more orders. :biggrin: 

































Sam Show-bound big ass Thank You homie for gettn down on the artwork for the bike parts, they look Sick!!!!! now just gotta get the Rey Mesterio customer to do some Engraving on his bad ass TNT parts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

That is some good quality work you guys are putting out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 AM~15421280
> *That is some good quality work you guys are putting out
> *


  x2


----------



## TonyO

Thanks a lot for your support. TNT and Krazykutting will continue the streak of bringing bad ass parts at affordable prices.


----------



## unique27

these prices still going on?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 22 2009, 06:09 AM~15428702
> *these prices still going on?
> *


yes sir


----------



## KrazyKutting

Prices are still better than ever and them peeps that are ordering in quantity's of 5or more know exactly what i'm talkn bout. :0 :biggrin: Holler at yo boy KrazyKutting he's real deal Holyfield when it comes to plaques. :biggrin: Love what i do and do what i Love. 


Big thanks to Drea and the homies from Midnite Memories for ordering 16plaques and 10pendants and some Jumbo plaques to come. 









Big thanks to Jesse from SA TX comn tru by way of recomendation from the homeboy John SARollerz :biggrin: Thanks Jesse for the 10plaques homie and my new KrazyKutting shirt will be included in your package as well as a grip of biz cards to pass out in SA Tejas. Gracias homies








Also thanks to Sam Ourtime S.D Cali for the repeat order 
Oscar from Diego as well Blvd Rollers repeat order

To Renee and Austin from OurStyle Pecos Tejas, gracias carnales for the strong support and trust to be ur kuttn source. :biggrin: Austin ur gonna love the bike parts that Sam designed for u homie and ur pedals,sprocket and steering wheel will look sick to match them parts. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 22 2009, 05:13 PM~15437912
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


What up carnalito, good seeing u in Vegas homie. Can't wait to hook up them Krazy rimz for ur 12" biklita :0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 22 2009, 05:29 PM~15438023
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Big Vic, this weekend carnal i'll have all ur pendants kut out. :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Hell yea man looks bad ass an a big thank you !!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 22 2009, 05:44 PM~15438131
> *Hell yea man looks bad ass an a big thank you !!!!
> *


What up Austin and Renee, simon homie gracias to you. ya'll know how i feel bout doing work for my Texas brother!!!!!!!! straight up i don't ever hide how happy i am to be doing work for the Entire State of Texas, which i've grown real close to  especially Odessa. :biggrin: Alright loc's i'll be hangin and chilln with ya'll at the Tejano Super Show in November. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 23 2009, 03:46 AM~15438156
> *What up Austin and Renee, simon homie gracias to you. ya'll know how i feel bout doing work for my Texas brother!!!!!!!! straight up i don't ever hide how happy i am to be doing work for the Entire State of Texas, which i've grown real close to   especially Odessa.  :biggrin:  Alright loc's i'll be hangin and chilln with ya'll at the Tejano Super Show in November.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir yes sir TNT and KrazyKutting will both be workin the crowd that weekend. I'll be in Tucson drumming up some business and showing my bikes for a worthy cause at a food drive car show helping families out in need with canned food for bike entries and showing the excellent quality that came out in Pirate bike this year.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 05:40 PM~15438108
> *What up carnalito, good seeing u in Vegas homie. Can't wait to hook up them Krazy rimz for ur 12" biklita  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> What up Big Vic, this weekend carnal i'll have all ur pendants kut out.  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL FOR THE INFO,WORKIN ON MY 66 RITE NOW..


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up fellas, dayummm we've been hella busy this week Cading and Kutting. I promise i'll post up the 30plus Car Club plaques i kut this week and am still kutting tomorrow morning and afternoon :0 :biggrin: Not to mention the 50 plus pendants i'm kutting as well :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thats a GRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of kutting and not to mention the bike parts,backplates, Kustom KrazyKutting Pendant inventory :0 (that my Engraver Jaime C will be gettn busy on ) so yeah i apologize to everyone who i havn't returned their call or been able to collect money from i know theres alot of you out there to establish a relationship with KrazyKutting and we're THANKFULL!!!! for it. Please bear with me fellas i'll get to EVERYONE and we'll all be happy doing business together!!!! From ur premiere Lowrider Kutting Source we thank you guys for keeping the Heat going in the usually slow winter season!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY WE MAKING THINGS HAPPEN N LITTLE OL YUMA AZ!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die

how much for some forks for a 20 and the sisi bars also a handle bar please let me know the prise


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15457435
> *how much for some forks for a 20 and the sisi bars also a handle bar please let me know the prise
> *


What up homie, ur askn the right company for prices. 

Call me monday at the shop 928 726 2958


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big thanks to Mario Mercado Elite Fresno chpt for his constant orders all year and the KARZICON parts he's havn Mando make for next :0 :biggrin: Caddy looked real clean in Vegas!!!!







3


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 24 2009, 10:08 PM~15457779
> *Big thanks to Mario Mercado Elite Fresno chpt for his constant orders all year and the KARZICON parts he's havn Mando make for next  :0  :biggrin:  Caddy looked real clean in Vegas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

Yess Sirrr we're finding our rythm and We promise we'll keep gettn better and better. Gotta thank ALL our Layitlow customers for being the Best Customers a Company could ask for :biggrin: :biggrin: Day in and Day out you guys call us and close deals everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing the love and support we get from all of u guys even the ones that don't log on to layitlow that much, we sincerely THANKYOU guys and we Appreciate the support and trust u guys honor us with every week!!!! 

32plaques this week we cut out for different clubs, n NO we're not tired at all we could of cut out EASY another 60 or so items.....oh wait we did cut out 60plus pendants :0 :biggrin: will post em up in a bit. Thanks again for admiring our work and please continue to come back and spread the word bout YOUR guys Premiere Lowriding Kutting Source = KRAZYKUTTING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































































SPECIAL THANKS TO MY EAST COAST HOMIE THAT ARE CALLIN MORE AND MORE FREQUENTLY TO PLACE THEM ORDERS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Hell yeah Johnny looks bad ass man Thank You !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 25 2009, 07:09 PM~15463328
> *Hell yeah Johnny looks bad ass man Thank You !!!
> *


Q-vole Austin, simon loc's tu sabes how ur boy KK gets down :biggrin: Kuttng out ur 9pendants and 4bike plaques as we speak :0 :biggrin: will post up later tonight along with ur chrome bike parts.


----------



## RUBIO1987

Hell Yeah !! TTT for Krazy Kutting!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 05:16 AM~15463392
> *Q-vole Austin, simon loc's tu sabes how ur boy KK gets down  :biggrin: Kuttng out ur 9pendants and 4bike plaques as we speak  :0  :biggrin: will post up later tonight along with ur chrome bike parts.
> *


I like that "Just Klownin" Plaque :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2009, 07:45 PM~15463636
> *I like that "Just Klownin"  Plaque  :biggrin:
> *


Funny u say that cause i like it too homie :biggrin: cause thats what we do here homie get our Klown on hahahah u ready for Tejano Super Show big T.O. ??? Yo homie we're gonna have a blast out there. :biggrin: 

What up fellas, Thanks again for the oppurtunity to week in and week out be THEE the number One Premier Lowrider Kutting Source :biggrin: :biggrin: here at KrazyKutting we don't bullshit when we say we're busy we ARE busy :0 :biggrin: 
Love this frantic pace and i'm ready and able to pick it up a notch :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Fell a little short of my goal for 60pendants this week  50pendants ain't bad though, still have 30 orders to kut this upcoming week :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Check out the pendants layed out beautifully on my new KrazyKutting shirt DESIGNED by the homie Sam "Showbound" and printed by InkedCity , great job fellas on the logo and the stickers are bad ass!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicons recent work :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Posting these pics up for my Biz partner and Brother In Law, Mando Gonzalez. Showing just a little teaser of what Karzicon is capable of and even though Vegas is over (huge success) Karzicon isn't takn anytime off, they're already bangin work out and got a SICK lineup of Karz bustin out for 2010 :0 :biggrin: Keep ut the good work Mando and Karzicon Krew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mando liked this Gbody that a customer brought us for work so much that he bought it off the customer. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Already gettn busy on it. 









Karzicon wasn't bullshittn when they told me they were running a 1000 dumps custom ball milled logos on them from Impala,Caddy,Lincoln,Oldsmobile to a few other suprises. 

















Homie's JB from Dallas trokita gettn the Karzicon touch, lot of progress on this badboy in past couple weeks.

















Sick ass Karzicon A-arms extended,molded and Gold plated for the HTown Houston homies.
























I'm sorry but Karzicon welding/fabricating skills is the TIGHTEST!!! Hands Down the Craftsmanship is theeee Finest!!!

























Roger gettn busy on Mando's 31 (dam Mando how many ranflas u got player????)








Lil homie Fabian gettn busy on the grinder cleanin up the a-arms, we startem young round here and we mold our teammates into Playmakers!!!!









Karzicon thanks its awesome customers and homies for there support, keep the momentum coming fellas!!!!!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

keep up the good work homie


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

it was good talking to you Johnny. will get you those designs asap


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some badass KrazyKutting plaques we shipped out today!!!! Thanks for the orders homies and thanks to 

Martin Illusions CC for the Lapel Pin order :0 
Ruben Most Hated Plaque order :biggrin: 
Richard Phoenix bike parts order
Kelly Plaque order
Mana from Virginia plaque order
Robert Rios Estillo order ALWAYS ALWAYS keepn me busy!!! Cant wait to kick it with my LOYAL Tejas homeboys in Odessa at Tejano Super Show :0 :biggrin:N yes i'm takn a trailer to bring back all the work ya'll are already calln me bout. 
Anthony New Mexico repeat order
Troy R.O. CEO my partner for the repeat order and hookn me up on some marketing items :0 :biggrin: 
N my boy Sal "paz bros" for his plaque order as well :0 Always GREAT talkn n choppn it up with u carnal.

Also the 5other inquiries bout plaques that i got today, i'll get to u guys asap so we can lock in those deposits and get the plaques rolln :biggrin: :biggrin: Man ya'll keepn little ol Yuma AZ busssssssyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

no problem homie......we will see you soon and check out the krazy kreations coming out of that shop!!! Peace


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Again i can't say enuff bout the homie SAM SALAZAR's skillz,ambition and personality but i will say Sam ur designs n ideas are sickkk!!!! Bro to me makn time to rap with u is hella fun. Both Tony and I are proud and honored to consider u our teammate and friend. Keep up the sick work Sam ur skillz and hard work will pay off big time player, TRUST ME. Thanks again for everything u do for us G.

Lone Star Brand bike parts brought to you by TNT!!!!!!


































Homies hookn up Homies!!!!!!!!!!!


OH YEAH BY THE WAY SAM "show-bound" designed All of KRAZYKUTTINGS LOGO FROM BUSINESS CARDS,BANNERS,STICKERS AND ALL OF MY SHIRTS!!!!! UR MEDIA PACKAGE IS TOO GOOD OF AN OFFER HOPEFULLY I CAN GET U MORE WORK BUDDY.


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice bro


----------



## RUBIO1987

HELL YEA LOOKS SIC !!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 07:46 PM~15473574
> *Again i can't say enuff bout the homie SAM SALAZAR's skillz,ambition and personality but i will say Sam ur designs n ideas are sickkk!!!! Bro to me makn time to rap with u is hella fun. Both Tony and I are proud and honored to consider u our teammate and friend. Keep up the sick work Sam ur skillz and hard work will pay off big time player, TRUST ME. Thanks again for everything u do for us G.
> 
> Lone Star Brand bike parts brought to you by TNT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies hookn up Homies!!!!!!!!!!!
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY SAM "show-bound" designed All of KRAZYKUTTINGS LOGO FROM BUSINESS CARDS,BANNERS,STICKERS AND ALL OF MY SHIRTS!!!!! UR MEDIA PACKAGE IS TOO GOOD OF AN OFFER HOPEFULLY I CAN GET U MORE WORK BUDDY.
> *


Hell Yeah Sam is the shit!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 07:01 PM~15463274
> *Yess Sirrr we're finding our rythm and We promise we'll keep gettn better and better. Gotta thank ALL our Layitlow customers for being the Best Customers a Company could ask for  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Day in and Day out you guys call us and close deals everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing the love and support we get from all of u guys even the ones that don't log on to layitlow that much, we sincerely THANKYOU guys and we Appreciate the support and trust u guys honor us with every week!!!!
> 
> 32plaques this week we cut out for different clubs, n NO we're not tired at all we could of cut out EASY another 60 or so items.....oh wait we did cut out 60plus pendants  :0  :biggrin: will post em up in a bit. Thanks again for admiring our work and please continue to come back and spread the word bout YOUR guys Premiere Lowriding Kutting Source = KRAZYKUTTING!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO MY EAST COAST HOMIE THAT ARE CALLIN MORE AND MORE FREQUENTLY TO PLACE THEM ORDERS  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EAST-COAST REPPIN KK Y KE!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Johhny hopefully we will be able to go with you to Odessa......help you out brother in the booth!

KrazyKutting to the TOP!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 26 2009, 07:28 PM~15474992
> *EAST-COAST REPPIN KK Y KE!
> *


Es todo loco gracias carnalito por todo el jale que nos das y espero siguir siendo tu Loco Kortador!!!! jajajaj gracias . Puro AguaJet Power!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 03:47 PM~15483783
> *Johhny hopefully we will be able to go with you to Odessa......help you out brother in the booth!
> 
> KrazyKutting to the TOP!!!!!
> *


Man Sal don't tease me like that homeboy :0 :biggrin: That would be hella dope if u rolled with me and TonyO to Odessa homie!!! Jaime Castaneda is also going with me and he'll be engraving some bad ass SILVER pieces in the KrazyKutting booth and i'm introducing him to some heavy hitters from New Mexico and Tejas. So hell yeah bro we'll pick u up and attach ur trailer with MOS to the back of the Suburban :0 :biggrin: Dam homie i guarantee you u'll have a good time with us .


----------



## KrazyKutting

Gotta thank the homie Ruben from Most Hated Car Club Southern Colorado for his order, will kut the bike plaques and pendants by the time i get back from TX this weekend. There gonna look sick Ruben fully engraved and 2tone gold/chrome :0 :biggrin: gracias again carnal. 

Thanks to Troy for all thee R.O. orders he places, 3 going to Sweden and 1 for Paul Wall we're gonna Fully Engrave and 2tone Gold/Chrome with Kustom KrazyKutting Ball Milled logo on back of silouhette plaque gonna be R.O's first 3triple stacked plaque, gotta make 3 identical ones for Mando as well that say Karzicon on the back :0 gotta make that look KrazyTight for the boss :biggrin: 

Austin gracias tambien carnal for all ur orders homie, can't wait to chill with u guys in Odessa. Remember homie i'm ready to come back home with a Big Ass Uhaul if i have to for all that chrome undercarriage work. :cheesy: 

Gotta a grip of orders to still kut so please KEEP me busier!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

nice work guys


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2009, 09:10 PM~15487818
> *Man Sal don't tease me like that homeboy  :0  :biggrin: That would be hella dope if u rolled with me and TonyO to Odessa homie!!! Jaime Castaneda is also going with me and he'll be engraving some bad ass SILVER pieces in the KrazyKutting booth and i'm introducing him to some heavy hitters from New Mexico and Tejas. So hell yeah bro we'll pick u up and attach ur trailer with MOS to the back of the Suburban  :0  :biggrin:  Dam homie i guarantee you u'll have a good time with us .
> *




Going to try......see what I can do to help a BROTHER out! 
Got some crazy ideas for you guys to try.......will hit you up tonite!

Peace


----------



## 69droptop

is the 60.00 dealstill going on.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Oct 30 2009, 08:12 AM~15510899
> *is the 60.00 dealstill going on.......
> *


:yes:


----------



## daddy o

I cant wait to do bussiness with you Johnny ,nice ideas you come up with. TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

hit me up johnny need to find out bout the parts...plus i picked up a new project and need parts for that one too... peace


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 28 2009, 02:58 AM~15489844
> *Gotta thank the homie Ruben from Most Hated Car Club Southern Colorado for his order, will kut the bike plaques and pendants by the time i get back from TX this weekend.  There gonna look sick Ruben fully engraved and 2tone gold/chrome  :0  :biggrin: gracias again carnal.
> 
> Thanks to Troy for all thee R.O. orders he places, 3 going to Sweden and 1 for Paul Wall we're gonna Fully Engrave and 2tone Gold/Chrome with Kustom KrazyKutting Ball Milled logo on back of silouhette plaque gonna be R.O's first 3triple stacked plaque, gotta make 3 identical ones for Mando as well that say Karzicon on the back  :0  gotta make that look KrazyTight for the boss  :biggrin:
> 
> Austin gracias tambien carnal for all ur orders homie, can't wait to chill with u guys in Odessa. Remember homie i'm ready to come back home with a Big Ass Uhaul if i have to for all that chrome undercarriage work.  :cheesy:
> 
> Gotta a grip of orders to still kut so please KEEP me busier!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait for the new plaques and to sport my pendant :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987

A big Thank You Johnny. Plaques look badass man. And the chrome shit looks awesome can't nonody beat that quality. TTT for krazykuttin post up sum pics soon. Again from OurStyle C.C. In little old Pecos Tejas THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 3 2009, 10:24 AM~15548460
> *A big Thank You Johnny. Plaques look badass man. And the chrome shit looks awesome can't nonody beat that quality. TTT for krazykuttin post up sum pics soon.  Again from OurStyle C.C. In little old Pecos Tejas THANK YOU !!!!!
> *


Hell yeah Austin, Gracias carnal to u and ur members homie. Was hella kool delivering the plaques to u in person homie, what other manufacturer hand delivers their plaques from the West Coast to West Texas????? I'm glad i'm the only one that leaves their little world and takes pride in seeing his customers eye to eye and thanking them. Gracias again brother and cant' wait for all them other projects we talked bout, see you in Odessa Nov 22. :biggrin: 





Just got in my Captains Chair from ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL trip to what feels more and more like hood WEST TEXAS!!!!!!!!! Gotta thank the homie Domingo from Destino CC in Lubbock for the connect on Chrome Plating his companys Big Ass sign they did for a local college out there that thing is gonna look chingon on the monument they built for it in front of the college i drove by it and its gonna blind people in Levellands :biggrin: couldn't of done it without our Big Player Partner Speedy (always always comes tru like a playmaker). My homie Sam Salazar in Lubbock TX thanks for all the work and moves u make for KrazyKutting ur a real asset to KrazyKutting and i can't thank u enuff, ur skills are phenomenal :biggrin: 
Nick Sr for inviting me to his Radio Show to promote KrazyKutting being in Odessa,TX for the Tejano Super Show (we'll have a Krazy vendor booth) Robert Olivos,David Leal, Joe and Alma for the great lunch at Margaritas restaurant (great Tex-Mex food) n of course Robert for the orders he placed and Alma, Gracias. N last but not least my homeboy Junior for Always rolln out the red carpet for his boy and loadn us up on work, thanks to all my West Texas gente for their love and support cant wait for Nov 22 weekend. :biggrin: 
Alrighty back to ROLLN UP THE SLEEVES AND STRAPPN THE BOOTS ON FIRME!!! 
Beautifull KrazyKutting plaques being shipped out to their respective owners :biggrin: Have to do group shots instead of postn one up everyday during the week,lol. 
















































































Thanks again homies for the orders, and THANKS to all the orders i got paypaled this weekend for new orders!!!! Gonna kut out a GRIP of orders this week. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Smoke signal sent uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 4 2009, 09:50 AM~15559310
> *Hell yeah Austin, Gracias carnal to u and ur members homie. Was hella kool delivering the plaques to u in person homie, what other manufacturer hand delivers their plaques from the West Coast to West Texas????? I'm glad i'm the only one that leaves their little world and takes pride in seeing his customers eye to eye and thanking them. Gracias again brother and cant' wait for all them other projects we talked bout, see you in Odessa Nov 22.  :biggrin:
> Just got in my Captains Chair from ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL trip to what feels more and more like hood WEST TEXAS!!!!!!!!! Gotta thank the homie Domingo from Destino CC in Lubbock for the connect on Chrome Plating his companys Big Ass sign they did for a local college out there that thing is gonna look chingon on the monument they built for it in front of the college i drove by it and its gonna blind people in Levellands  :biggrin: couldn't of done it without our Big Player Partner Speedy (always always comes tru like a playmaker). My homie Sam Salazar in Lubbock TX thanks for all the work and moves u make for KrazyKutting ur a real asset to KrazyKutting and i can't thank u enuff, ur skills are phenomenal  :biggrin:
> Nick Sr for inviting me to his Radio Show to promote KrazyKutting being in Odessa,TX for the Tejano Super Show (we'll have a Krazy vendor booth) Robert Olivos,David Leal, Joe and Alma for the great lunch at Margaritas restaurant (great Tex-Mex food) n of course Robert for the orders he placed and Alma, Gracias. N last but not least my homeboy Junior for Always rolln out the red carpet for his boy and loadn us up on work, thanks to all my West Texas gente for their love and support cant wait for Nov 22 weekend.  :biggrin:
> Alrighty back to ROLLN UP THE SLEEVES AND STRAPPN THE BOOTS ON FIRME!!!
> Beautifull KrazyKutting plaques being shipped out to their respective owners  :biggrin: Have to do group shots instead of postn one up everyday during the week,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again homies for the orders, and THANKS to all the orders i got paypaled this weekend for new orders!!!! Gonna kut out a GRIP of orders this week.  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Found out when i was in Texas this weekend that Mario Mercado's Caddy 82' took Best Traditional in Vegas this year , big props to Mario and all who contributed to that beautifull caddy. Karzicon had the pleasure of making him a few bad ass parts on the firme ranfla. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Billet Mirror with kustom mirror and Elite Hand Engraved.....already have 2sold :biggrin: 

















Custom molded Metal sleeves/cup for Coils









Aztec dragon kut/engraved/plated/pressed out of aluminum  









My favorite were these Caddy inserts out of aluminum as dash inserts. :biggrin: 









Big thanks Elite Car Club n especially Mario M. and Manuel C. from Merced for reppn Karzicon nicely with kustom parts :biggrin: gotta get the pics from Mando of Strictly Business lookn sweeet with them parts. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Nothing like having a bunch of PLAYMAKERS as Teammates that are talented and HARD WORKING!!!!individuals that make Karzicon n KrazyKutting what they are along with our Amazing kustomers :biggrin: 




This is one of the many projects i delivered Personally while i was in Texas. They should be unveiling it this week at the college, looked beautifull....our partner Speedy sure does come tru week in and week out. :biggrin: 









Spent a nice afternoon with my homies from Taste Of Latin C.C. earlier with Robert Olivos and David Leal and the fellas at Central Collision in Odessa TX, had a nice lunch with Nick Sr,Robert,David,Joe and Alma after being on the local radio show with Nick Sr (lots of fun plugging KrazyKutting's booth for Tejano Super Show) then chopped it up with Nick Jr we're we walked his cleeeeaaann Lincoln that Karzicon had the pleasure of doing some bad ass work for from Kustom Karzicon grill, to engraving mirrors,castlegrill,door handles and few other items. Not to mention the future parts that we're workn on for Nick Jr's "latino heat" 

Ranfla took Best of Show in El Paso two weeks ago and also grabbed Best ENGRAVING :0 :biggrin: big shout out and props to Jaime C. :biggrin: 
















So proud of this grill i had to get my mug with it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Earlier in the day chilln with David and Robert in the shop while they were busy puttn on some sick accesories on "Puro Sabor" 63' that took Best Of Show at Tejano Super Show last year and is lookn to repeat this year with a little help from Karzicon again. :0 :biggrin: 








Big gigantic THANK YOU to my homies in Tejas that always show a player love and always send him home with tons of work and a smile. :biggrin: 
Alrighty been busy in the KrazyKutting lab Caddn,Drawin,responding to pm's,emails,texts,phonecalls :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you guys. :biggrin: 

Few items I kut out today, gracias to Stephen in Bay Area for his order lookn forward to doing the other project for u bike soon homie. 

Ruben and his member fro Most Hated CC in So. Colorado :biggrin: 

Vincent in Houston for his constant orders.

Freddy Legions in Brawley for his rimz order.  

Gonna be a Krazy BUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSY Fri,SAT n SUNDAY round here :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

DAYUM!!!!! 
Johhny you guys are besting out some sweet work. 
WOW!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

PM Sent


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: X2


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup: Damn the Familia plaques and pins look good


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alrighty, another Week Another great performance by Krazykutting and Karzicon. :biggrin: Thanks again to all our Great Customers who we geniunely cherish so much, to the point that we actually enjoy talkn to u guys and REMEMBER and acknowdelge u guys by your actual name not ur screen name,lol. So Thanks again guys you guys are keepn the heat going out in the desert. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
All plaques say essshhhheeeezzz for the camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Rocky Castro, gracias for the order homie here part of it the rest should be making its way with me to Odessa next week. 

















Gotta thank Oso out in High Desert for his order and being patient as well. :biggrin: 









Anthony in NM gracias carnal for the trust and support condsidering u Almost went somewhere else to get ur plaques made :0 hahaha u made the right choice brother Trustn Krazykutting to handle ur beautifull placas. :biggrin: 









Hector gracias for the repeat order brother, lookn forward to bangin out a bunch more plaques for u guys.









My homie Marshawn , thanks to u and ur members for the plaque and pendant order G. Ya'll gonna be lookn real fly out in LV.  

















Tim in NM gracias as well and look forward to doing alot of biz homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Norm in TX gracias for the nice plaque order and ur pendant is coming along bro, just waitn to get the backpiece back from Engraving and it'll look sick. 









Austin,Renee and Mike thanks homies for the support and love ya'll been giving KrazyKutting. Its my pleasure taking good care of you guys and look forward to chilln at Tejano Super Show. :biggrin: 

















Drea thank you and ur memebers for their big order of plaques and pendants, look forward to doing that Jumbo plaque we talked about. :biggrin: 

















Sam "showbound" thanks homie for the constant work and help , ur a great ally to have and look forward to future biz with u homie. 









Vincent in Houston gracias for the order ur 6in pendant will be ready on Frid. :biggrin: 









Robert Rios, what can i say ur straight turnin into my number one constant client ordering plaques,engraving,plating every single week!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias carnal i always enjoy chilln at your shop and checkn out the bad ass work ur puttn out as well. :biggrin: 









Wow looks like Krazykutting really has some great clients in Texas!!!!! thanks fellas its my pleasure to travel to you guys and meet u guys in person and thankyou face to face for ur strong support since day ONE!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alrigth last But FOR SURE not least my Hawaiin brothers plaque orders!!!!!!! 
Really Really have to give a special shout out to Charlie from Supremacy for makn sure that all the homies in Hawaii lookn for Great Quality Plaques at a Krazy affordable deal come to KRAZYKUTTING!!! Mahalo Charlie and ur pendants are in the mix as we speak brother. 
Joey n Jimmy thanks for building a relationship with us and we look forward to doing alot ALOT of work for u guys, congrats to Joey as well for his Ragtrey on last months LRM cover, hopefully our fabricated plaque does it justice. :biggrin: 
























next up Gilbert, thanks a million for ur order and business as well brother. Have to say Hawaii's transactions are some of the smoothest and funnest i've ever done, u guys send all the money up front and just chill back and let us do our magic.....gotta love clients like that. Hope to be doing repeat biz with u guys as well Gilbert, please tell ur memebers we said THANK YOU or Mahalo!!!
































Here's a few items i kut out today, was going to kut more but got a small case of the flu so had to take it easy this weekend. Again MAHALO to my Hawaiin brothers, in particular Bernz for his 6plaque order fully engraved and plated :0 thankyou for lettn us be the company that fabricated ur BADGE OF HONOR on ur rides. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOVIN IT!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro

damn kk these came out real nice big props to  KRAZYKUTTING &JUSTDEEZ</span>


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15602715
> *damn kk these came out real nice big props to   KRAZYKUTTING &justdeez</span>
> http://i36.tinypic.com/2irvp6g.jpg]
> [/b][/quote]
> ;)*


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15602715
> *damn kk these came out real nice big props to   KRAZYKUTTING &JUSTDEEZ</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant forget Jaime Castaneda thee baddest Engraver, n Aldo our polisher in Mex for preppn it for Jaime, n of course Speedy for ensuring the cleeeenest plating out their. Everyone makes these plaques happen to props to the whole world that make up KrazyKutting!!!!!! Gottal love good teammates.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15602418
> *Norm in TX gracias for the nice plaque order and ur pendant is coming along bro, just waitn to get the backpiece back from Engraving and it'll look sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin,Renee and Mike thanks homies for the support and love ya'll been giving KrazyKutting. Its my pleasure taking good care of you guys and look forward  to chilln at Tejano Super Show.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drea thank you and ur memebers for their big order of plaques and pendants, look forward to doing that Jumbo plaque we talked about.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam "showbound" thanks homie for the constant work and help , ur a great ally to have and look forward to future biz with u homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent in Houston gracias for the order ur 6in pendant will be ready on Frid.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Rios, what can i say ur straight turnin into my number one constant client ordering plaques,engraving,plating every single week!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias carnal i always enjoy chilln at your shop and checkn out the bad ass work ur puttn out as well.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow looks like Krazykutting really has some great clients in Texas!!!!! thanks fellas its my pleasure to travel to you guys and meet u guys in person and thankyou face to face for ur strong support since day ONE!!!
> *


Hell Johnny Looks BAD ASS Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

dont forget about my parts johnny! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks guys for the strong support and constant orders , feels really good knowing that we have customers that call and call untill they get through to discuss their bad ass project with ENTHUSIASM and eagerness. We do our best to service everyone so THANKS GUYS for being patient and Believing in us. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: One thing i ALWAYS go to sleep with is KNOWING that when u guys receive ur product i get a Awesome Text,Pm,email,phonecall or Post on Layitlow and that is always a cherished moment. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Few items we WATERJETTED (with OUR machine WE OWN :biggrin: ) 

























































WE LOVE REPEAT CUSTOMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY WE DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Especially the ones that don't even tell you they sent the money and u wake up and its in your account :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wow been incredibly busy in preparation for the KrazyKutting Booth at the Tejano Super Show. Thanks again guys for all the orders placed this week and lookn forward to the orders that are waitn in Texas :0 :biggrin: Met up with our Engraver Jaime C. this past Sunday and took some pics of some parts he's doing and has a Huge Batch ready for me this Thursday evening!!!! Love traveling to Los Angeles to do biz and just landed another Huge Account in Los Angeles that i'm lookn forward to doing alot Alot of business with, as well as gettn our booth ready to Hit as many shows in Los Angeles as possible next year as well as NorCal. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin: 









































Randy sorry bout the delay but we're almost done brother.









Bernz ur plaques are lookn sickkkk!! :biggrin: 









gotta thank my buddy Oso again for the constant orders :biggrin: 









3/16"thick Aluminum double stacked and Engraved!!!! What??? dayum Sam u gonna be lookn real frosty with these bad boyzzz, thats how KrazyKutting takes care of its partners. :biggrin: Real CHUNKY

















Will be having a good selection of Aluminum KARZICON parts Hand Engraved at the KrazyKutting booth in Odessa so please stop by. :biggrin: 









All these will be in my hands tomorrow evening as well
Santana pendants
Low Creations
Royal Individuals
Angelitos
Supremacy pdnt, lic plate topper
Low4Life pendant

Thanks homies for the support and love keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 18 2009, 12:10 PM~15703063
> *Wow been incredibly busy in preparation for the KrazyKutting Booth at the Tejano Super Show. Thanks again guys for all the orders placed this week and lookn forward to the orders that are waitn in Texas  :0  :biggrin:  Met up with our Engraver Jaime C. this past Sunday and took some pics of some parts he's doing and has a Huge Batch ready for me this Thursday evening!!!! Love traveling to Los Angeles to do biz and just landed another Huge Account in Los Angeles that i'm lookn forward to doing alot Alot of business with, as well as gettn our booth ready to Hit as many shows in Los Angeles as possible next year as well as NorCal.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy sorry bout the delay but we're almost done brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernz ur plaques are lookn sickkkk!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta thank my buddy Oso again for the constant orders  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/16"thick Aluminum double stacked and Engraved!!!! What??? dayum Sam u gonna be lookn real frosty with these bad boyzzz, thats how KrazyKutting takes care of its partners.  :biggrin: Real CHUNKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be having a good selection of Aluminum KARZICON parts Hand Engraved at the KrazyKutting booth in Odessa so please stop by.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these will be in my hands tomorrow evening as well
> Santana pendants
> Low Creations
> Royal Individuals
> Angelitos
> Supremacy pdnt, lic plate topper
> Low4Life pendant
> 
> Thanks homies for the support and love keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: sup !!


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKIN GOOD JOHNNY,SE MIRAN CHINGON :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15703063
> *Wow been incredibly busy in preparation for the KrazyKutting Booth at the Tejano Super Show. Thanks again guys for all the orders placed this week and lookn forward to the orders that are waitn in Texas  :0  :biggrin:  Met up with our Engraver Jaime C. this past Sunday and took some pics of some parts he's doing and has a Huge Batch ready for me this Thursday evening!!!! Love traveling to Los Angeles to do biz and just landed another Huge Account in Los Angeles that i'm lookn forward to doing alot Alot of business with, as well as gettn our booth ready to Hit as many shows in Los Angeles as possible next year as well as NorCal.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy sorry bout the delay but we're almost done brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernz ur plaques are lookn sickkkk!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta thank my buddy Oso again for the constant orders  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/16"thick Aluminum double stacked and Engraved!!!! What??? dayum Sam u gonna be lookn real frosty with these bad boyzzz, thats how KrazyKutting takes care of its partners.  :biggrin: Real CHUNKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be having a good selection of Aluminum KARZICON parts Hand Engraved at the KrazyKutting booth in Odessa so please stop by.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these will be in my hands tomorrow evening as well
> Santana pendants
> Low Creations
> Royal Individuals
> Angelitos
> Supremacy pdnt, lic plate topper
> Low4Life pendant
> 
> Thanks homies for the support and love keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANK YA!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 18 2009, 12:10 PM~15703063
> *
> Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just curious on the MOST HATED pendants whats the size of them left to right and up and down??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good keep up the good work


----------



## TOPTHIS

Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin: 









































looks good. Post the pics with the plating!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 23 2009, 02:45 PM~15755045
> *Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good. Post the pics with the plating!
> *


these look hella nice in person!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987

BIG THANKS To Johnny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2009, 04:31 AM~15730989
> *looking good keep up the good work
> *


You know us at TNT and KrazyKutting we'll always be pumpin out the greatest


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2009, 03:46 AM~15473574
> *Again i can't say enuff bout the homie SAM SALAZAR's skillz,ambition and personality but i will say Sam ur designs n ideas are sickkk!!!! Bro to me makn time to rap with u is hella fun. Both Tony and I are proud and honored to consider u our teammate and friend. Keep up the sick work Sam ur skillz and hard work will pay off big time player, TRUST ME. Thanks again for everything u do for us G.
> 
> Lone Star Brand bike parts brought to you by TNT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies hookn up Homies!!!!!!!!!!!
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY SAM "show-bound" designed All of KRAZYKUTTINGS LOGO FROM BUSINESS CARDS,BANNERS,STICKERS AND ALL OF MY SHIRTS!!!!! UR MEDIA PACKAGE IS TOO GOOD OF AN OFFER HOPEFULLY I CAN GET U MORE WORK BUDDY.
> *


Those came out very bad ass and the first time they were shown on a bike they took a 3rd place Best in Show so you know we don't put out anything less than ultra high quality.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:31 PM~15782931
> *Those came out very bad ass and the first time they were shown on a bike they took a 3rd place Best in Show so you know we don't put out anything less than ultra high quality.
> *


1st place in his class....if you didnt show up...lol :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 06:39 AM~15783611
> *1st place in his class....if you didnt show up...lol :biggrin:
> *


yeah he would have won the whole thing


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 10:46 PM~15783683
> *yeah he would have won the whole thing
> *


it cool you brought them, lets everyone know whats up, and how to step it up! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 06:47 AM~15783702
> *it cool you brought them, lets everyone know whats up, and how to step it up! :cheesy:
> *


Plus it gives peeps a taste of the AZ style and what we bring to the table. Showin that AZ's best 16" Semi can win best in show is pretty good and hey I am all for helping other peeps build their rides up even if its just advice or ideas I'm down with that. I take an idea for a bike and run through all the categories in my head


----------



## TonyO




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:h5:


----------



## daddy o

where is Johnny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Dec 2 2009, 09:22 AM~15841519
> *where is Johnny
> *


He's too busy working to get on the drama with layitlow which only accounts for 10% of his sales. What chu need bro? Call him if you need to talk about an order or placing an order.


----------



## daddy o

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2009, 06:47 AM~15843001
> *He's too busy working to get on the drama with layitlow which only accounts for 10% of his sales.  What chu need bro?  Call him if you need to talk about an order or placing an order.
> *


Thanks ,just looking for our order ,I'll give him another try .


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Dec 2 2009, 08:25 PM~15852816
> *Thanks ,just looking for our order ,I'll give him another try .
> *


WHAT UP STEVEN, SORRY BRO I SAW U CALLED I WAS WITH DANIEL "CHILDSPLAY69" FOR BOUT 3HOURS GOING OVER HIS BUILD. HE DROVE DOWN FROM PHOENIX AND KICKED AT THE SHOPS AND WE GOT SOME KRAZY TNT PARTS LINED UP FOR HIM. I'M BOUT TO POST UP PICS OF UR PLAQUES DONE AND UR LAPEL PINS ARE ALMOST DONE BROTHER. THANKS


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alrighty homies, thanks for being patient fellas we've had alot of work to design and cad and i've kut alot of parts out and will be kuttn alot more this week. Here are some orders we shipped out Monday and Yesterday, thanks again fellas and please continue to support and shoot us work. Anyone needn to get a hold of me , please TEXT me as well i'm contstantly on the phone sometime with 2people at the same time and if u text i ALWAYS respond back quickly. Thanks a million. :biggrin: 928 750 2324


















David in Oklahoma thanks brother









Kathy in Texas hope ur husband like his gift :biggrin: 









Oso gracias carnal

















Jose thanks fort the repeat order ur pendants are almost done, LOVE TEXAS!!!









Ron thank you brother, ur other plaque is kut out as well and we'll fab it for u the way u want carnal.









Steven in Hayward CA gracias carnal we're almost done wit ur lapel pins.









Bernz in Hawaii, Maholo brother and thanks to ur Entire State for their love and support. 









Ruben and ur club thanks again for the order fellas, cant wait to do them rimz for u Ruben.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some bad ass Karzicon parts these are produced by Mando who owns Karzicon i am just an authorized distributor of Karzicon parts. These Billet parts are fuckn sick and the more people see them in person the more they fall in love with them. We're gonna hit shows in NorCal and SoCal as well as AZ and TX hard next year to get these Karzicon parts in your guys hands. Thanks for the support fellas.  

Bushing covers for the 63' impalas upper and lower aarms hand engraved pm me for pricing.









Bad ass Karzicon hand engraved dumps and bullets, look hella sick!!!

















some new wheel chips we had hand engraved these look hella kool in person, pm me or Mandoemex for pricing.









Charlie and Carlos in Virginia ur klean Karzicon Aarms are on there way fellas they look so frikn nice !!!!!









Karzicon TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT bad ass bike parts we're currently bustn out a GRIP of kustom full bike builds and are reloading our depleted bike inventory, so look our for out bad ass TNT line of parts hittn shows next year and of courst we'll post up on layitlow as well. :biggrin: 










bike parts TNT did for Innovative Customs and the homie Sammy Sam.








frikn FLAWLESS CRAFTSMANSHIP FROM THE DESIGN (KUDOS SAM) TO THE WELDING AND PLATING!!!!!!!!!!!11

















TNT AND IC TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KrazyKutting

PENDANTS!!!! PENDANTS!!!! PLEASE HIT ME UP FOR THESE BAD ASS PENDANTS THAT WE MAKE FROM 3INCHES TO 5.5INCHES WIDE FOR 40.00 CHROME PLATED AND 65.00 ENGRAVED AND CHROME AND 85.00 ENGRAVED AND 2TONE GOLD/CHROME!!!!! AND BY THE WAY WE ONLY MAKE CHUNKY 10GAUGE THICK PENDANT NO PRINCESS PENDANTS MADE HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










VIC CALL ME BROTHER OR TEXT ME 928 750 2324 HAVE SOME Q'S FOR U  


















LICENSE PLATE TOPPERS








PENDANTS FOR MY BUDDY CHARLIE!!!!! :biggrin: 









JOHN LARA GRACIAS HOMIE

















DANNY SOSA HERE'S UR BUDDY'S PENDANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









DONNY GRACIAS HOMIE URS GOT SHIPPED ON TUESDAY AS WELL!!!

















HERE U GO RANDY!!!!









VINCENT IN HOUSTON AND DREA IN AUSTIN TEXAS THANKS FOR THE REPEAT ORDER, LOVE LOVE TEXAS :biggrin: 








COME GET UR BAD ASS KRAZYKUTTING PENDANTS ALL DAY HERE!!!! 928 750 2324 THANKS HOMIES


----------



## KrazyKutting

STILL HAVE A TON OF PARTS TO CAD AND KUT AND I STILL HAVNT GOT TO MY 25ORDERS FROM TEJANO SUPER SHOW, WILL KNOCK THEM OUT THIS WEEK!!!!!
















ALL THESE PARTS ARE SITTN AT OUR PARTNERS SPEEDYS SHOP AND ACTUALLY HE PLATED MOST OF THEM AND I'LL BE GETTN THIS FRIDAY, SO YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN I'M QUITE ON NOT ON HERE POSTN PICS ITS CAUSE I'M RIDICULOUSLY BUSY BANGN OUT UR ORDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIES I PROMIS I WONT EVER MAKE U GUYS WAIT THIS LONG TO SEE UR PICS I'LL GET BETTER AT MAKN TIME TO POST UP UR BAD ASS PARTS. THANK YOU. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

lookin good big playa


----------



## daddy o

Thanks Johnny the plaques look real good and our members cant wait to see the pins ,keep up the good work bro :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 9 2009, 10:38 AM~15311868
> *WOW!!!!!!!!! All year long we've been WORKN our ass's off day in and dayout to try and keep pace with the KRAZY amount of orders that this shop gets........N from all of us that are involved in Karzicon and Krazykutting we THANK YOU guys sincerely for your support and trust, the love we're gettn is evident in the DIFFERENT homies and customers who leave their message on our topic thankin or inquiring bout placing orders. WE THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALWAYS KEEPIN OUR TOPIC AT THE TOP AND KEEPN THESE COMPANIES AT THE TOP AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 2009 IS FAR FROM OVER AND WE'VE DONE WORK TO FILL 3YEARS CALENDARS!!!
> WE'RE GOING TO KEEP THIS PACE TRU WINTER SO TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE WAITING FOR UR BAD ASS KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES THANKYOU GUYS AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM VEGAS WE'LL BE ROCKN AND BANGN OUT PLAQUES. THANKS TO THE 10 CLUBS THAT NOW HAVE DEPOSITS FOR NEW PLAQUES, I'M LOVING THIS KRAZY FRENZY THAT YOU GUYS ARE KREATING!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mando was laughing this morning as we were moving the furniture out of my living room to place all our beautifull plaques throughout the floor.
> 
> Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet time again  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure u guys come by the KrazyKutting booth and check out the bad ass TNT engraved n plated bike pedals we'll be selln . thanks fellas and hope to see alot of u guys out in Vegas.  TNT will be reppn HARD out in Vegas.
> *


lovin my sproket johnny


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you


Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


----------



## jr602

i got them twisted minds cc. plaques that you made for us today.they look sick as hell johnny thanks alot bro.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Been Krazy busy round here thanks to you guys :biggrin: i've almost finished Cadding up the orders i took at the Tejano Super Show so i'll be gettn on that when i return from Dallas on Tuesday. Thanks again homies for the support please continue to spread the good word and anyone needing to get a hold of me this weekend can call or text me at 928 750 2324 i'll be on the road Today and gonna meet up wit bout 6homies on the way up to Dallas to do biz :biggrin: LOVE TEXAS......but i'm rooting for my Chargers to Light Up the Cowboys and hoping Merriman turns the "lights out" in Dallas :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Mike thanks homie for the trust in ur plaques brother considering u just know bout KrazyKutting through Layitlow....We Always come tru for everyone.

















Boogie and Jerry in Norcal same to u guys homies thanks and by the way i'll be in NorCal on weekend of DEC 19th at the New Style CC banquet so let me know if u fellas want some chrome work done :biggrin: 
Jerry thanks for also trustin me considering u saw me on Layitlow :biggrin: 

















Matt in New Zealand ur plaque is gonna look Klean all engraved and a BIG thank you to You for trustn me all the way round the world :0 :biggrin: hope to be doing all ur members work brother. Ur pendant will be done when i get back from Dallas TX tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Engraved Engraved Engraved plaques!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love these badboys and the way the Pop :0 :biggrin: thanks again to all my homies for trustn KrazyKutting to handle ur Top Notch engraved triple plated plaques :biggrin: 










Wuz up Bernz!!! Mahalo again brother for the order and can't wait to do additional pieces for u guys.

















These are gonna b some sik plaques that are part of a 5piece plaque chrome and powder coated that i'm delivering in person along with a Jumbo Plaque that i'll post up later to Dallas TX and gonna tailgate with these homies at Cowboys Stadium and watch my Bolts tear it up :biggrin: 









Some Brass Casted plaques that the homie Mouse from Eagle Pass sent me to Triple Plate for him, they look eh shinnnny!!!! :biggrin: 









Juan in Colorado ya esta tu firme placa carnal. but i'm not shippn it till u order 10more plaques :0 :biggrin: call me brother i'm ready to do the other stuff we talked bout. 









My homeboy David in Diego gracias again for the repeat biz homie, ur pendant n bike plaque i'll bust out when i return from Dallas. 









Victor gracias again carnal for ur order its packed and i'm takin it with me to Dallas so call me when u guys get into town. One of the Rollerz Only Dallas memebers is gettn married on SAT NITE so u guys are welcome to come to the party at a nite club i'll give u details later. 









Wuz up big o.g. triple o.g Santos!!!!! ur firme placa is done homie. i'll ship it out from Midland TX manana. 









My homie homie Rocky Castro for fin homie its done, i'll get ur pendants tomorrow but i'll cant ship them out till i return on Tuesday. :biggrin: 









Alright homies we have soooooooooo much work to do from plaques to bike parts that i'll be kuttn away like krazy when i return so anyone needin to get a hold of me while i'm in Dallas call/text me 928 750 2324 Johnny Aguirre :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15938799
> *Engraved Engraved Engraved plaques!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love these badboys and the way the Pop  :0  :biggrin:  thanks again to all my homies for trustn KrazyKutting to handle ur Top Notch engraved triple plated plaques  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz up Bernz!!! Mahalo again brother for the order and can't wait to do additional pieces for u guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gonna b some sik plaques that are part of a 5piece plaque chrome and powder coated that i'm delivering in person along with a Jumbo Plaque that i'll post up later to Dallas TX and gonna tailgate with these homies at Cowboys Stadium and watch my Bolts tear it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Brass Casted plaques that the homie Mouse from Eagle Pass sent me to Triple Plate for him, they look eh shinnnny!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan in Colorado ya esta tu firme placa carnal. but i'm not shippn it till u order 10more plaques  :0  :biggrin: call me brother i'm ready to do the other stuff we talked bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homeboy David in Diego gracias again for the repeat biz homie, ur pendant n bike plaque i'll bust out when i return from Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor gracias again carnal for ur order its packed and i'm takin it with me to Dallas so call me when u guys get into town. One of the Rollerz Only Dallas memebers is gettn married on SAT NITE so u guys are welcome to come to the party at a nite club i'll give u details later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz up big o.g. triple o.g Santos!!!!! ur firme placa is done homie. i'll ship it out from Midland TX manana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie homie Rocky Castro for fin homie its done, i'll get ur pendants tomorrow but i'll cant ship them out till i return on Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright homies we have soooooooooo much work to do from plaques to bike parts that i'll be kuttn away like krazy when i return so anyone needin to get a hold of me while i'm in Dallas call/text me 928 750 2324 Johnny Aguirre  :biggrin:
> *


looking good homie   tienes un chingo de trabajar carnal :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX. :biggrin: Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything. 

10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet. 









































Jumbo Plaques is super Light its 3/16"Aluminum and front piece is diamond plate aluminum 3/16as well. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 10 2009, 09:39 PM~15943550
> *Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything.
> 
> 10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo Plaques is super Light its 3/16"Aluminum and front piece is diamond plate aluminum 3/16as well.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!
[/quote]


WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE IN THE 70's
There will be awards and best of show trophies!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15943550
> *Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything.
> 
> 10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo Plaques is super Light its 3/16"Aluminum and front piece is diamond plate aluminum 3/16as well.  :biggrin:
> *


:worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15943550
> *Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything.
> 
> 10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo Plaques is super Light its 3/16"Aluminum and front piece is diamond plate aluminum 3/16as well.  :biggrin:
> *


That is cool.


----------



## LOS SOLITOS

im gettin my plaques all drawn up fo ya dogg i really wanna do alot of bizz wit yall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

Whats up :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wassup Johnny been trying to call you bro... I need that bank account info so I can pay you for those orders so you can get started... Plus I'm kicking around some ideals about a show in Jan wanted to see what you think... Hit me up


----------



## TonyO




----------



## KrazyKutting

Whats up homies man ya'll r making us work hard and we love it!!!!!!!!!! I'm takin off right now to Modesto and Tracy to meet up with some NewStyle CC homies to deliver some bad ass Karzicon parts that they ordered from Mando n pickn up some undercarriage parts to fabricate and chrome. spent the entire week Cadding Cadding and hella of alot more Cadding, so wen i return from NorCal i'll be kutting my ass off even on XMAS eve and day :biggrin: thanks to u guys and trust me i love it :biggrin: thanks for the orders fellas, keep them coming. 

More beautifull KrazyKutting plaques best prices n quality in the World so come and get them :biggrin: 









Jimmy in Rhode Island thanks for being patient homie beautifull handcrafted engraved 2tone Chrome and Kandy Powder Coated apple red plaque.









Mike what up G, man i wish i could deliver these in person at the AFC championship game when my Chargers go play ur Colts for the AFC title :0 :biggrin: 









Big Norman from TX have fun in Vegas carnal i'll be shippn this out to you









Jose from TX aqui estan carnal i'll be shippn these along wit ur plaques as well









Big Rocky Castro in TX also will be shippn these out there hella clean









Ruben in CO thanks again carnal for the biz look forward to doing alot more









Boogie and Jerry what up homeboys, i'll be shippn these tomorrow from Salinas CA gracias homies look forward to doing the other 20plaques for u guys. :biggrin: 









thanks again fellas and we appreciate u guys ordering and being patient with the holiday and all. Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

hey u still making the plaques for 60 buks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 28 2009, 10:29 PM~16115793
> *hey u still making the plaques for 60 buks
> *


bike plaques with you submited design


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 29 2009, 11:40 AM~16121996
> *bike plaques with you submited design
> *


orale im working on my design for my bike


----------



## daddy o

:nosad: PLAQUES YET?


----------



## TonyO

Happy New Year


----------



## vicmarcos

happy new year krazy kutting


----------



## KrazyKutting

Happy New Years and Thanks to all our homies for Trustin and Supportin us in 09 and we're ready to kick off 2010 big and strong. Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing hollidays break and is ready to kick off the show season in 2K10 :biggrin: 
Here's how we spent our New Years weekend kutting and kutting :biggrin: krazy right :biggrin: Still have alot of pendants and plaques to kut out, will be kutting out stuff all week long thanks for the orders that came in tru the Xmas and New Years :biggrin: must of been alot of Xmas bonus's out there, lookn forward to 2010 being krazier than ever. 


































































































Thanks again fellas :biggrin: starting off 2010 strong and busy :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks again fellas we're workn hard and fast to get to everyone's order :biggrin: sincerely appreciate the love u guys show us and we know everyone is Anxious to get there order as are we to hear ur guys reactions when ur Amazed at the Outstanding Quality and Craftsmanship of KrazyKutting's product :biggrin: we'll keep banging out the work for u guys.

Our pendants our made out of 10gauge thick (.134") steel and are triple plated for outstanding quality,look and feel. Notice the cleanliness of the kut inside and out the perimeter of the pendants :biggrin: and we get receive lots of compliments on the weight of our pendants as well no flimsy thin baby pendants here :biggrin: 


















































































Bike plaques to be engraved and CNC milled to give cast look :0 :biggrin: 

































Krazykutting kustom car club tow hitches these are gonna look sickkk!!!!!

















thanks again fellas for taking the time to enjoy lookn at our high quality products, lookn forward to doing ur club plaques soon :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

The tow hitches are very bad ass and high quality better than you'd find in stores :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX. :biggrin: Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything.
> 
> 10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COWBOYS ALL THE WAY :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX. :biggrin: Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything.
> 
> 10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COWBOYS ALL THE WAY :thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats kool Estrella i know Vic and you were happy to see ur Cowboys beat the Eagles they looked good now u guys have to smash the vikes, My team is the Chargers and man watchn them play at Cowboy Stadium n Winning,lol was super dope :biggrin: highly recomend that any Cowboy fan plan a trip to watch them in person its an amazing stadium and it was krazy tailgaiting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way u can get the party pass (25.00bucks) n walk n drink inside stadium n they have sum bad ass party lounges with DJ's n all, hella tight.
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here we go gettn hella BUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYY round these parts of the world :biggrin: thanks fellas we really appreciate your trust n support its inspiring to hear the positive phone calls n pm's,emails and text when u guys receive ur beautifull KrazyKutting Plaques :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Kut these bad boys out yesterday and have a grip more to kut out this week , keep them orders coming homies. THANK YOU!!!!!

















































gotta luv Repeat bizness :biggrin: n word of mouth orders :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Thanks again and again fellas just kut these last week and had them delivered on Friday nite :0 :biggrin: shipped out this morning UPS. Lovin the work all day and all nite, call me anytime homies 928 750 2324 Johnny Aguirre.









Tony in Oklahoma here u go playboy, thanks for the order and spread the word out there homie.









Charlie in VA one of ur plaques is done the other is in the process









Patti Dukes cant thank u enuff for reppn us as well on the East Coast and support KrazyKutting :biggrin: 









Man i dont think i even have to thank the entire state of Tejas anymore,lol whew u guys are awesome man seems like Krazykutting is on every block in TEXAS and we wanna keep growing and growin in every state same way :biggrin: 
Thanks Sam ur the man G always coming tru for ur boy and always love ur designs homie, great teamwork. :biggrin: 

















Javier and Raul gracias carnal for the orders and look forward to doing alot of biz with u guys. :biggrin: 
















Back to work, man it take along time uploadin and takn pics and postn em,lol. Gotta a lot of kutting and Cadding to do :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE PLACAS HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wut do you charge for bike parts homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 12 2010, 03:26 AM~16258197
> *wut do you charge for bike parts homie
> *


Hit me up. KrazyKutting is TNT and TNT is Krazykutting we are partnered businesses.


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

More Penadants kut out yesterday and more to come All week long, thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2010, 07:11 PM~16258749
> *Hit me up.  KrazyKutting is TNT and TNT is Krazykutting  we are partnered businesses.
> *


kool homie do you have a address i can send the drawing too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 13 2010, 12:00 AM~16267598
> *kool homie do you have a address i can send the drawing too
> *


[email protected]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2010, 09:09 PM~16271709
> *[email protected]
> *


i dont have a scanner to email mail them


----------



## RUBIO1987

Wat Going On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks guys was another busy ass week and have a bunch more stuff i cut today and tomorrow to post up for our great KrazyKutting customers!!!! Thanks fellas for believing in us and helpn us grow :biggrin: 

Gotta love the cleanliness of the cutting and the way the chrome shiness!!! Flossy :biggrin: n WE REALLY APRECIATE THE WAY U GUYS ARE LOVIN UR "SHOWTIME" PENDANTS, gettn great feedback on the quality and CHUNKINESS of them :biggrin: remember guys we wont kut a pendant for u and make it look like a mouse bit the edges,lol only finest quality kutting and Chrome for OUR customers. :biggrin: 










Thank you Bernz for ur 2nd large order brother and ur pendants and 2 other plaques will b done shortly, Maholo. :biggrin: 








TRUE CRAFTSMANSHIP ALL THE WAY AROUND

















Another repeat orde and thanks to Ikandy from Just Klownin for his order this weekend as well. 









Boogie n Jerry n entire squad from Solanos Finest thanks again fellas n Boogie thanks for the plugs with the other 2 clubs i'm makn pendants for  :biggrin: keep spreadn the word in NorCal for us homie we'll get up there in person to more shows this year. 









ur other sik pendant will be in ready Friday lookn clean as hell!!!!!!!!!1









Santos thanks for the constant orders playa









Angel in West TX gracias carnal one of the many orders i got in Odessa Super Show still have 10 other projects workn on will post up tomorrow and this week :0 :biggrin: 
when we say we got alot of work at a show we dont fake it 









Tomas in Florida thanks again homie for trustn us on a cold call, spread the word out in FLA homie ur plaque is still not done Karzicon is gonna put a nice touch on it :0 :biggrin: 









Adan in Merced what up homeboy thanks also for the trust homie and i'm lookn forward to the bike parts we're gonna do for u carnal. Keep telln homies in NorCal bout us :biggrin: 









Hector thanks for being patient with ur order bro shippn out on Monday :biggrin: 








This is for the motorcycle club Ruff Rydaz making a whole line of parts for them Pendants,Plaques,keychains,Tow Hitches and we'll be handling there engravin and plating needs. thanks to Troy for giving us the plug. :biggrin: 









Anyone lookn for theee BEST Plaques in the Industry call us at KrazyKutting 928 750 2324 i'll be workn all day tomorrow to keep up with the orders, real nice to be able to go in ur Backyard (literally) and kut orders on machines u own. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week :0 :biggrin: here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us. :biggrin: 










Mufflers for Vicmarcos to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style engravin :0 :biggrin: 









Knockoffs for Vicmarcos to be engraved as well Azteca style 









Klean pedals to be engrved and 2tone Azteca style as well :biggrin: 









The begining of a Krazy TNT gooseneck to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style









these will be the kraziest mirrors ever for Vicmarcos aslo Azteca style wit a little special ingredient :0 :biggrin: 









the tips and decorations for Vicmarcos krazy TNT outta this world handlebars that ONLY TNT can deliver :0 :biggrin: these puppies gonna blow other handlebars out the water, except Bankroll's of course :biggrin: 

















Fender braces for Vicmarcos also Azteca Engraving









Patty Dukez and Matt from New Zealand pendants are gonna be krazy nice









Martin and Steven here some of ur parts









Boogie here's the pendants u ordered for ur homies thanks again G









Got tons of pendants and plaques to kut out. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2010, 01:19 PM~16352302
> *Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week  :0  :biggrin:  here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mufflers for Vicmarcos to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style engravin  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knockoffs for Vicmarcos to be engraved as well Azteca style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klean pedals to be engrved and 2tone Azteca style as well  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The begining of a Krazy TNT gooseneck to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these will be the kraziest mirrors ever for Vicmarcos aslo Azteca style wit a little special ingredient  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tips and decorations for Vicmarcos krazy TNT outta this world handlebars that ONLY TNT can deliver  :0  :biggrin: these puppies gonna blow other handlebars out the water, except Bankroll's of course  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces for Vicmarcos also Azteca Engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty Dukez and Matt from New Zealand pendants are gonna be krazy nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin and Steven here some of ur parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boogie here's the pendants u ordered for ur homies thanks again G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tons of pendants and plaques to kut out.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMMM JOHNNY


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2010, 01:19 PM~16352302
> *Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week  :0  :biggrin:  here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mufflers for Vicmarcos to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style engravin  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knockoffs for Vicmarcos to be engraved as well Azteca style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klean pedals to be engrved and 2tone Azteca style as well  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The begining of a Krazy TNT gooseneck to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these will be the kraziest mirrors ever for Vicmarcos aslo Azteca style wit a little special ingredient  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tips and decorations for Vicmarcos krazy TNT outta this world handlebars that ONLY TNT can deliver  :0  :biggrin: these puppies gonna blow other handlebars out the water, except Bankroll's of course  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces for Vicmarcos also Azteca Engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty Dukez and Matt from New Zealand pendants are gonna be krazy nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin and Steven here some of ur parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boogie here's the pendants u ordered for ur homies thanks again G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tons of pendants and plaques to kut out.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMMM JOHNNY :wow: :wow: LIKEN WHAT I SEE HELLA MUCH.....
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE REST


----------



## TonyO

You can always count on KrazyKutting and TNT to put out nothing but unmatched quality parts.


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Johnny ready to do some parts we discussed


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup: looks good Johnny


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2010, 01:19 PM~16352302
> *Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week  :0  :biggrin:  here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tons of pendants and plaques to kut out.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


any kandy shop ones?
how much were my plaues going to be?


----------



## vicmarcos

> Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week :0 :biggrin: here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Knockoffs for Vicmarcos to be engraved as well Azteca style and two toned


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 6 2010, 12:29 PM~16203336
> *Thanks again fellas we're workn hard and fast to get to everyone's order  :biggrin: sincerely appreciate the love u guys show us and we know everyone is Anxious to get there order as are we to hear ur guys reactions when ur Amazed at the Outstanding Quality and Craftsmanship of KrazyKutting's product  :biggrin: we'll keep banging out the work for u guys.
> 
> Our pendants our made out of 10gauge thick (.134") steel and are triple plated for outstanding quality,look and feel. Notice the cleanliness of the kut inside and out the perimeter of the pendants  :biggrin:  and we get receive lots of compliments on the weight of our pendants as well no flimsy thin baby pendants here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike plaques to be engraved and CNC milled to give cast look  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again fellas for taking the time to enjoy lookn at our high quality products, lookn forward to doing ur club plaques soon  :biggrin:
> *


koo thanks for helping and hooking up our Merced chapter soon you'll get all our chapters rolling.. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team. :biggrin: 
TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador" :0 :biggrin: 








cleanest Tig welds in the industry 

































threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making








these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal









Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.









All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving :0 :biggrin: 

Keep a eye out for TNT's new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that TNT developed. :biggrin: 
Vicmarcos pedals 
gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter :biggrin: 









WildChild emblem all welded up to mount on ur sons ranflita Paunch, gracias









Steven here ur lapel pins brothr thanks now gonna gold plate these bad boys.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2010, 03:02 PM~16386968
> *Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication  :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team.  :biggrin:
> TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleanest Tig welds in the industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep  a eye out for TNT's new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that TNT developed.  :biggrin:
> Vicmarcos pedals
> gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildChild emblem all welded up to mount on ur sons ranflita Paunch, gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven here ur lapel pins brothr thanks now gonna gold plate these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSSSIIIICCCCKKKKK  :0 
can't wait to see them all engraved with the name and all two toned up... :wow: 
those bars are going be popping

thanks JOHNNY AND ALL TNT KARSICON TEAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 23 2010, 05:30 PM~16387172
> *SSSSSIIIICCCCKKKKK   :0
> can't wait to see them all engraved with the name and all two toned up... :wow:
> those bars are going be popping
> 
> thanks JOHNNY AND ALL TNT KARSICON TEAM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


all tie together real well!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 24 2010, 01:02 AM~16386968
> *Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication  :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team.  :biggrin:
> TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleanest Tig welds in the industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep  a eye out for TNT's new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that TNT developed.  :biggrin:
> Vicmarcos pedals
> gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildChild emblem all welded up to mount on ur sons ranflita Paunch, gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven here ur lapel pins brothr thanks now gonna gold plate these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to thank you and Mando for making the dream come true for TNT. Without you guys we'd be just another backyard banger company struggling to make ends meet but now I feel like Sam Walton watching it all come together with the best fabricators in the industry. I dont need to have the mad welding skills or ability to produce the bad ass work my company does all I need is the hookups and partnerships I've established over nearly 2 years and the rest falls into play. Its a beautiful thing when businesses like KrazyKutting and TNT come together to make it all happen. Without the vision I brought you guys and without your mad skills it never would have happened.


----------



## daddy o

:h5: lookin good johnny


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

KrazyKutting were we bangem out all day everday makin shit happen and takn it to the house all day. Got a grip more postn up this week 

Alright fellas another Massive week of plaques being kut and plaques being shipped :0 :biggrin: THANKS guys for making KrazyKutting ur Number One Plaque company :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Here we go Group shot thanks to the current and new clubs to add themselves to our Growwwwwiiinnngg list of plaque homies that trust us with there orders.


















Pendant City!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chunky clean kut Pendants :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Bernzie wat can i say brother but Maholo to u and ur entire crew man for shown us constant love , gracias.









Jerry and ur entire Brown Impressions members thanks for sendn me ur guys orders and was real kool talkn n chilln with u guys in Odessa, look forward to that BBQ we're havin in Amarillo when i go back to TX Feb 20th weekend.

















Jimmy Boy here u go brother ur new bad ass KrazyKutting plaque









Rob in NY can't wait for that 14plaque order brother :wow: :biggrin: 

















Matt in New Zealand thanks alot man for trustin us from half way round the world!!!!!! :biggrin: 









My homies from Exclusive here ur first batch the bike plaques and pendants will be done shortly. :biggrin: 









Brian what up brother, here's ur first batch will have more for u this weekend also :0 :biggrin: 









Al and BigMando watcha the chinnny klean kut KrazyKutting placas :biggrin: 









my boy Jesse in San Anto TX gracias for the constant orders and the referrals u send my way carnal, means alot to us when someone like our quality and service so much that they make a conscious effort to reffer us to their homies. :biggrin: 









Javier in El Paso thanks as well brother, makin ur bad ass pendants this week also and the fully engraved ribbons to layover ur hella nice plaques :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









To all our KrazyKutting customers Thanks for shooting us to the Top we'll work our ass of to get to everyones order, thanks homies. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ooops we have so much work and pics to post up i forgot this one, thanks Matt in TX for u order brother. 
















WATERJET KUT and CNC MILLED to give it that 2010 KrazyKutting look all done in HOUSE with OUR machines :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for my homie Ron in SAN JOSE CA made his legs longer and bent it on our press (another machine we Own) to fit nicely over his seat and look clean. 









Alrighty batter up on Pendant City!!!! thanks fellas we're gettn better and better and bangn out your guys pendants and providing only Highest Quality Showtime pendants!!









Oki here u go playa ur pendants all engraved and Triple Plated









my homies in Old Memories thanks for the orders fellas









Charlie in VA thanks for ur orders bro









Tim in New Mexico thanks as well bro and tell ur brother im ready whenever to go up there and pick up his parts to engraved and plate for him :biggrin: 









Big David in Diego gracias for stayn with the best Plaque company homie, check ur clean edges there awesome :biggrin: 









Big Al and Mando aqui esta ur clean pendants









Brian here u go player









Tony from Odessa Super Show heres ur bad ass tone pendant thanks for the biz carnal









Vic sorry bout the delay homie this completes ur order carnal thanks for being patient bro.









Anthony in San Antonio thanks for ur order as well at Tejano Super Show in Odessa TX been bustn out alot of work from that show was well worth the trip :biggrin: 









Boogie what up G here u go player ur package will get there by Friday thanks again playa.









Luis in NYC ur package was shippd today as well gracias carnalito keep them orders coming









Jerry in TX thanks again homie and i'll be kuttin out the 10 additional pendants this weekend :0 :biggrin: 








Hit me up for urpendants homies we promise u u'll love the quality and chunkiness of KrazyKutting Pendants!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i would publicly like to thank johnny for getting the exclusive design from me, and not trying to duplicate it. between designers, that means alot. thanks again bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

WOW JOHNNY!!!
You guys are really tearing it up!
Nice work! 

I really need to get with you asap.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> Luis in NYC ur package was shippd today as well gracias carnalito keep them orders coming


----------



## TonyO

Handled


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

congrats on the LRM spread johnny and mando :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> i would publicly like to thank johnny for getting the exclusive design from me, and not trying to duplicate it. between designers, that means alot. thanks again bro :biggrin:


Absolutely Danny, i'd rather not duplicate man takes up my and Sams time we'd rather have a DXF file ANYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Good lookn out again. 



> WOW JOHNNY!!!
> You guys are really tearing it up!
> Nice work!
> 
> I really need to get with you asap.


we're here everyday carnales,lol we all practically live on this big ass compound :biggrin: u guys are welcome anytime. 



> Luis in NYC ur package was shippd today as well gracias carnalito keep them orders coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother, what u doing turning our topic into a shit talkn topic??? cmon man u know homie don't play that, just pm fools i don't want them up in bumpin there keyboards,lol they should be busy building SOMETHING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the LRM spread johnny and mando :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jose it'll be out in April issue :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 29 2010, 02:35 AM~16443323
> *Absolutely Danny, i'd rather not duplicate man takes up my and Sams time we'd rather have a DXF file ANYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Good lookn out again.
> we're here everyday carnales,lol we all practically live on this big ass compound  :biggrin: u guys are welcome anytime.
> :biggrin:
> My brother, what u doing turning our topic into a shit talkn topic??? cmon man u know homie don't play that, just pm fools i don't want them up in bumpin there keyboards,lol they should be busy building SOMETHING!!!!
> Thanks Jose it'll be out in April issue  :biggrin:
> *


Naw you know me brother I changed my ways that's how I'm handling myself now.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 28 2010, 05:35 PM~16443323
> *Absolutely Danny, i'd rather not duplicate man takes up my and Sams time we'd rather have a DXF file ANYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Good lookn out again.
> we're here everyday carnales,lol we all practically live on this big ass compound  :biggrin: u guys are welcome anytime.
> :biggrin:
> My brother, what u doing turning our topic into a shit talkn topic??? cmon man u know homie don't play that, just pm fools i don't want them up in bumpin there keyboards,lol they should be busy building SOMETHING!!!!
> Thanks Jose it'll be out in April issue  :biggrin:
> *


yup just got my copy today johnny ...and the article and pics look good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 29 2010, 12:52 AM~16442332
> *WOW JOHNNY!!!
> You guys are really tearing it up!
> Nice work!
> 
> I really need to get with you asap.
> *


Finally gettin ready to place your TNT order?


----------



## vicmarcos

congrats johnny/tnt/krazykutting....


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987

Wat up Johnny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

Lookin forward to seein those sick ideas we discussed Johnny


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2010, 05:02 PM~16386968
> *Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication  :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team.  :biggrin:
> TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> cleanest Tig welds in the industry
> 
> 
> these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal
> 
> 
> Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.
> 
> 
> All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> How can tubular parts be made out of solid tube??
> If its tubing then it is hollow right? and if its solid then it's round bar stock?
> are the parts made out of hollow tubing? or solid bar stock?*


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was thinking about that idea just the other day. tubed parts but with a custom feel to them.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Hahaha dam Darrin u aint got(had to spellcheck,lol) enuff work to keep u busy man u gotta b doing spell checks,lol Yes bro we carry a krazy amount of Round Stock n stock n tube as well  different thickness n metal from Aluminum,Stainless n steel.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 1 2010, 02:54 PM~16478721
> *WHATS UP FELLAS
> *


Que onda Danny, aqui no mas homie just workn droppn 15 packages off at UPS (they won't pik up at my house out n da boonies,lol) I'll b n NorCal more this year D hittn the StreetLow Mag shows, ay te wachto.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2010, 04:46 PM~16478669
> *Hahaha dam Darrin u aint got(had to spellcheck,lol) enuff work to keep u busy man u gotta b doing spell checks,lol Yes bro we carry a krazy amount of Round Stock n stock n tube as well  different thickness n metal from Aluminum,Stainless n steel.
> *


No spell check needed! lol  
You wrote:*solid tube*... and I just asked if the new line of parts will be solid bar stock or hollow tubing. Was confused on how tubing can be solid.  
I have all that stuff in stock too, never asked what you had in stock. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2010, 03:35 PM~16479034
> *No spell check needed! lol
> You wrote:solid tube... and I just asked if the new line of parts will be solid bar stock or hollow tubing. Was confused on how tubing can be solid.
> I have all that stuff in stock too, never asked what you had in stock.  :biggrin:
> *


Okay u made ur point I was typing too fast n didn't proof read,lol glad to know I can count on u to clarify for me, thanks bro u got my vote for Moderator of the year keep up the great work!!! By the way how much does dat position pay n case I ever have time to be a moderator


----------



## KrazyKutting

N to avoid any further confusion TNT will b bustn out hard wit BOTH round stock,lol n tubular CNC lathed pieces of artwork to change da game up n give u guys a different option to the array of metal workn we already provide  thanks fellas gotta get back to work have a grip of things to kut n pics to post,lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2010, 05:43 PM~16479089
> *Okay u made ur point I was typing too fast n didn't proof read,lol glad to know I can count on u to clarify for me, thanks bro u got my vote for Moderator of the year keep up the great work!!! By the way how much does dat position pay n case I ever have time to be a moderator
> *


*Just messin with ya!*  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*...by the way I would have asked that even if I wasn't a mod! * :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2010, 03:52 PM~16479176
> *Just messin with ya!    :biggrin:
> *


Aww man I had my TapOut gear on an was ready to roll like GSP  hahaha itz kool Darrin I've never met you (even though u were n Vegas n didn't stop by our booth  ) but I can tell u have a dry sense of humor,lol I get it bro. Kool man next time ur at a show I'm sponsoring stop by n slap hands Darrin  peace.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16479251
> *Aww man I had my TapOut gear on an was ready to roll like GSP  hahaha itz kool Darin I've never met you (even though u were n Vegas n didn't stop by our booth  ) but I can tell u have a dry sense of humor,lol I get it bro. Kool man next time ur at a show I'm sponsoring stop by n slap hands Darin  peace.
> *


 :biggrin:  
*Sure thing I will, and I actually never even walked by your booth in Vegas!

Darin*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hey johnny where can i send the money for the pendent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16479251
> *Aww man I had my TapOut gear on an was ready to roll like GSP  hahaha itz kool Darrin I've never met you (even though u were n Vegas n didn't stop by our booth  ) but I can tell u have a dry sense of humor,lol I get it bro. Kool man next time ur at a show I'm sponsoring stop by n slap hands Darrin  peace.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow

JOHNNY PASTED OUT ALL THE BIZZNESS CARDS PLUS GOT 2 MORE CLUBS ON THE TEAM EVERYBODY LIKED THE CHIPS BUT NO BUYERS YET LET ME KNOW WHEN THE LETHAL LOWS AND WAY OF LIFE R DONE WAITIN 4 A FEW OF MY MEMBERS TO GET THERE CHIPS RIGHT SO I CAN SQUARE UP WITH U THANKS AGAIN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Feb 1 2010, 04:30 PM~16475413-->
> 
> 
> 
> How can tubular parts be made out of *solid tube*??
> If its tubing then it is hollow right? and if its solid then it's round bar stock?
> are the parts made out of hollow tubing? or solid bar stock?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 12:28 AM~16478566
> *I was thinking about that idea just the other day. tubed parts but with a custom feel to them.
> *


They're TUBULAR because some parts are made of solid round bar and some are of hollow tube so we use the term Tubular to cover both bases, hollow, solid, whatever it don't matter we can lathe it, bend it like supa man, whatever the hell we want cuz we gots it like that k playa? That's how Krazykuttin and TNT be doing it up in here :biggrin: 

J/K :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alrighty fellas once again homies GRACIAS!!!! for the krazy orders this past week and already on Monday and Today, you guys keep em coming we'll be here bangin em out for u guys. :biggrin: 

Alright big thanks the to homie Jose from Seattle for his 10 plaque order and more to come :biggrin: 









Jose as well from Imperial ,CA gracias carnal for comin to the shop and checkn it out n person. Always good to see peeps expresion when they see all the machinery and tools and setup we OWN :biggrin: 
[









and last but not least another Jose from Surprise AZ gracias carnal for ur oder can't wait for the additional order :biggrin: 









Also kut out a grip of backn plates for my brother in law Armando gettn his company Karzicon loaded up for show season :0 :biggrin: 








Got another 30 plaques to kut this week :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


KILLIN EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright gotta thank my hardworkn wife for her efforts in packaging and shippn out your guys Kalleeeenn KrazyKutting Plaques :biggrin: just love how pure and wet the chrome shines on our plaques :biggrin: 










Keo in Seattle thanks homie for the love and support and yes we'll bang out ur next order wen ur ready, gettn alot of orders from the Seattle are keep telln the homies bout the Premier Plaque company KrazyKutting :biggrin: 









Big Terrence in Minnesota thanks G for the order as well :biggrin: 









Anthony in New Mexico again brother i appreciat the repeat bizness









Al here's ur perfect plaque brother already on its way :biggrin: 









Charlie one more plaque for u club thanks homie will ship out with last plaque u orderd on Sat. :biggrin: 









What up Mana heres Patti Dukez pendant will ship with her Resurection Plaque order









Angel in Amarillo here u go carnal thanks for the plaque and pendant order u'll love ur beautifully kut and plated krazykutting products :biggrin: 









Efrain in FLA thanks homie for ordering ur Krazykutting plaque and ur Karzicon hydraulic accesories









Tanya in New Mexico gracias girl for ur order and let me know when ur ready for the bike plaques









Brian what up homie this completes ur first order just waitn on the engraved piece :biggrin: 









Alright fellas thanks for the trust and support and rest assured we take great pride in takn care of u guys at KrazyKutting!!!!! got so many orders to CAD and Kut for our awesome customers, thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Check these badboys out , there Karzicon freshly done wrapped bigbody drums for our homie Junior Castro outta Midland TX who's gonna be bustn out hella hard with Skandallac this year :biggrin: he's going krazy with Karzicon parts all over his bigbody.

















Another good Karzicon customer Ruben from Las Vegas who Karzicon molded and extended and engraved his Elco aarms. Check out how clean Karzicon welds and craftsmanship is :biggrin: 

























Karzicon where they turn dreams into reality :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o

johnny ,y las plaqas :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sweet. krazy kuting's in the pages of lrm. :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed :biggrin: 
Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs :biggrin: 

This weekends kut list

Stakitass CC TEXAS 4plaques
Caliriders Cali 2plaques
Luxurious bc Cali 4plaques
Southern Players Texas 3plaques
United Classics Washington 8plaques
Nuestra Passion Cali 16plaques
3rd Coast Riders Texas 3plaques
Associates Cali 8plaques
Old Skool Cali 1plaque
Pedal Scrapez Pennsylvania 1plaque
Soul Society Nevada 1plaque
Lavish Habits Nevada 4plaques
Realistics Mexico 1plaque
Crowd Cali 2plaques
Contagious Washington 12plaques
Thats 66 plaques we have to kut out by(correction 70!!! total,lol saw Dtwist checkn my topic so figured i'd better correct my count,lol) Sunday :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks homies now u guys now why we dont have time to post 6pics of one part,lol we appreciate all the love and support and u guys are the wind behind our backs :biggrin: Wow all the way from the other side of the world makin big things happen!!!!

N of course we have a bunch of bike plaques to kut and a GRIP!!! of pendants and bike parts and omg its frikn krazy homies, now u guys know why i dont have time to be doing spell checks or proof read my posts,lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 10:11 PM~16515782
> *Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed  :biggrin:
> Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs  :biggrin:
> 
> This weekends kut list
> 
> Stakitass CC TEXAS 4plaques
> Caliriders      Cali          2plaques
> Luxurious bc  Cali          4plaques
> Southern Players  Texas    3plaques
> United Classics  Washington      8plaques
> Nuestra Passion  Cali      16plaques
> 3rd Coast Riders  Texas        3plaques
> Associates        Cali          8plaques
> Old Skool          Cali          1plaque
> Pedal Scrapez    Pennsylvania 1plaque
> Soul Society    Nevada      1plaque
> Lavish Habits  Nevada        4plaques
> Realistics  Mexico            1plaque
> Crowd          Cali            2plaques
> Contagious  Washington    12plaques
> Thats 66 plaques we have to kut out by(correction 70!!! total,lol saw Dtwist checkn my topic so figured i'd better correct my count,lol)  Sunday  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks homies now u guys now why we dont have time to post 6pics of one part,lol we appreciate all the love and support and u guys are the wind behind our backs  :biggrin: Wow all the way from the other side of the world makin big things happen!!!!
> 
> N of course we have a bunch of bike plaques to kut and a GRIP!!! of pendants and bike parts and omg its frikn krazy homies, now u guys know why i dont have time to be doing spell checks or proof read my posts,lol.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Just did a spell check on this...but I won't comment!* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 5 2010, 06:15 AM~16515819
> *Just did a spell check on this...but I won't comment!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## KrazyKutting

can somebody please spell check 92 plaques ?? i still cant believe it and i'm the one kuttn them ,lol wtf dayum is all i got to say homies ya'll are thee best !!




Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed :biggrin: 
Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs :biggrin: 

This weekends kut list

Stakitass CC TEXAS 4plaques
Caliriders Cali 2plaques
Luxurious bc Cali 4plaques
Southern Players Texas 3plaques
United Classics Washington 8plaques
Nuestra Passion Cali 16plaques
3rd Coast Riders Texas 3plaques
Associates Cali 8plaques
Old Skool Cali 1plaque
Pedal Scrapez Pennsylvania 1plaque
Soul Society Nevada 1plaque
Lavish Habits Nevada 4plaques
Realistics Mexico 1plaque
Crowd Cali 2plaques
Contagious Washington 12plaques
Thats 70 plaques we have to kut out by Sunday :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks homies now u guys now why we dont have time to post 6pics of one part,lol we appreciate all the love and support and u guys are the wind behind our backs :biggrin: Wow all the way from the other side of the world makin big things happen!!!!
dammmmmm!!!! u can add these plaques to the 70 we're kuttn out this weekend

LowLyfe Texas 10 plaques
Consafos Sur Cali 2plaques
Oldies Times Mexico 1plaque
Sunset Cruisers Cali 2plaques
AZ Riders Arizona 1plaque
United Dreams Yuma 3plaques
Impressions Cali 3plaques

For a krazy never before been seen 92!!!!!!! Plaques wow seriously u guys 92 plaques in a week,lol wtf is going on i thought people were sayin that Lowriding was dying out???? i dont know man i talk to a grip of people from all over the united states and foreign countries and seems to me like Lowriding is holding steady if not growing!!!!!!! man we're really lookn forward to the Lowrider Experience Tour this year and Wego being solid shows as well as Streetlow and all the other top notch shows that seem to be growing and gaining momentum!!! Lets keep this great thing going homies and we'll continue to be here to make ur dreams a reality!!! :biggrin: .
92 plaques wow :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lookin good bro, keep up the Krazy kutting 92 ina week thats dope right there bro, much love. we'll be doing more bus. with you again real soon. 
Thanks and keep it low, Frankie B PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16516858
> *can somebody please spell check 92 plaques ?? i still cant believe it and i'm the one kuttn them ,lol wtf dayum is all i got to say homies ya'll are thee best !!
> Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed  :biggrin:
> Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs  :biggrin:
> 
> This weekends kut list
> 
> Stakitass CC TEXAS 4plaques
> Caliriders      Cali          2plaques
> Luxurious bc  Cali          4plaques
> Southern Players  Texas    3plaques
> United Classics  Washington      8plaques
> Nuestra Passion  Cali      16plaques
> 3rd Coast Riders  Texas        3plaques
> Associates        Cali          8plaques
> Old Skool          Cali          1plaque
> Pedal Scrapez    Pennsylvania 1plaque
> Soul Society    Nevada      1plaque
> Lavish Habits  Nevada        4plaques
> Realistics  Mexico            1plaque
> Crowd          Cali            2plaques
> Contagious  Washington    12plaques
> Thats 70 plaques we have to kut out by Sunday  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks homies now u guys now why we dont have time to post 6pics of one part,lol we appreciate all the love and support and u guys are the wind behind our backs  :biggrin: Wow all the way from the other side of the world makin big things happen!!!!
> dammmmmm!!!! u can add these plaques to the 70 we're kuttn out this weekend
> 
> LowLyfe Texas 10 plaques
> Consafos Sur  Cali  2plaques
> Oldies Times Mexico 1plaque
> Sunset Cruisers Cali 2plaques
> AZ Riders  Arizona  1plaque
> United Dreams  Yuma 3plaques
> Impressions Cali        3plaques
> 
> For a krazy never before been seen 92!!!!!!! Plaques wow seriously u guys 92 plaques in a week,lol wtf is going on i thought people were sayin that Lowriding was dying out???? i dont know man i talk to a grip of people from all over the united states and foreign countries and seems to me like Lowriding is holding steady if not growing!!!!!!! man we're really lookn forward to the Lowrider Experience Tour this year and Wego being solid shows as well as Streetlow and all the other top notch shows that seem to be growing and gaining momentum!!! Lets keep this great thing going homies and we'll continue to be here to make ur dreams a reality!!!  :biggrin: .
> 92 plaques wow  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wow fellas this ain't even funny no more.......................u guys are driving me krazy,hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Lets add these plaques to the sold mix as well :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: 
PhoenixKustoms Arizona 2plaques
Monstrous Boyz Colorado 1plaque
Brown Impressions Texas :0 :biggrin: 20 KRAZYKUTTING CHUNKY ASS TUFF BLINGING PENDANTS FULLY ENGRAVED AND 2TONE :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Midnite Visions Cali 3plaques
Brown Society Arizona 2plaques

lets see that brings the math total of plaques to kut to a......100!!!! man i just felt my knees buckle,lol. Thanks homies keep them phone call coming i'll answer and kut ur plaques at 3am if i have to :0 :biggrin: n i think i just might be running the waterjet 24hrs straight to fill this krazy ass never before 100 plaque order. :biggrin: 
Again homies with all the dam love and thanks in the world we at KrazyKutting and Karzicon thank u fellas for the madhouse this is turning into,lol i mean FUNHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:



Wow n today Mando told me he has 3 cars coming on a transporter from Dallas to Karzicon for them to be frame off projects....ALL THREE :0 :biggrin: 

Again we'll keep bangin them out da park all day every day, real talk. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 5 2010, 03:12 AM~16519413
> *Wow fellas this ain't even funny no more.......................u guys are driving me krazy,hahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lets add these plaques to the sold mix as well  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> PhoenixKustoms Arizona 2plaques
> Monstrous Boyz Colorado 1plaque
> Brown Impressions Texas  :0  :biggrin: 20 KRAZYKUTTING CHUNKY ASS TUFF BLINGING PENDANTS FULLY ENGRAVED AND 2TONE  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Midnite Visions Cali 3plaques
> Brown Society Arizona 2plaques
> 
> lets see that brings the math total of plaques to kut to a......100!!!! man i just felt my knees buckle,lol. Thanks homies keep them phone call coming i'll answer and kut ur plaques at 3am if i have to  :0  :biggrin: n i think i just might be running the waterjet 24hrs straight to fill this krazy ass never before 100 plaque order. :biggrin:
> Again homies with all the dam love and thanks in the world we at KrazyKutting and Karzicon thank u fellas for the madhouse this is turning into,lol i mean FUNHOUSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Wow n today Mando told me he has 3 cars coming on a transporter from Dallas to Karzicon for them to be frame off projects....ALL THREE  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Again we'll keep bangin them out da park all day every day, real talk. :biggrin:
> *



I ordered 4, check with daniel. jus saying. I know it was back in dec.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 5 2010, 04:32 PM~16519821
> *I ordered 4,  check with daniel.  jus saying. I know it was back in dec.
> *


Naw ***** you know you ordered 8 don't lie :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 6 2010, 09:43 AM~16530935
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats...johnny n the crew!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Damn homie... Im going thurs to get my autograph!


----------



## west_13

{{ :biggrin: DAMM U GUYS HAVE S0ME G0OD W0RK CANT WAIT 2 GET MY PENDANT}} :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

:biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I have that shirt your boy with the welding helmet is wearing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Feb 6 2010, 07:43 PM~16530935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir the baddest lowrider shop out there. Oh and for all you guys tired of paying setup, computer, and hidden fees TNT and KrazyKutting has never charged them and never will
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Feb 6 2010, 11:42 PM~16532499
> *Damn homie... Im going thurs to get my autograph!
> *


I dont think its an open shop anymore with the top secret project going on. Nobody is allowed access anymore until its finished


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2010, 06:22 PM~16551519
> *Yes sir the baddest lowrider shop out there.  Oh and for all you guys tired of paying setup, computer, and hidden fees TNT and KrazyKutting has never charged them and never will*


Does that include custom bike parts, or just plaques and the like?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2010, 02:59 AM~16551826
> *Does that include custom bike parts, or just plaques and the like?
> *


everything


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Feb 6 2010, 09:43 AM~16530935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasup Sergio, T.O just emaild me ur conti kit homie so i'll be kuttn it out this weekend. gracias for postn the spread homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 12:38 PM~16532078
> *congrats...johnny n the crew!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks carnalito , means alot to us here to be featured as a TEAM that works great together and we wouldn't be where we're at without our awesome kustomers and homies that spread the word all over the world bout our shops. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 01:42 PM~16532499
> *Damn homie... Im going thurs to get my autograph!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kut it out,lol homie after ur bike is done i'm gonna be askn u for an autograph :0 :biggrin: man them murals are hella lifelike Daniel,lol my girl coverd ur bike with a blanket cause my daughter went in my office and saw ur bike and ran outta there scared hahahah man i was bustin up. Freddy C. from Legions was at our shops and in my office and he gave ur bike props homie so i can't wait to bust ur bike out wit them new TNT krazy ass parts. :0 ur sissybar/continental idea is gonna be a hit i GUARANTEE IT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:12 PM~16535633
> *{{ :biggrin: DAMM U GUYS HAVE S0ME G0OD W0RK CANT WAIT 2 GET MY PENDANT}} :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias carnalito, lookn forward to it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 03:26 PM~16551045
> *I have that shirt your boy with the welding helmet is wearing!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice thats Roger C. our (Vinnie) he's hands down the baddest Metal Craftsman on thee planet!!! Its a pleasure watchn him shape and fabricate metal, he keeps askn me to let him do his version of Twist metal parts,lol but i'm not feeln the Twist look so thats a big fat negative,lol. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 8 2010, 04:22 PM~16551519
> *Yes sir the baddest lowrider shop out there.  Oh and for all you guys tired of paying setup, computer, and hidden fees TNT and KrazyKutting has never charged them and never will
> I dont think its an open shop anymore with the top secret project going on.  Nobody is allowed access anymore until its finished
> *


Man ur opinion doesn't count Tony ur a biased employee :biggrin: my brother dude i feel like a kid ready to open the baddest present on the planet when we unveil Bankroll :0 :biggrin: man Tony its gonna be a Memorable day homie mark my words. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 6 2010, 11:12 PM~16535633
> *{{ :biggrin: DAMM U GUYS HAVE S0ME G0OD W0RK CANT WAIT 2 GET MY PENDANT}} :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wasup Sergio, T.O just emaild me ur conti kit homie so i'll be kuttn it out this weekend. gracias for postn the spread homie. :biggrin: 
Thanks carnalito , means alot to us here to be featured as a TEAM that works great together and we wouldn't be where we're at without our awesome kustomers and homies that spread the word all over the world bout our shops. :biggrin: 
Kut it out,lol homie after ur bike is done i'm gonna be askn u for an autograph :0 :biggrin: man them murals are hella lifelike Daniel,lol my girl coverd ur bike with a blanket cause my daughter went in my office and saw ur bike and ran outta there scared hahahah man i was bustin up. Freddy C. from Legions was at our shops and in my office and he gave ur bike props homie so i can't wait to bust ur bike out wit them new TNT krazy ass parts. :0 ur sissybar/continental idea is gonna be a hit i GUARANTEE IT!!!! :biggrin: 
gracias carnalito, lookn forward to it. :biggrin: 
nice thats Roger C. our (Vinnie) he's hands down the baddest Metal Craftsman on thee planet!!! Its a pleasure watchn him shape and fabricate metal, he keeps askn me to let him do his version of Twist metal parts,lol but i'm not feeln the Twist look so thats a big fat negative,lol. :biggrin: 
Man ur opinion doesn't count Tony ur a biased employee :biggrin: my brother dude i feel like a kid ready to open the baddest present on the planet when we unveil Bankroll :0 :biggrin: man Tony its gonna be a Memorable day homie mark my words. :biggrin:






Alright homies here's this weeks beautifull KrazyKutting plaques going to there new owners and being slapped into there new rides :biggrin: 

Thanks again to all the homies for making krazykutting there plaque manufacturer and lettn us be there kutting company. :biggrin: 










Jose in Imperial gracias por la ordern carnal look forward to makn a bunch more for u guys. 









Sam good lookn out homie for brining in this 10plaque order!! u da man loc's :biggrin: 









Jose gracias homie for the order and enjoy ur placas. :biggrin: 









Steven in NorCal thanks homie here ur lapel pins. ready to ship entire order.









thanks homies got a krazy amount to kut!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 05:46 AM~16553554
> *Wasup Sergio, T.O just emaild me ur conti kit homie so i'll be kuttn it out this weekend. gracias for postn the spread homie.  :biggrin:
> Thanks carnalito , means alot to us here to be featured as a TEAM that works great together and we wouldn't be where we're at without our awesome kustomers and homies that spread the word all over the world bout our shops.  :biggrin:
> Kut it out,lol homie after ur bike is done i'm gonna be askn u for an autograph  :0  :biggrin: man them murals are hella lifelike Daniel,lol my girl coverd ur bike with a blanket cause my daughter went in my office and saw ur bike and ran outta there scared hahahah man i was bustin up. Freddy C. from Legions was at our shops and in my office and he gave ur bike props homie so i can't wait to bust ur bike out wit them new TNT krazy ass parts.  :0 ur sissybar/continental idea is gonna be a hit i GUARANTEE IT!!!! :biggrin:
> gracias carnalito, lookn forward to it.  :biggrin:
> nice thats Roger C. our (Vinnie) he's hands down the baddest Metal Craftsman on thee planet!!! Its a pleasure watchn him shape and fabricate metal, he keeps askn me to let him do his version of Twist metal parts,lol but i'm not feeln the Twist look so thats a big fat negative,lol.  :biggrin:
> Man ur opinion doesn't count Tony ur a biased employee  :biggrin: my brother dude i feel like a kid ready to open the baddest present on the planet when we unveil Bankroll  :0  :biggrin: man Tony its gonna be a Memorable day homie mark my words.  :biggrin:
> *


I just hope when we're pulling it out of the trailer people are either willing to help set it up or step aside to let us do our thang cuz man I remember what its like when I first pulled in with some of my last creations how peeps gathered around like they were lookin at a national monument for the first time :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2010, 07:51 PM~16553611
> *I just hope when we're pulling it out of the trailer people are either willing to help set it up or step aside to let us do our thang cuz man I remember what its like when I first pulled in with some of my last creations how peeps gathered around like they were lookin at a national monument for the first time  :biggrin:
> *



Lucky


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup: Thanks Johnny


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 8 2010, 07:51 PM~16553611-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope when we're pulling it out of the trailer people are either willing to help set it up or step aside to let us do our thang cuz man I remember what its like when I first pulled in with some of my last creations how peeps gathered around like they were lookin at a national monument for the first time  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man we're gonna have to make u a bad ass Bankroll Chunky pendant Tony all engraved and 2tone and some BR emblems to make into pendants n give away to ur kool homies (all engraved as well :0 see we can do that cause we own our equipment and aint afraid to come outta pocket n hook the homies up ) i'm hella excited T.O so yeah loc's no more pics and no more showing off whats coming :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16553710
> *Lucky
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he is :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-daddy o_@Feb 8 2010, 09:43 PM~16554877
> *:thumbsup: Thanks Johnny
> *


graicas Steven i received the paypal :biggrin: look forward to hookn up with u n the future at NorCal shows n talkn bout them parts carnal. :biggrin: 





Thanks homie, Mando should have a booth at the United Dreams show on the 20th so stop by n check out his new line of product, its clean. :biggrin: 
Alright homies, this weekend was supposed to be my super bowl plaque kutting weekend but we had a part wear out on our waterjet (from so much use,lol) that we had to kut a smaller amount than expected.  But i PROMISE u we'll be kuttin like krazy the entire week to get caught up :biggrin: 

Was able to kut 16 plaques for Nuestra Passion and gettn those plated as we speak
4 for Stakitas also being plated as we speak
3 Gulf Coast Riders being polished for engraving
5 Contagious plaques (still have 9 to kut)
1 Pedal Sraperz

10 Lowlyfe
4 Elite

bringin the total to 43 :cheesy: :biggrin: b kuttin a grip more tomorrow :biggrin: 
didnt take pics of the ones i kut on Saturday cause i was rushing to get them chromed but i took one of the LowLyfe and Elite these are going to also get the Karzicon CNC treatment to the ribbons :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

good shit bro, Looking foward to it. cant wait to see it, thanks again my man :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 9 2010, 01:30 AM~16557098
> *good shit bro, Looking foward to it. cant wait to see it, thanks again my man :biggrin:
> *


Hellzz yeah homie urs is gonna look just like the pic u sent me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

alrighty fellas thanks again for the krazy orders i got today

8 Unicos plaques :0 :biggrin: 
2 Cult classic
3 weekendz only
14 Low Mentality 
EZ DUZ IT placed a big order (2nd order repeat happy customer) havnt lookd at the invoice just saw ur email and read ur text....Keo ur hella awesome brother.
DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUMMMM i mean DAYYYYYYYYYYYYUMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Yo straight up you guys are the friknnnn besttttt kustomers in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
chippn away at these krazy ass plaque orders!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 6 2010, 10:12 PM~16535633
> *{{ :biggrin: DAMM U GUYS HAVE S0ME G0OD W0RK CANT WAIT 2 GET MY PENDANT}} :biggrin:
> *


??? you need to hit up Monchis before you order.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16569651
> *??? you need to hit up Monchis before you order.
> *


yup n den he gets da ok from Casper


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassup johnny!! I need to come down there so you can measure my air kit for a bracket for the back sissy bar. I got a new number too ill send you a I'm on your phn so you can call me bro.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 6 2010, 09:12 PM~16535633
> *{{ :biggrin: DAMM U GUYS HAVE S0ME G0OD W0RK CANT WAIT 2 GET MY PENDANT}} :biggrin:
> *


lol i told u carnalito that u were gonna catch heat for trying to have me do work for your club ,lol. Its kool loc's hope u still hit me up for any other type of kutting and fabricating metal work u might need ASIDE from anything with ur clubs logo. :biggrin: Alright homie thanks for the props by the way, anytime u see me in my booth at a Lowrider Magazine Show hit me up i got a lil surprise for you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 10 2010, 12:34 PM~16572543
> *Wassup johnny!! I need to come down there so you can measure my air kit for a bracket for the back sissy bar. I got a new number too ill send you a I'm on your phn so you can call me bro.
> *


Was kraz-a-krackn Daniel !!!! :biggrin: homie u know u one of the few peeps that can roll to our Compound with out calln first :biggrin: just come on down anytime homie. :biggrin: 




Here we go again nother 8 plaques bangd out today :biggrin: got a million left to kut :wow: thanks homies u guys are krazy cool kustomers :biggrin: 









Anthony in Sin City thanks homie for the order tell Marshawyn i said good lookn out for the referral :biggrin: 









Fidencio in Eagle Pass TX gracias por tus ordenes carnal. :biggrin: 









sorry bout the blurry pics i was snappn them from my phone


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bad ass work bro.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2010, 12:57 AM~16579253
> *Was kraz-a-krackn Daniel !!!! :biggrin: homie u know u one of the few peeps that can roll to our Compound with out calln first  :biggrin: just come on down anytime homie.  :biggrin:
> Here we go again nother 8 plaques bangd out today  :biggrin: got a million left to kut  :wow: thanks homies u guys are krazy cool kustomers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony in Sin City thanks homie for the order tell Marshawyn i said good lookn out for the referral  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fidencio in Eagle Pass TX gracias por tus ordenes carnal.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the blurry pics i was snappn them from my phone
> *


so they decided to roll with the designs aye...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2010, 08:57 AM~16579253
> *
> 
> Fidencio in Eagle Pass TX gracias por tus ordenes carnal.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the blurry pics i was snappn them from my phone
> *


those are gonna look bad ass when they're done :wow:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## daddy o

:worship: Johnny the plaques and pins are outstanding and worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 05:49 AM~16553582
> *
> 
> Steven in NorCal thanks homie here ur lapel pins. ready to ship entire order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homies got a krazy amount to kut!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You forgot to put the dime in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2010, 06:33 PM~16612574
> *You forgot to put the dime in the pic  :biggrin:
> *


your funny tony


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 14 2010, 09:57 PM~16613404
> *your funny tony
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

here is some work johhnny cut last weekend some going to chrome some to the ball milling process tomorrow and I'm sure more cut's out during the week.








































































and some custom dumps going to chrome only 400 of them








Wheew n we just gettn warmed up Mando,lol . Man this week is gonna be even krazier have a bunch more plaque orders and pendants,bike parts and Karzicon's list of parts to kut so we'll be postn up big group pics, thankyou thankyou THANKYOU homies for being patient and kool tru this krazy frenzy of orders that you and ur fellow lowriders have been placing!!!!!!!!!!! Much Love.


A PICTURE SAYS A THOUSAND WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THE PICTURE DOES A SPELL CHECK,LOL :biggrin: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TonyO

Hey bro thanks for kutting those bad ass TNT rims for our customer they came out sick :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dope work bro, they all look fan-f*_king-tastic
and thats an understatement


----------



## TonyO

Hey Johnny I found a pic of that restaurant sign in Tucson.

TTT wahahahahaha


----------



## KrazyKutting

We're busting our ass's over here at KrazyKutting to keep up with the horendous frantic pace YOU guys have established for us :biggrin: VERY MUCH APPRECIATE u guys turning my life into a fast ass rollercoaster ride!!!! Keep them orders coming homies we'll keep workn without a day off till we fill ALL of them!!! :biggrin: N wait till u guys see the parts Mando n Karzicon are busting out with as well :0 :biggrin: 

Barely had time to post up these pics its hella hard to find time to post up pics so i try n take group pics n then ONE (not 6,lol) of a plaque. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










JB in FT. Stocktone, gracias carnal u were the first call that came in from reading the LRM article. Thanks again carnal n let me know if u need me to stop by when im in TEXAS in March. 









Another 2tone placa for Javier in El Paso, TX. almost got the final ribbons that are being engraved as well. :0 :biggrin: N Pendants!!!









Another R.O. plaque for TROY this one is going to Paul Wall n have another 4 fully engraved to kut :biggrin: 









My Exclusive homies thanks for the order.

























Boogie here goes ur homies Pendant :biggrin: 









Matt in New Zealand thanks brother for the order n cant wait to hear ur reaction when u receive them!!!!!!!!11









Jose in Washington gracias carnal.









BigMando n Al here u go homies hit me up.









Wus up Burns ur package is in transit should be there by Monday or Tuesday :biggrin: 









David in San Diego aque esta carnal, thanks for being loyal to ur homies at KrazyKutting!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

When we say Group pics we really mean Group pics :biggrin: Thanks Thanks WTF can i say all day but THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man we going through bubble wrap like a profesional Shipping company,lol. 










Francois in Washington thanks homie :biggrin: 









My homie Elim in Cali thanks for the repeat order, ur other plaque is being engraved. :biggrin: 









Anthony in Las Vegas thanks baller n look forward to hookn ur club up with more G. :biggrin: 









Franky Bonez in Pennslyvania thanks player n let me know when ur club is gonna need more :biggrin: 









Norman que onda, ur plaque got done QWIK!!! im workn on the bike plaque ese,lol gotta slap my 10Gauge material on the waterjet y vamonos, gettn done this week. :biggrin: 









Fidencio in Eagle Pass gracias carnal n ur other 3 will be ready this Friday. :biggrin: 









My homie Thomas in San Diego thanks G for the order n for the referrals ur gettn me player, thanks alot. :biggrin: 









Man uploading this many pics takes forever,lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no doubt pimpin, that plaque looks sexy as hell bro. doin business real soon again


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright homies thanks again for lettn our competition know that KrazyKutting can throw a nice group pic WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT :biggrin: I need to invest in a Panoramic Camera so i dont have to stand so far away,lol. 










Pete n Art n da homies from Nuestra Passion GRACIAS for the 16 plaque order homies!!! u already know KrazyKutting n Karzicon are ur guys Plaques n Metal Kustom Fab company :biggrin: 









Big Tone in Norcal gracias homie n Paul im kuttn ur bike plaques tomorrow n CNC Milln them this week if all goes well. :biggrin: 









My homies from Brown Impression in Tejas....WOW u guys are hella kool placing order after order after order!!!! guess thats what happends when ur introduced to the guys on the block :biggrin: 








18 Pendants fully engraved n 2tone :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: GWUAT!!!!lol









15 Plaques for my Homies in Street Dreamz in VA , hell yeah Mana thanks for gettn down with KrazyKutting u now we roll ALL DAY EVERY DAY n yeah we actually mean EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Mana i got ur text player i'll be kuttn ur 16th plaque this week also homie. 

Patrick in San Diego heres ur plaque homie ur gonna love it man.









Dominique in Navasota TX thanks homie here u go









Brian with my homies Truestyle, thanks player for the repeat biz









Homie Joe in PHX AZ thanks homie for the order n look forward to workn on them other projects wit you








Alright homie from the companies that work together like Top Teammates should...THANKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Thanks jhonny looking forward to it!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hey johnny pm me when you got a min i have a few ?s for you about a few parts thanks


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny, got some rims for u to plate for me that i won from dtwist raffle

also did u remember to cut that pendent out???


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2010, 08:02 PM~16693196
> *Alright homies thanks again for lettn our competition know that KrazyKutting can throw a nice group pic WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT  :biggrin: I need to invest in a Panoramic Camera so i dont have to stand so far away,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete n Art n da homies from Nuestra Passion GRACIAS for the 16 plaque order homies!!! u already know KrazyKutting n Karzicon are ur guys Plaques n Metal Kustom Fab company  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Tone in Norcal gracias homie n Paul im kuttn ur bike plaques tomorrow n CNC Milln them this week if all goes well.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homies from Brown Impression in Tejas....WOW u guys are hella kool placing order after order after order!!!! guess thats what happends when ur introduced to the guys on the block  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Pendants fully engraved n 2tone  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: GWUAT!!!!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Plaques for my Homies in Street Dreamz in VA , hell yeah Mana thanks for gettn down with KrazyKutting u now we roll ALL DAY EVERY DAY n yeah we actually mean EVERYDAY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mana i got ur text player i'll be kuttn ur 16th plaque this week also homie.
> 
> Patrick in San Diego heres ur plaque homie ur gonna love it man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominique in Navasota TX thanks homie here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian with my homies Truestyle, thanks player for the repeat biz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homie Joe in PHX AZ thanks homie for the order n look forward to workn on them other projects wit you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright homie from the companies that work together like Top Teammates should...THANKS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 23 2010, 02:09 PM~16700324
> *hey johnny, got some rims for u to plate for me that i won from dtwist raffle
> 
> also did u remember to cut that pendent out???
> *


looks like we might be designing a 16 inch too~ :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2010, 09:17 PM~16706279
> *looks like we might be designing a 16 inch too~  :cheesy:
> *


yes
its already in the works ....
just need to get some face parts together this year.....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 23 2010, 11:30 PM~16706451
> *yes
> its already in the works ....
> just need to get some face parts together this year.....
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 24 2010, 07:30 AM~16706451
> *yes
> its already in the works ....
> just need to get some face parts together this year.....
> *


TNT lookin forward to doin more parts for you


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2010, 11:47 PM~16708417
> *TNT lookin forward to doin more parts for you
> *


ya im looking forward to seeing it come to life...asap....
its going to be deacated to my sons syndrome...to try to bring some awareness
so we want it to be krazy....


----------



## PHXKSTM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 24 2010, 04:37 PM~16712933
> *ya im looking forward to seeing it come to life...asap....
> its going to be deacated to my sons syndrome...to try to bring some awareness
> so we want it to be krazy....
> *


Just an idea...it be cool to build comething and have it raffle off for charity event or what not! i would be totally down for something like that! Get everyone involved!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 06:50 PM~16715192
> *Just an idea...it be cool to build comething and have it raffle off for charity event or what not! i would be totally down for something like that!  Get everyone involved!
> *


that would be a good thing to do...

what do you think johnny?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up carnal, hell yeah Pete thanks to u and all ur members bro for supporting Krazykutting and we're lookn forward to doing alot of biz with u guys,peace. 
call me tomorrow morning 928 750 2324 Johnny homie so we can talk some details. 

Will be kut this weekend homie. 
Thanks again playa
Wuz good G, ur plaque as well. 
Que onda Elim, krazy busy round here dawgy. 
:biggrin: 

Will be kut this weekend Art and thanks again for the love homie. :biggrin: 
U already know playa!!!! :biggrin: 
Hellz yeah playa gonna look sikkk!!! :biggrin: 
Here at KrazyKutting we dont do cheesy lookn tow hitches we make them Profesional!!!! real easy when u have Karzicon to rely on :biggrin: 

Jesse in SanAnto, TX gracias homie u've been riding with us from day one and we appreciate the love and support carnal. Hopefully we can chill wen im in San Antonio. 

















David in Hawaii here u go brother, thanks for sendn me the O.G plaque to replicate and u'll love the CNC mill work and the hand engravin we're gonna apply to these beauty's.

















Javier in El Paso, TX here's a sample of what the rest of ur plaques are gonna look like homie. I'll see u in Phoenix , yeah by the way Mando and I are sponsoring the show in PHNX so we're lookn forward to settn up a bad ass booth. 









Rob in NYC thanks brother for the krazy order ur plaques are gonna look amazingly sik as well homie!!!!!








thanks again to all our kustomers for the support and love keep them orders coming homies gonna have another big group pic on sunday to post up!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Feb 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16715140-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up carnal, kool man look forward to meetn wit u in PHNX mar 6th :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:50 PM~16715192
> *Just an idea...it be cool to build comething and have it raffle off for charity event or what not! i would be totally down for something like that!  Get everyone involved!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm down just let me get caught up with all the work we have and Tony, you and I will sit down and collaborate on the build and we'll have a raffle that will be done live in Las Vegas in our booth, oh yeah we'll make sure we sponsore the Super Show AGAIN and GET a BIG ASS BOOTH that can be seen from Canada,lol. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:54 PM~16715234
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Feb 24 2010, 08:10 PM~16716123
> *that would be a good thing to do...
> 
> what do you think johnny?
> *


I'm down i know Sam did a similar raffle last year so i'll get with my partner Tony n Sam n we'll get down on one for everyone to enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

whats up kk keep up the good work homie let me know when u shippin mine out thanks for all the badass shit u did 4 me and my club members


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking damn good johnny keep it up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 25 2010, 06:40 AM~16716544
> *Wuz up carnal, kool man look forward to meetn wit u in PHNX mar 6th  :biggrin:
> I'm down just let me get caught up with all the work we have and Tony, you and I will sit down and collaborate on the build and we'll have a raffle that will be done live in Las Vegas in our booth, oh yeah we'll make sure we sponsore the Super Show AGAIN and GET a BIG ASS BOOTH that can be seen from Canada,lol. Peace.
> :biggrin:
> I'm down i know Sam did a similar raffle last year so i'll get with my partner Tony n Sam n we'll get down on one for everyone to enjoy.  :biggrin:
> *


The only problem we'll have is deciding which model is going to pull the lucky winning ticket out of the bowl. Blonde, brunette, or red head? Decisions decisions :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

tony hit me up pm when you got a min


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2010, 08:38 AM~16729432
> *tony hit me up pm when you got a min
> *


sent


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright gotta give a Big shout out to KrazyKutting's RELIABLE,CLUTCH n Profesional plater Speedy outta long beach, CA by way of La Habra Plating :biggrin: :biggrin: Gracias pinche Speedy for ALWAYS coming tru homie and like u told me last nite to apologize to the competition for them not gettn there plaques yesterday when we SURE did :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: nutng personal strictly bizness :biggrin: 
Alright homies here we go group photo time , luv lookn at ur guys Wet ass Chrome plaques, n thanks for the krazy ass orders this week i'll b postn a grip of more kut items this sunday n thanks to all the new orders that were placed yesterday. 

Mando i need a bigger living room and a panoramic camera to take better group pics,lol.









Pete n Art here u go homeboys outta my birth town Merced CA

















Mana was krazkn playa, thanks again for going tru KK for ur CLEAN smooth consistent plaques playa. Look at how clean all ur letter are bro i put thought and consideration into EVERYTHING i do.

















Fidencio here ur remaining 3placas carnalito shippn Monday, gracias

















Hella kool when i get two different clubs from same city orderin at same time :biggrin: 









Mike and ALL my carnales from Tejas gracias for givin ur love and support to the new kids on the block :0 :biggrin: look forward to hangin out with my homies from Eagle Pass today when they come to pick up some gangster ass parts we did for them :biggrin: 








Put the new logo in there clean plaques









Patrick here u go homie, touching plaque carnal looks clean.









Anthony in Sin City thanks again homie









Bryan Sanchez gracias homie for ur repeat order









Jose here u go homie see u n PHNX next week stop by out booth we gonna have tons of goodies :0 









dominique here it is playa thanks for the repeat order and ur pendants will be KrazyKutting CHUNKY :biggrin: 









Feliciano in WA gracias homie for the big order and heres ur engraved and chrome plaques ur 2tone ones will b ready nxt friday :biggrin: 

























KrazyKutting lovessss lining up your guys orders week in and week out, call the ORIGINAL Plaque company that ELIMINATED DESGIN FEES AND SETUP FEES 928 750 2324 ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: 
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yo johnny hit me up on my new cell bro


----------



## PHXKSTM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 hollywood

ttt krazy


----------



## vicmarcos

Johnny wheres my pics ????i wanta be the first one to see them :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 27 2010, 03:46 PM~16742861
> *
> Feliciano in WA gracias homie for the big order and heres ur engraved and chrome plaques ur 2tone ones will b ready nxt friday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  Those are sick  but they're all beautiful!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

POST THEM UP ALREADY JOHNNY........
YOU KILLIN ME....... :around: :around:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got my package in the mail today, your the man johnny, looks 10x better in person:worship: 









call me bro, so we can start on the new order  hno:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright homies two type of Thank You's are in order. First thanks to all the homies that have been hella hella patient wit us for there orders and Second Thanks to the new orders placed last week,at the show in Phoenix and this week!!! Its insanely krazy round here so we'll keep postin up big ass GROUP pics of our work to try and focus on kutting kutting kutting!!!! You guys are the best customers straight up and we want to be the Best Kutting company as well!!! :biggrin: 

Just sent off this big ass Monstrous batch of plaques and kut items to our homeboy Speedy to put his majic touch on :biggrin: 









Jose out in Cali gracias G for the love and we're lookn forward to doing lots more homie :biggrin: 









Troy n the R.O. family thanks like always brothers for the support :biggrin: 

















Dominique here u go g Monstrous Boyz plaque thanks for being patient loc's









Anthony n AZ thanks carnal and i met ur brother in PHNX kool vato man, thanks for the love homie.









Ruben in SanAnto TX gracias carnal for the big order and look forward to seeing u in Tx real soon homie.

















My homie homie Neto in PHNX AZ gracia loc's for the continued love and support u know cant NOONE get close to our product :0 :biggrin: We'll have the CHUNKY ASS KRAZYKUTTING STYLE SHOW PENDANTS for u also carnal.









Big Mike n lilman in SD graicas playas for the continued orders here ur plaques sportn that KrazyKutting/Karzicon technology on them!!!









Mr. Luxurious my homie Paul Garcia :biggrin: thanks for being patient carnal i'm kuttn ur other ones that are gonna say "SanJose Lowrider" real soon.









Norman in TX here u go pimpn ur bike plaque to complete ur big order









Delivered these forks to the homie Richard in Phnx thanks carnal.









some Krazyass TNT rims we're doing for a BIG bike build comin outta AZ for a homie who's going hella hard!!!









Wow man this pace aint slowin down either we bangin out plaque after plaque in cant wait to show the new order we got in PHNX :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Hell yeah those Gargoyle rims are gonna be hella sick when they're done :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 9 2010, 07:24 PM~16842229
> *Alright homies two type of Thank You's are in order. First thanks to all the homies that have been hella hella patient wit us for there orders and Second Thanks to the new orders placed last week,at the show in Phoenix  and this week!!! Its insanely krazy round here so we'll keep postin up big ass GROUP pics of our work to try and focus on kutting kutting kutting!!!! You guys are the best customers straight up and we want to be the Best Kutting company as well!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Just sent off this big ass Monstrous batch of plaques and kut items to our homeboy Speedy to put his majic touch on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose out in Cali gracias G for the love and we're lookn forward to doing lots more homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troy n the R.O. family thanks like always brothers for the support  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominique here u go g Monstrous Boyz plaque thanks for being patient loc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony n AZ thanks carnal and i met ur brother in PHNX kool vato man, thanks for the love homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben in SanAnto TX gracias carnal for the big order and look forward to seeing u in Tx real soon homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie homie Neto in PHNX AZ gracia loc's for the continued love and support u know cant NOONE get close to our product  :0  :biggrin: We'll have the CHUNKY ASS KRAZYKUTTING STYLE SHOW PENDANTS for u also carnal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mike n lilman in SD graicas playas for the continued orders here ur plaques sportn that KrazyKutting/Karzicon technology on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Luxurious my homie Paul Garcia  :biggrin: thanks for being patient carnal i'm kuttn ur other ones that are gonna say "SanJose Lowrider" real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman in TX here u go pimpn ur bike plaque to complete ur big order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered these forks to the homie Richard in Phnx thanks carnal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some Krazyass TNT rims we're doing for a BIG bike build comin outta AZ for a homie who's going hella hard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man this pace aint slowin down either we bangin out plaque after plaque in cant wait to show the new order we got in PHNX  :0  :biggrin:
> *


TEXAS ROAD HOUSE THIS WEEKEND ON YOU HUH!! :biggrin: 

DONT FORGET MY SHIT!!!!!!!  :x: :x:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here at Krazykutting and Karzicon we try n incorporate all our resources to provide beautifull quality products for ALL our customers, heres a lil preview of different type of finish and look we're playin with. PowderCoated parts that are both CNC'd Milled and Hand Engraved to bring a different finish to our clean parts!









Bad azz Hydraulic Tank for a very good customer of ours :0 :biggrin: when Mando's done makin the SQUARE hardlines and engraving them this puppy is gonna look SIKKKK!!! 








BOTH CNC MILL AND HANDENGRAVING COMBINED ON THIS BAD BOY!!!!









my homie David in HAWAII here u brother should have them all done this week, thanks for being patient brother!!!
:biggrin: 









Engraving 18of these and deliverin them in person all 2tone, I LOVE IT!!!!!! :biggrin: 

























Krazy ill TNT parts Exlusively One of a Kind for the homie Vicmarcos!!! the rest of parts are gonna be posted when i get them bak from 2tone :0 :biggrin: 
























Old World AZTEC culture meets 2010 Krazy TNT parts!!!!!! Great job Roger and Jaime!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

clean ass work as usual :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright homies again ya'll are takin us to the top day in and day out!!!!!!!!!! Krazy homies real F'ing Krazy :biggrin: 










Javier from El Paso Slow n Low CC gracias carnal for the props and the info u gave me at the show , good to know those comments were said keeps me from feeling bad bout our Great Prices and Quality thats makin our competion follow!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















Tone and Paul from Luxurios THANKS HOMIES for the love and support and i'll anounce it so EVERYONE dat doubts or tells u guys we dont wanna do work for Luxurious can READ it....I REALLY ENJOY DOING WORK FOR EVERY CLUB REGADLESS!!! We're here to provide u guys wit krazy affordable products that are the top notch of quality out there so thanks Luxurious CC & BC for ur support homies :biggrin: 

















Hector and John wassup homies!!! Yo man u guys are the best man thanks for always puttn in order after order money up front everytime!!! Gracias homies see u guys in Dallas








Big homie Feliciano gracias carnal for the big ass 12plaque fully engraved plaque order homie here are ur 2tone engraved placas!!!

























Andre in Kansas thanks homie for gettn our number from the LRM issue and placin ur order homie!!! tell all the homies in Kansas bout where u got the cleanest plaque around from :biggrin: 









Carlos "Relic" here u go brother give me a call bro so we can talk bout the rest of them









TNT bike parts that were delivered at PHNX thanks homies

























alright fellas bak to work have tons tons of orders to cad and kut and fabricate!!!!


----------



## lesstime

hey johnny 
it me thomas(ageless styles) 
i need to know if you can make me a part tonyo told me to come talk to you 
i need a bullet shaped tank about the size of a 1 liter bottle ill make the holes for what i need 
cheaper the better lol but still what qulity you guys give it dont have to be heavy duty but it cant leak hahaha 
thanks guys


----------



## Rperez

Hey Johnny give me a call... Ramon


----------



## vicmarcos

Krazy ill TNT parts Exlusively One of a Kind for the homie Vicmarcos!!! the rest of parts are gonna be posted when i get them bak from 2tone :0 :biggrin: 
























Old World AZTEC culture meets 2010 Krazy TNT parts!!!!!! Great job Roger and Jaime!!!!
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
can't wait to see them all 2toned up :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks johnny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ANSWER YOUR PHONE FOOL!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


and im stealing a couple pics from you


----------



## TonyO

lookin bad ass


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 04:54 PM~16852845
> *lookin bad ass
> *


i know hu?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 11 2010, 03:21 AM~16853101
> *i know hu?
> *


your bike is gonna be sick


----------



## TonyO

Again TNT is grateful to its vested business partner KrazyKutting for contribution to this weekend's win

AZ War Chief Best Trike

TonyO 1st and 3rd Best Bikes, Best Engraving, Best Display, Best Accessories

Cadillac Jay 2nd Best Bike

All top 3 bikes and best trike had TNT parts and all were RO bikes so we've kick started this year right.

I also want to mention Pirate Bike's wins just go to show that even a 16" semi custom can take top awards at LRM shows its not just up for racical 20"s to win


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

very nice  








BOTH CNC MILL AND HANDENGRAVING COMBINED ON THIS BAD BOY!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice work


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 05:26 PM~16853141
> *your bike is gonna be sick
> *


thanks alot TONY O  
i cant wait to get all the parts and put them all together....its gonna be better than X-mas for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

any new updates johnny?? call me


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16843103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: Those are very impressive!!!! :thumbsup: 

:wow: You did an awesome job AT ALL bro


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 23 2010, 06:44 AM~16971470
> *ttt
> *


your parts are soo nice and unique! .. its gonna come out sweeeet


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 01:28 PM~16974858
> *your parts are soo nice and unique! .. its gonna come out sweeeet
> *


You aint lying homie!!!!!!!! Yo Daniel welcome to Rollerz Only Yuma Chptr playa :biggrin: Yo man you and Tony did OUTSTANDING in the booth in San Diego and big ass thanks to Troy as well for the love he shows us ALL the time as well. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Juz unloaded the merchendise from San Diego show, been krazy busy didn't even have time to make it to SD to help out TonyO n Daniel in the KrazyKutting booth but from the calls and sales we received this week and at the show i can tell it was a successful show also Sam was ready and loaded to rep KrazyKutting booth in Dallas but unfortunetly the show got cancelled due to snow in Dallas. Kool homies we've been blazing Caddin and Kuttn and gettn everyones order out THANKS to the homies that have been patient and understanding EVERYONE's order will come out hella pimp :biggrin: Thanks for the orders homies, peace. 

Plaques gettn shipped and that were shipped out GROUP PIC time!!! we love takn big ol group pics :wow: :biggrin: 









Anthony thanks homie









Ruben gracias carnal for the support and wait till u get ur pendants done carnal









Jose in O.C. thanks homie









Fidencio was kool kickn it wit u and ur club in Eagle Pass TX lookn forward to going bak to TX end of April :cheesy: 









Dominique thanks homeboy









Paulie heres ur beautifull forks all engraved and 24kt gold plated

























Sum bad ass bumpers we engraved and 2toned for a clean ass car we're doing alot of work for outta Texas :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: 









































KEEP EM ORDERS COMING HOMIES :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2010, 01:40 AM~16983099
> *You aint lying homie!!!!!!!! Yo Daniel welcome to Rollerz Only Yuma Chptr playa  :biggrin: Yo man you and Tony did OUTSTANDING in the booth in San Diego and big ass thanks to Troy as well for the love he shows us ALL the time as well. :biggrin:
> *


No problem playboy! the parts speak for themselves all I had to do is write the orders down! :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

post my pics johnny :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2010, 04:41 AM~16983104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup brother I snapped some pics of those bad ass Aztec parts you did for that bomb truck:

Here's a shot of those crazy ass one of a kind kustom rotors and jack stands










Here's those stacked Aztec chips you did


----------



## Sr.Castro

WHATS UP KK GIME A CALL HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17024594
> *WHATS UP KK GIME A CALL HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## vicmarcos

me three


----------



## RareClass

HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO ENGRAVE A PLAQUR


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up homies, man sorry bout not having time to post up krazy ass work we've been bangin out left and right its a frikn krazyhouse up in here with orders!!! thanks to u guys and ur referrals!!! Keep em coming i LOVE cadding and kutting and we're doing our best to get everyones order banged out. Much love and thanks!!
Jessica and club from CO gracias for the order!!!


















My homie John from San Antonio, TX gracias loc's for the orders and the homies u've been sendin our way!!! Good lookn out playboy. :biggrin: 








PROPS TO SAMMY SAM ON HIS DESIGN OF UR LOGO JOHN ITS FRICKN CLEAN AND OH YEAH THERE KUT OUTTA .25 ALUMINUM  

Junior from Mexicalli Mexico thanks carnal for coming down to the shop and pickn up ur plaques in person :biggrin: 

















David what up homie heres ur plaque kut out we're just welding the front piece to the plaque.









Jumbo Group pic,lol keep them orders coming homies we just knocking them out one at a time
































Troy thanks for the 10plaque order brother!!!! :biggrin: 








































































































YEAH WE CAN THROW A GROUP LINEUP ALL DAY EVERYDAY,LOL WE JUST NEED MORE TIME TO UPLOAD ALL THE WORK THAT GETS PRODUCED !!!!THANKS THANKS THANKS HOMIES FOR THE ORDERS AND THE PATIENCE EVERYONE ORDER WILL GET DONE OUR PROMISE :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Man these Jumbo plaques are krazyklean and for the price of 495.00 Triple Plated Chrome (NO polishin and telln a customer there chrome,lol) there a bargain!!! So anyone lookn for Jumbo plaques call KrazyKutting!!! gracias
































































KRAZYKUTTING "SHOW" PENDANTS NO CHEESY BITE MARKS ON THEM FOR THE SAKE OF MAKING THEM SMALL LIKE A DIME,LOL IF WE'RE NOT GONNA GIVE U GUYS SOMETHING BEAUTIFULL WE'D RATHER NOT MAKE IT LET ALONE POST A PIC OF A PENDANT THAT LOOKS LIKE WE KUT IT WIT A PLASMA,LOL








CASE N POINT

































































THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR THE RIDICULOUS ORDERS AND WE'RE GETTN CONSTANTLY SO WE'LL DO OUR BEST TO MAKE SURE WE DONT MAKE THE MISTAKE OF LEAVING U GUYS WITHOUT PICS OR POSTS ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bad ass work homie. did you get my pendents also?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17065648
> *Man these Jumbo plaques are krazyklean and for the price of 495.00 Triple Plated Chrome (NO polishin and telln a customer there chrome,lol) there a bargain!!! So anyone lookn for Jumbo plaques call  KrazyKutting!!! gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRAZYKUTTING "SHOW" PENDANTS NO CHEESY BITE MARKS ON THEM FOR THE SAKE OF MAKING THEM SMALL LIKE A DIME,LOL IF WE'RE NOT GONNA GIVE U GUYS SOMETHING BEAUTIFULL WE'D RATHER NOT MAKE IT LET ALONE POST A PIC OF A PENDANT THAT LOOKS LIKE WE KUT IT WIT A PLASMA,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE N POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR THE RIDICULOUS ORDERS AND WE'RE GETTN CONSTANTLY SO WE'LL DO OUR BEST TO MAKE SURE WE DONT MAKE THE MISTAKE OF LEAVING U GUYS WITHOUT PICS OR POSTS ON LAYITLOW  :biggrin:
> *


looking good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 2 2010, 08:51 AM~17074308
> *looking good
> *


im glad he used most the designs i did for yall, to bad he couldnt make that EAGLE NECK!


----------



## vicmarcos

ya i know i think that would of looked better :happysad: oh well...

johnny you got my pm??


----------



## vicmarcos

been calling you wheres everyone at?? 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17065648
> *Man these Jumbo plaques are krazyklean and for the price of 495.00 Triple Plated Chrome (NO polishin and telln a customer there chrome,lol) there a bargain!!! So anyone lookn for Jumbo plaques call  KrazyKutting!!! gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRAZYKUTTING "SHOW" PENDANTS NO CHEESY BITE MARKS ON THEM FOR THE SAKE OF MAKING THEM SMALL LIKE A DIME,LOL IF WE'RE NOT GONNA GIVE U GUYS SOMETHING BEAUTIFULL WE'D RATHER NOT MAKE IT LET ALONE POST A PIC OF A PENDANT THAT LOOKS LIKE WE KUT IT WIT A PLASMA,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE N POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR THE RIDICULOUS ORDERS AND WE'RE GETTN CONSTANTLY SO WE'LL DO OUR BEST TO MAKE SURE WE DONT MAKE THE MISTAKE OF LEAVING U GUYS WITHOUT PICS OR POSTS ON LAYITLOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 7 2010, 12:50 AM~17114347
> *been calling you wheres everyone at??
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


He's been busy lately


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17115803
> *He's been busy lately
> *


 :yessad: Yeah it sounds like just a blow me off answer until you go down there and spend a day with him, his phn goes off non stop w people w questions, wanting updates ect..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2010, 04:28 AM~17116260
> *:yessad: Yeah it sounds like just a blow me off answer until you go down there and spend a day with him, his phn goes off non stop w people w questions, wanting updates ect..
> *


Exactly that's what happens when you're a full blown crazy shop that does everything from cutting to fabrication, paint, body :around: Not to mention the bad ass bike parts TNT has in the works with some inventory cut and chromed available soon.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 6 2010, 08:28 PM~17116260
> *:yessad: Yeah it sounds like just a blow me off answer until you go down there and spend a day with him, his phn goes off non stop w people w questions, wanting updates ect..
> *


i told him he need a someone on the phns over there.... :yes:


----------



## lesstime

where do i send my resume??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2010, 05:35 AM~17117073
> *i told him he need a someone on the phns over there.... :yes:
> *


Well I dont think the phones are the problem people can leave messages, its doing the work that keeps him busy.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17117164
> *Well I dont think the phones are the problem people can leave messages, its doing the work that keeps him busy.
> *


none of the lines accept messages :drama:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2010, 05:44 AM~17117192
> *none of the lines accept messages :drama:
> *


True so anyone who needs to get a hold of him needs to keep calling keep calling keep calling day and night


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17117419
> *True so anyone who needs to get a hold of him needs to keep calling keep calling keep calling day and night
> *


i know he's been bussy and all
just trying to make sure my parts got sent out...
he said he was sending them...and going let me know the shipping cost but haven't heard nothing yet...just trying to get everything paid up..
need the parts on the bike this weekend hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 7 2010, 06:52 AM~17118033
> *i know he's been bussy and all
> just trying to make sure my parts got sent out...
> he said he was sending them...and going let me know the shipping cost but haven't heard nothing yet...just trying to get everything paid up..
> need the parts on the bike this weekend hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Keep callin him then that's all I can say :dunno: Last I heard he was supposed to take the parts to you last weekend or the weekend before or something so I dunno.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2010, 12:08 AM~17120057
> *Keep callin him then that's all I can say :dunno:  Last I heard he was supposed to take the parts to you last weekend or the weekend before or something so I dunno.
> *


i'll try again today....  

things didn't work out last weekend for him to bring the parts out..i couldn't go meet up with him


----------



## vicmarcos

i'm sure he sent them out 
i just need to get this paid up so i don't spend my money on other things... :happysad: thats all :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

ttt


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: wow homie


----------



## KrazyKutting

ONCE AGAIN HOMIES THERES A NEW SAYIN ROUND HERE.....ITS CALLED THE NONBULLSHITN LIST!!! AND WE'VE BEEN RACKN UP FREQUENT FLIER MILE POINTS ON THAT LIST :0 :biggrin: SORRY IF I DONT ANSWER MY PHONE AND "NO SAM I'M NOT HIRING A SECRETARY,LOL" WE'D RATHER BE SOO FRIKN BUSY THAT WE CANT GET TO THE PHONE AND BE ABLE TO QUALITY CONTROL THE KRAZY ASS AMOUNT OF WORK WE PUT OUT AND HAVE HOMIES WILLING TO TAKE A NUMBER AN WAIT FOR THERE KRAZY PARTS THAN TRY AND DO EVERYTHING AT ONCE AND COMPROMISE QUALITY. SO PLEASE EMAIL ME FIRST WITH UR PROJECTS AND IF I DONT RETURN EMAILS THEN CALL ME, THANKS. 


Whew!!!!!!! We are mad busy and EVERYONE we MEAN EVERYONE at Krazykutting and Karzicon is workn there ass's off to meet ur guys orders from KrazyKutting plaques,pendants,bike parts to Karzicons bad ass inventory billet parts to there grills,kustom aarms,frameoff builds,modifications and other clean Karzicon projects we are VERY thankfull n appreciative for ur guys support and patience. We'll continue to do what we do here which is MAKE UR WISHES HAPPEN!!! ALL DAY EVERYDAY we dont take breaks here we're tryn to turn into the machines we use everyday, strong n efficient!! Thanks homies, peace. 

GROUP PIC :biggrin: WOW!! THATS KRAZY KRAZY AMOUNT OF PLAQUES :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

SORRY HOMIES I KNOW ALL OUR PICS TAKE A LONNNNGGG ASS TIME TO UPLOAD IN UR COMPUTERS CUZ WE HAVE WAY TOO MANY TO UPLOAD N SHOW OFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT THE BADDEST TOPIC ON HERE THAT PUTS UP WORK WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT!!!!

























3

















MORE GROUP PICS OF WORK WE JUST KUT OUT AND SHOULD BE GETTN BACK TOMORROW NITE :biggrin: 

























































































































































HIJOLE QUE DESMADRE TENEMOS AQUI!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy:  :boink: 
GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! THANKS HOMIES HAVE FUN CHECKN OUT OUR BEAUTIFULL KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES


----------



## TonyO

Cant wait to see my inventory of chromed TNT pedals next week.


----------



## lesstime

same here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 8 2010, 05:18 PM~17136332
> *SORRY HOMIES I KNOW ALL OUR PICS TAKE A LONNNNGGG ASS TIME TO UPLOAD IN UR COMPUTERS CUZ WE HAVE WAY TOO MANY TO UPLOAD N SHOW OFF  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT THE BADDEST TOPIC ON HERE THAT PUTS UP WORK WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE GROUP PICS OF WORK WE JUST KUT OUT AND SHOULD BE GETTN BACK TOMORROW NITE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIJOLE QUE DESMADRE TENEMOS AQUI!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :cheesy:    :boink:
> GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! THANKS HOMIES HAVE FUN CHECKN OUT OUR BEAUTIFULL KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES
> *


looking real good bro, excellent work


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17141132
> *Cant wait to see my inventory of chromed TNT pedals next week.
> *


me too. when are you going to anounce the new tx distributor? :0


----------



## Sr.Castro

whats up kk u need to give me a call or a text and let me know when im going to get my stuff n homie


----------



## vicmarcos

whats up with everyone seems like you have jumpped ship ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 03:47 PM~17181576
> *whats up with everyone seems like you have jumpped ship ....
> *


its called staying busy and working :0


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2010, 04:10 PM~17181833
> *its called staying busy and working :0
> *


no its called going to disneyland and playing :0 :0 
he just answered the phone


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 04:20 PM~17181967
> *no its called going to disneyland and playing :0  :0
> he just answered the phone
> *


oh goodie for you


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17186162
> *oh goodie for you
> *


i know hu??and anyways whats it to you??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17186227
> *i know hu??and anyways whats it to you??
> *


nothing. just see you on here alot looking for stuff


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:09 PM~17186245
> *nothing. just see you on here alot looking for stuff
> *


looking for what?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 10:11 PM~17186261
> *looking for what?????
> *


people,parts,services, i dunno what your looking for all the time. good luck. johnny is good people


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17186276
> *people,parts,services, i dunno what your looking for all the time. good luck. johnny is good people
> *


really thats funny cause the only parts i have got from here have been from johnny,,,and a few parts from the sale topic....i have never went looking or asking for people or parts.....except for those people who owe me parts


i check out everyone topic just like eveyone else on here...and if i see something i want or need then i'll get it thats what you would do right??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 10:17 PM~17186328
> *really thats funny cause the only parts i have got from here have been from johnny,,,and a few parts from the sale topic....i have never went looking or asking for people or parts.....except for those people who owe me parts
> i check out everyone topic just like eveyone else on here...and if i see something i want or need then i'll get it  thats what you would do right??
> *


kool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2010, 10:19 PM~17145122
> *me too. when are you going to anounce the new tx distributor? :0
> *


Word I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor. He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts. 

Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.

Welcome to team TNT bROther.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## vicmarcos

pm sent tony


----------



## Mike_e

i wanted to know if you guys could do wheels chip 4 KO's,exactly the same


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 14 2010, 01:44 PM~17191876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to know if you guys could do wheels chip 4 KO's,exactly the same
> *


Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

hey tony any news on the parts yet??call me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 18 2010, 11:30 AM~17227977
> *hey tony any news on the parts yet??call me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:13 PM~17230327
> *TONY PLEASE CALL THIS FOOL. LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN WHATS IT TO YOU?????WHO R YOU ANYWAYS TONYS WATCHDOG OR HIS LIL BBBBBIIIITTTT******HHHHHHH????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> AGAIN WHATS IT TO YOU?????WHO R YOU ANYWAYS TONYS WATCHDOG OR HIS LIL BBBBBIIIITTTT******HHHHHHH????
> :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

please dont mess up this topic. johnny and tony worked too hard to get this business right


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey vicmarcos I just sent tony a message for you


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:07 PM~17230963
> *i was trying to help you out. then you call me talking all this nonsence
> *


DID I NEED YOUR HELP OR ASK FOR IT.... HUM NO 

I THINK TONY COMES ON HERE ALL THE TIME AND CAN READ THIS AND DOES READ THIS...
YOU JUST TRYING TO START SOME DRAMA...TRUST ME BRO IF YOU WERE WAITING ON THE THINGS I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON AND FOR HOW LONG YOU WOULDN'T BE ALL UP ON THIS THE WAY YOU R..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17231002
> *DID I NEED YOUR HELP OR ASK FOR IT.... HUM  NO
> 
> I THINK TONY COMES ON HERE ALL THE TIME AND CAN READ THIS AND DOES READ THIS...
> YOU JUST TRYING TO START SOME DRAMA...TRUST ME BRO IF YOU WERE WAITING ON THE THINGS I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON AND FOR HOW LONG YOU WOULDN'T BE ALL UP ON THIS THE WAY YOU R..
> *


He said he will call u in abit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17231002
> *DID I NEED YOUR HELP OR ASK FOR IT.... HUM   NO
> 
> I THINK TONY COMES ON HERE ALL THE TIME AND CAN READ THIS AND DOES READ THIS...
> YOU JUST TRYING TO START SOME DRAMA...TRUST ME BRO IF YOU WERE WAITING ON THE THINGS I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON AND FOR HOW LONG YOU WOULDN'T BE ALL UP ON THIS THE WAY YOU R..
> *


 :0


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:08 PM~17230976
> *please dont mess up this topic. johnny and tony worked too hard to get this business right
> *


ME I'M NOT THE ONE GETTING ALL UP INTO SOMEONE ELSE SH*T
THAT WOULD BE YOU HOMIE


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:14 PM~17231034
> *i am waiting on parts from these guys right now. pm them and keep it in a pm. dont call me agian talking and cursing the way you did. end of story.
> *


STOP TRYING TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO AND HOW TO DO IT... 
I KNOW WHAT TO DO AND I HAVE BEEN DOING A LOT OF THINGS ALL OF WHICH IS NONE OF YOUR BUSSINESS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 18 2010, 07:17 PM~17231053
> *STOP TRYING TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO AND HOW TO DO IT...
> I KNOW WHAT TO DO AND I HAVE BEEN DOING A LOT OF THINGS ALL OF WHICH IS NONE OF YOUR BUSSINESS
> *


 :biggrin: ok homie your right the customer is always right right?


----------



## show-bound

:drama:


----------



## vicmarcos

ALL I WAS DONIG WAS ASKING TONY A ? THEN YOU GO AND JUMP ON IT

TONY COULD OF ANSWERED FOR HIMSELF.. QUE NO


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 18 2010, 10:26 PM~17231997
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17231997
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


X3


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 01:49 AM~17193158
> *Pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


He's gonna be like that other guy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 05:11 AM~17231002
> *DID I NEED YOUR HELP OR ASK FOR IT.... HUM  NO
> 
> I THINK TONY COMES ON HERE ALL THE TIME AND CAN READ THIS AND DOES READ THIS...
> YOU JUST TRYING TO START SOME DRAMA...TRUST ME BRO IF YOU WERE WAITING ON THE THINGS I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON AND FOR HOW LONG YOU WOULDN'T BE ALL UP ON THIS THE WAY YOU R..
> *


I hardly ever get on layitlow anymore people need to start emailing me:

[email protected]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 14 2010, 01:47 AM~17181576
> *whats up with everyone seems like you have jumpped ship ....
> *


KK and me hardly have any time to get on here anymore. Once pics are posted up he bounces back to work. If we spent all our time on LIL we wouldn't have time to take orders and get things done. There is no online computer at the waterjet machine or in the shop and I'm blocked from layitlow at work so our layitlow time is not that much anymore


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 19 2010, 05:19 AM~17231080-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> este fooker :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 05:19 AM~17231082
> *ALL I WAS DONIG WAS ASKING TONY A ?  THEN YOU GO AND JUMP ON IT
> 
> TONY COULD OF ANSWERED FOR HIMSELF.. QUE NO
> *


Like I said I hardly get on here at all I'm on here maybe 4 hours total during the week.

I did not get a chance to pick anything up on Friday but I've asked him every single day to get your parts to you.


----------



## vicmarcos

like i said you always come on here .....
i didn't and wasnt asking ?s to antone else....this sa rollers just always jumpping up and trying to say something....
i wasnt expecting a call right a way,,but a call none the less..this FOOL needs to stay out of it...
from our conversation is what i was asking the ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 03:41 PM~17234743
> *like i said you always come on here .....
> i didn't and wasnt asking ?s to antone else....this sa rollers just always jumpping up and trying to say something....
> i wasnt expecting a call right a way,,but a call none the less..this FOOL needs to stay out of it...
> from our conversation is what i was asking the ?
> *


I get on here like 20 minutes in the morning I'm not always on here :nosad:

And I'm out...........

If anyone needs to get ahold of me email me [email protected]

or TEXT me 520-227-9785 I can't be taking calls at work I have a nosy ass cubicle neighbor and my toupee wearing boss sits on the other side of me its NOT a good work environment :nosad:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2010, 05:44 AM~17234754
> *I get on here like 20 minutes in the morning I'm not always on here :nosad:
> 
> And I'm out...........
> 
> If anyone needs to get ahold of me email me [email protected]
> 
> or TEXT me 520-227-9785  I can't be taking calls at work I have a nosy ass cubicle neighbor and my toupee wearing boss sits on the other side of me its NOT a good work environment :nosad:
> *


thats cool whitin those 20 mins you could answer a ? que no?
like i said i wasnt expecting something within minutes just a answer or a call..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2010, 05:29 AM~17234698
> *He's gonna be like that other guy
> *


that was the guy


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2010, 05:44 AM~17234754
> *I get on here like 20 minutes in the morning I'm not always on here :nosad:
> 
> And I'm out...........
> 
> If anyone needs to get ahold of me email me [email protected]
> 
> or TEXT me 520-227-9785  I can't be taking calls at work I have a nosy ass cubicle neighbor and my toupee wearing boss sits on the other side of me its NOT a good work environment :nosad:
> *


sent message 
pm sent also....


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny u wanted me to send you pics but i cant you need to clean out your box


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 20 2010, 04:02 PM~17249509
> *johnny u wanted me to send you pics but i cant you need to clean out your box
> *


[email protected]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 12:02 AM~17249509
> *johnny u wanted me to send you pics but i cant you need to clean out your box
> *


This will get taken care of


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17251662
> *[email protected]
> *


thanks i'll try that lets see what happens..


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 20 2010, 08:27 PM~17253740
> *thanks i'll try that lets see what happens..
> *


tried this last night he was on line however never answered....so now what...
hes not answering his phone for me or TONY so how am i suppose to reach him...

i would just like a refund and be done playing phone calls in which no one ever answers.....so johnny if you see this or someone tells you call me..so i'll know when to expect my money back!


----------



## wsrider

pm sent


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 21 2010, 12:23 PM~17259686
> *pm sent
> *


to who me or johnny??cause if it was to me i didn't get it.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt for super dope business men :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:23 PM~17260291
> *ttt for super dope business men :biggrin:
> *


is that what you call it


----------



## vicmarcos

bussiness men :roflmao: :roflmao: not bussiness men answer there phones and take messages


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:23 PM~17260291
> *ttt for super dope business men :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna try and head over there tomorrow to try and get some answers for a lot of the people who posts here and the other topic. Hopefully I can make the trip because I know you guys have been very patient in waiting for your parts.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 21 2010, 01:32 PM~17260374
> *I'm gonna try and head over there tomorrow to try and get some answers for a lot of the people who posts here and the other topic. Hopefully I can make the trip because I know you guys have been very patient in waiting for your parts.
> *


hopefully you'll have luck,cause according to tony he can't get ahold of him by phone either..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17260441
> *hopefully you'll have luck,cause according to tony he can't get ahold of him by phone either..
> *


Yeah me either but last time me and tony went he did tell us that his main job is gonna take up his morning til about 5, then from 5 til bout 10 he does his kutting and fab work. Me and tony will take more of the answering questions, hopefully getting answers timelines ect. That will hopefully free up johnny for more kutting time.

In no way is that an excuse for not answering your questions but I hope atleast when I drive down there I can stop him for bout twenty mins and to solve your issue.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 21 2010, 01:57 PM~17260701
> *Yeah me either but last time me and tony went he did tell us that his main job is gonna take up his morning til about 5, then from 5 til bout 10 he does his kutting and fab work. Me and tony will take more of the answering questions, hopefully getting answers timelines ect. That will hopefully free up johnny for more kutting time.
> 
> In no way is that an excuse for not answering your questions but I hope atleast when I drive down there I can stop him for bout twenty mins and to solve your issue.
> *


thats cool just tell him my issue is an easy one i just want a refund and its all over with..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 01:28 PM~17260334
> *is that what you call it
> *


yes mamm :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:36 PM~17261117
> *yes mamm :biggrin:
> *


wow i wonder what you think a bad bussiness man is?


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 21 2010, 04:34 PM~17261622
> *I would like to thank Krazy Kutting on behalf of all Contagious car club , for a
> fast turn around on such a bigg order.......The quality is fucking amazing and customer service is great.........Johnny thanks afuckinglot.......Iam impressed .
> 
> Keep up the great work .....the skys the limit...............
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 21 2010, 04:30 PM~17262216
> *
> *


x76


----------



## Rperez

Johnny are you almost done with my plaques? Text me or call Ramon.


----------



## vicmarcos

pedals done by KRAZYKUTTING / TNT 








notice the fine attention paid to the details of what went into these pedals......








NOW ONLY IF THEY WERE A PAIR OF PEDALS AND NOT JUST TWO PEDALS!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Apr 22 2010, 03:19 PM~17273138
> *Johnny are you almost done with my plaques?  Text me  or call Ramon.
> *


good luck with that homie


----------



## vicmarcos

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Sr.Castro

johnny been calling u and texting u every day let me know when im getting my order in its been paid for so eather send me my stuff or my money homie i can take my buisness elsewhere 512-785-9597


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 23 2010, 12:05 PM~17281284
> *johnny been calling u and texting u every day let me know when im getting my order in its been paid for so eather send me my stuff or my money homie i can take my buisness elsewhere 512-785-9597
> *


damm homie you too?? this is looking pretty bad   
collecting all of our money and not deleivering the product
damm thats a way to run a bussiness :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

this is a good way to run your bussiness right into the ground krazykutting/tnt


----------



## Rperez

We need to call Pay Pal so they can get are money back from Johnny.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Rperez+Apr 22 2010, 03:19 PM~17273138-->
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny are you almost done with my plaques?  Text me  or call Ramon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Apr 23 2010, 12:05 PM~17281284
> *johnny been calling u and texting u every day let me know when im getting my order in its been paid for so eather send me my stuff or my money homie i can take my buisness elsewhere 512-785-9597
> *


damm three people in one day wondering where you r johnny and wanting their parts or a refund ......   :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:  :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 12:11 PM~17281325
> *damm homie you too?? this is looking pretty bad
> collecting all of our money and not deleivering the product
> damm thats a way to run a bussiness :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea homie been waiting for it for months now my first order was cool but this time i guess he jumped ship yea and thats bad business he needs to call or just send or money back i guess thats what happens when u pay in full


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 06:05 PM~17279359
> *pedals done by KRAZYKUTTING / TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the fine attention paid to the details of what went into these pedals......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ONLY IF THEY WERE A PAIR OF PEDALS AND NOT JUST TWO PEDALS!!!
> *


My bad I didnt know the judges examined parts under a microscope and docked points because the parts weren't 100% perfect Damn I didnt know they judged everything like they were judging Freak Show, Game Over, Inferno, or Perfect Score those judges are amazing :thumbsup: Good luck with your title run this year. Let the best bike win :thumbsup:

I looked at those pedals as well as over 100 people who visited the booth in San Diego show and nobody but YOU caught the minor imperfections like that.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 03:25 PM~17282337
> *damm three people in one day wondering where you r johnny and wanting their parts or a refund ......     :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 24 2010, 12:25 AM~17282337
> *damm three people in one day wondering where you r johnny and wanting their parts or a refund ......     :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Out of thousands of plaque orders and dozens of bike orders and we piss off a handful of people, eh not bad you can't win them all. You can't please everyone all the time sometimes you get some people who feel they got jacked business is business. If you think you're the only person in the entire world who has felt wronged by a company then I'm sorry.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 08:05 AM~17279359
> *pedals done by KRAZYKUTTING / TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the fine attention paid to the details of what went into these pedals......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ONLY IF THEY WERE A PAIR OF PEDALS AND NOT JUST TWO PEDALS!!!
> *


they look good only if u can get 2 more 2 match those 2 did u tell them u wanted a set of pedals or 2 pedals lol hope they can fix that for u homie


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 24 2010, 11:43 AM~17289127
> *they look good only if u can get 2 more 2 match those 2 did u tell them u wanted a set of pedals or 2 pedals lol hope they can fix that for u homie
> *


ya johnny called said he'll be fixing them and all the other parts too  
so now its time to wait and see....
thanks for calling


----------



## vicmarcos

5 more weeks and ALL the parts should be here :x: :x:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## daddy o

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx for the quality products bROtha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2010, 02:48 AM~17741117
> *thankx for the quality products bROtha
> *


:wave:


----------



## mike661




----------



## KrazyKutting

Helllzzz Yeah!!! alright outta of bootcamp and my ass is ready to have some fun!!! Tony get ready to see a bunch of bike parts in the next coming weeks homie and YES we're qualifiyn in Denver homie along with Paulies Angel bike and few other ones that we're hauling up there. Kool man i'll post up pics this weekend playa!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2010, 04:47 PM~17762655
> *Helllzzz Yeah!!! alright outta of bootcamp and my ass is ready to have some fun!!! Tony get ready to see a bunch of bike parts in the next coming weeks homie and YES we're qualifiyn in Denver homie along with Paulies Angel bike and few other ones that we're hauling up there. Kool man i'll post up pics this weekend playa!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## lesstime

congrats bro how was it


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 05:22 PM~17762889
> *congrats bro how was it
> *


Was up playa, it was tuff man to have to go undercover for 4weeks while we were workn on a special vegas project. But its DONE and know i got a GRIP of orders to bang out, time to get to work peace. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

thats right time to bust out my parts and get them sent out the 23rd is just 12 days a way...tick tock...


----------



## lesstime

> Was up playa, it was tuff man to have to go undercover for 4weeks while we were workn on a special vegas project. But its DONE and know i got a GRIP of orders to bang out, time to get to work peace. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> coolcool glad your back and am sure there a million part to get made i asked tony about a few penits but never heard from him get the vagas stuff done so i can get some items :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Kiloz

So I ordered a plaque I paid already, any idea when I might be getting my plaque?


----------



## DjChey

Damn I need to get into a bike club or just make my own club this priceses are to good to pass on anyone needs a member with 7 bike to join lol


----------



## Kiloz

DjChey said:


> Damn I need to get into a bike club or just make my own club this priceses are to good to pass on anyone needs a member with 7 bike to join lol


 Woah! Seven bikes! You are your own club, I'd hold off on ordering from them just yet, they were quick to pick up when they wanted me to send the money, but I sent a few emails on any progress made and received no feed back and I called and no pick up. Hope I put trust in the rite person. :/


----------



## cone_weezy

Kiloz said:


> Woah! Seven bikes! You are your own club, I'd hold off on ordering from them just yet, they were quick to pick up when they wanted me to send the money, but I sent a few emails on any progress made and received no feed back and I called and no pick up. Hope I put trust in the rite person. :/


 why yall posting ona topic that been dead over a yr ? sounds like u wont be getting your stuff. always do search and see what the person feedback before making anykind deals


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> why yall posting ona topic that been dead over a yr ? sounds like u wont be getting your stuff. always do search and see what the person feedback before making anykind deals


I posted in this topic because I didnt want to make the a new thread for the same person. I hope I get a reply from him soon, I thought it was good feedback until now.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Who did u contact? What was his name?


----------



## cone_weezy

Kiloz said:


> I posted in this topic because I didnt want to make the a new thread for the same person. I hope I get a reply from him soon, I thought it was good feedback until now.


 lol u wouldnt be the first person either, shit there like 4. or 5 topics of everything u can think of


----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who did u contact? What was his name?



Santiago Gonzalez




cone_weezy said:


> lol u wouldnt be the first person either, shit there like 4. or 5 topics of everything u can think of


You are saying you know they cannot be trusted? Are you 100% sure homie?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Kiloz said:


> Santiago GonzalezYou are saying you know they cannot be trusted? Are you 100% sure homie?


 Santi works there, go to their main topic in Other Items, KrazyKutting and post in there... I don't think they remember they had this thread going... also there is a list of other people u can call....


----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Santi works there, go to their main topic in Other Items, KrazyKutting and post in there... I don't think they remember they had this thread going... also there is a list of other people u can call....


Thanks you homie!


----------



## cone_weezy

You are saying you know they cannot be trusted? Are you 100% sure homie? [/QUOTE] that not what i said lol i said u wouldnt be the first person making another topic


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> You are saying you know they cannot be trusted? Are you 100% sure homie?


 that not what i said lol i said u wouldnt be the first person making another topic[/QUOTE]

ohh, Yea but i hate seeing multiple threads for the same thing so id rather give life to a old thread instead of making a new one.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Kiloz said:


> Thanks you homie!


 No prob, in fact we are going there not this weekend but next to cut some parts, so if you havnt gotten any updates feel free to send me a pm and ill ask when I'm there.


----------



## mandoemex

We can be trusted 110% on everything with cutting we are trusted every week and deliver to everyone. Santiago is my Brother it's my business. Because I can't handle all the work by myself we have Santiago Sales and collecting (928)750-2324 Jose Carrillo (928)750-2324 Cutting and design, Myself I don't give my number out because I don't want to drop the ball and I am not at the shop 100% of the time on Paint adn fabbing as well as delivery at times and overall business managment, My Sister Liz Gonzalez (928)750-2323 in charge of shipping and also collecting, 

Here pics of some of our work the last 3 weeks we are not middle men or anything like that we are here to build parts for anyone that can need them please visit us at our topic in the Other items section we are the sponsor. We are on the Road to the Dallas show and will also be in Vegas. Like I said before I know until people get to know us there isn't trust but give us a chance to build it you won't be dissapointed.

Thansk
Armando Gonzalez Krazy Kutting


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup mando, 

I sent one of my members, Eppy N. from New Jersey your way and he told me that you took good care of him for me. Thank you
He ordered a PedaLScraperZ bike plaque from you last week think he just payed it paypal. I was away with the army for training and wasn't able to place the order myself, but, thank you for hooking him up for me I'll let you know when he gets it.

I confirm K.K. is a solid business man I placed orders previous to this one and never had an issue.

here's the last plaque that K.K. hooked us up with








100 % real deal I ordered payed and got it i think in like 3 or 4 weeks shipped to my doorstep


----------



## Kiloz

Sounds good everyone, thanks for reassuring me everyone, I only got nervous nervous after seeing this thread because a few people said they never got there parts, I understand that I am not there only customer and they have a lot of bigger fish to fry then my one bike plaque, guess I let LayItLow scare me a bit. :yessad:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

DO U DO MEDALLIONS? IF SO,HOW MUCH?


----------



## mandoemex

Kiloz said:


> Sounds good everyone, thanks for reassuring me everyone, I only got nervous nervous after seeing this thread because a few people said they never got there parts, I understand that I am not there only customer and they have a lot of bigger fish to fry then my one bike plaque, guess I let LayItLow scare me a bit. :yessad:


Wow I know who you are I talked to you several times and when we didn't update you was about a 5 day span when me and Santiago both thought the toher had sent you a pci of your Plaque. Please don't try and make us look bad we don't treat a small sale or a big sale any different. Everyone is welcome to check with any of our customers and see what they think even call this guy he got his plaque only a few day's after he was making a big deal about it and not because he was just because it was due and had been plated. I do not get on here so please feel free to keep people in check trying to make us look like a bad business when we are not in fact we are probably the best Customer service business there is in Lowridriding.


----------



## mandoemex

I just realized this topic was started by Krazy Kutting. Which is us. I didn't even know about this topic I was just defending my Business, but now that I know I can promote what we do each week to show everyone on here just how reliable we are. This post was not active so anyone not getting answered on here it was probably because we wern't watching this post. With that said we are the Best Plaque Business in the Game Quality, Price and customer service hands down. Wer will have a delay from time to time we are probably about 99% on delivery and when we miss we are only a week out unless customer changes the order or delays the approval process. Here is some of our latest work


----------



## Kiloz

mandoemex said:


> Wow I know who you are I talked to you several times and when we didn't update you was about a 5 day span when me and Santiago both thought the toher had sent you a pci of your Plaque. Please don't try and make us look bad we don't treat a small sale or a big sale any different. Everyone is welcome to check with any of our customers and see what they think even call this guy he got his plaque only a few day's after he was making a big deal about it and not because he was just because it was due and had been plated. I do not get on here so please feel free to keep people in check trying to make us look like a bad business when we are not in fact we are probably the best Customer service business there is in Lowridriding.


Well you quoted a older comment which someone pointed me in the rite direction, this thread is how I found out about your shop. I got my plaque and I would do business with them again that is if they dont hate me. :bowrofl:


----------



## mandoemex

Kiloz said:


> Well you quoted a older comment which someone pointed me in the rite direction, this thread is how I found out about your shop. I got my plaque and I would do business with them again that is if they dont hate me. :bowrofl:
> 
> 
> No way bro we love our customers. We just try and clear things up for the new potential customers. Thank you for you comment.


----------



## mandoemex

Cut yesterday for Customers


----------



## mandoemex

People taking advatage of the Prices and Quality we give them


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks for the work mondo cant wait to get the pedal car parts started


----------



## mandoemex

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the work mondo cant wait to get the pedal car parts started


We are already on it we pulled the one we had in storage out to start taking measrments. We should get all parts done by friday of this comming week so we can start process plating. Thanks for your support bro.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT for Krazy Kutting......


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

:shh: Not finished yet....,


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Are you Guys still doing Plaques? If yes Whats The Price Now?


----------



## regalicious

BAD ASS RIMS SANTIAGO..


----------



## latinxs

whats the price on the bike plaques? Whats the turn around time for all your plaques, car? PM if you can please. shipped to 83687


----------



## KrazyKutting

Richiecool69elka said:


> Are you Guys still doing Plaques? If yes Whats The Price Now?


Yes we do, here are the bike plaque prices:

Chrome $80
Gold $105
Chrome Engraved $145
2 Tone Engraved $190

Discounts given on order of 5 or more.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam cant wait to see the rest of it wen its all done.2012 is here.wth the new look


KrazyKutting said:


> :shh: Not finished yet....,


----------



## KrazyKutting

latinxs said:


> whats the price on the bike plaques? Whats the turn around time for all your plaques, car? PM if you can please. shipped to 83687


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here is the up in smoke parts so far:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

A bong would look sweet as a sissybar


KrazyKutting said:


> Here is the up in smoke parts so far:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

How Much Are The Pedants ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

how much For 2 Car Plaques Tripple Plated Chrome


----------



## [email protected]

1 car plaque and one bike plaque chrome?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

how much on some wheels


----------



## KrazyKutting

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much Are The Pedants ?


Pendants:
Chrome $45
Gold $55
Chrome Engraved $65
2 Tone Engraved $75

Discounts on order of 5 or more. PM me your request.


----------



## KrazyKutting

TooThrowed_214 said:


> how much For 2 Car Plaques Tripple Plated Chrome


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: was up bro


----------



## KrazyKutting

[email protected] said:


> 1 car plaque and one bike plaque chrome?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> how much on some wheels


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

thanks 3rd coast










nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking good


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some Bike and Pedal Car Parts Finished and/or worked on this week.

Rims for Shaggy's Pedal Car









Bike Rims:









Bike Plaques:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Looking real good mando shaggys rims look nice


----------



## D-ice69

KrazyKutting said:


> Here is the up in smoke parts so far:


uffin::nicoderm::worship:
Dammmmmm that,s a real sick job right there !!!! 
keep on the great work !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

These will be the pedal for the UP IN SMOKE BIKE


----------



## KrazyKutting

Parts cut/fab yesterday:









Handle Bars for sale:









Forks for WM:









Pedals for UIS:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

KrazyKutting said:


> Some Bike and Pedal Car Parts Finished and/or worked on this week.
> 
> Rims for Shaggy's Pedal Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Rims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Plaques:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good like always bro, keep up the great work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT BUMP


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Plaque









Handle Bars for WM


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

How much for some shark fin style custom parts handle bar,forks,sisybar, need a price on just all chrome an a price chrome with engraving on parts thank you


----------



## KrazyKutting

Prices sent to PM



San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> How much for some shark fin style custom parts handle bar,forks,sisybar, need a price on just all chrome an a price chrome with engraving on parts thank you


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## ATX

KrazyKutting said:


>


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO da triple twisted steering wheel:naughty: AWW HELL YEAH! glad someone is bringin it back now daz wats up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## ATX

TTT


----------



## idillon

hahah these are sweet


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Going to plating:




























Getting Shipped:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

looks good homie ready to seewhat the 405 wheels will look like:thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

That triple twisted steering wheel is crazy, how much does something like that run for?


----------



## [email protected]

need a plaque, pm some info please


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Low-Life09 said:


> That triple twisted steering wheel is crazy, how much does something like that run for?


What's up Eddie? Long time no see.


----------



## Low-Life09

What's going on homie? I been gone for a while haa


----------



## KrazyKutting

PM Sent



[email protected] said:


> need a plaque, pm some info please


----------



## KrazyKutting

Price sent to your PM



Low-Life09 said:


> That triple twisted steering wheel is crazy, how much does something like that run for?


----------



## Kiloz

Low-Life09 said:


> That triple twisted steering wheel is crazy, how much does something like that run for?


Yea that thing came out nice!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Will ship tomorrow and text you the tracking #:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Low-Life09 said:


> What's going on homie? I been gone for a while haa


Been doing big thing's with my club and my bikes. Going to the mesa show next month.


----------



## raiderhater719

Thanks for hooking me up santiago....Post some pics when you get it cut.......


----------



## KrazyKutting

Update:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bumpp


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Plaques Finished This Week:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


KrazyKutting said:


> Bike Plaques Finished This Week:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike plaques and bike sprockets completed this week.




























And some update on parts engraved going to plating:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can I get a number from you? I wanted to ask you a question a on making me pedals and on that steering wheel.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nevermind just seen the number...


----------



## regalicious

O HELL YEAH I SEE MY SUCIA PARTS THANKS .:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. CANT WAIT TO ACTYALLY GET MY STUFF MOUNTED ND ROLLIN WTH SWAGG


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike parts cut and fabricated:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

looks good


----------



## raiderhater719

I'm lovin it..... I see the bike plaques did you cut the car plaque??????


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm lovin it..... I see the bike plaques did you cut the car plaque??????


PM Sent.


----------



## raiderhater719

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent.


Thanks Santiago you guys some good peeps man.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Couple of parts delivered to WM:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Few more Items finished this week:

WM Rim w/ spider overlay and without:


















Sucia Sissy Bars:









Bike Plaques:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

the wheels look bad ass


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much for lil 12'' pedals that say s baby x


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for lil 12'' pedals that say s baby x


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some bike plaques completed this week:




























And some forks being plated after being engraved:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## David831

I need sum 12" trims pm me


----------



## KrazyKutting

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I need sum 12" trims pm me


PM Sent


----------



## CADDY CREW

Interested in plaques, pm some info please, thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

CADDY CREW said:


> Interested in plaques, pm some info please, thanks


PM Sent


----------



## regalicious

thanks for making all my custom parts


----------



## Kiloz

regalicious said:


> thanks for making all my custom parts


Wow thats a lot of faced parts :wow:


----------



## regalicious

TTT ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE CUSTOM PARTS ON MY BIKES


----------



## madrigalkustoms

regalicious said:


> TTT ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE CUSTOM PARTS ON MY BIKES


bikes and parts look sick.


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## chale63

bump.ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

regalicious said:


> thanks for making all my custom parts


really nice:yes:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thank you Juan for sharing those pictures. Wow!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some engraving for lil tricycle:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

KrazyKutting said:


> Some engraving for lil tricycle:


Those wheels look like they came out really nice. Good work.


----------



## regalicious

KrazyKutting said:


> Thank you Juan for sharing those pictures. Wow!!!


Your welcome thanks to the KrazyKutting crew cant wait to get the turntable and car parts ,then will start on some more parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## regalicious

TTT


----------



## David831

KrazyKutting said:


> Like the saying goes WE MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> THANKS GUYS FOR THE KRAZY ORDERS THIS PAST WEEK AND THANK YOU TO THE 3CLUBS I SPOKE WITH YESTERDAY BOUT THE ORDERS COMING UP THIS WEEK :0 :biggrin:


i need one childhood dreams plaque member of wat we talk n price bro pm im ready


----------



## lowlife83

whats the prices?


----------



## KrazyKutting

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> i need one childhood dreams plaque member of wat we talk n price bro pm im ready


PM Sent.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP,TTT


----------



## geovela86

I sent a email to you about some bike plaques


----------



## KrazyKutting

geovela86 said:


> I sent a email to you about some bike plaques


Email replied.


----------



## Farqup

the start of many more custom parts.. replacing all china parts with krazy kutting parts


----------



## Latin Luxury

Cant wait 4 my parts !!!!! TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

Couple of Bike parts just finished:


----------



## raiderhater719

KrazyKutting said:


> Couple of Bike parts just finished:



Looks good Santiago......Are they in the mail already??? Cant wait to get them.......:run:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

love that chucky sprocket and where i have a feeling it's going its going to look fabulous.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

I SEE MY PEDALS.Looks good .


KrazyKutting said:


>


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY LOOK. I SEE MY PEDALS. . HMMMMMMM I WONDER Y I DIDNT HavE THEM TO PUT ON YESTERDAY. NIGHT


Hahahahahaha......wonder y


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Hey Krazy Kuttin sent you a pm regardin bike plaques


----------



## KrazyKutting

Pure Lowridin said:


> Hey Krazy Kuttin sent you a pm regardin bike plaques


PM replied, thanks.


----------



## Blue94cady

Custom parts take time thanks for the parts santiago will call u on monday


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

DID YOU SEND TO THE ADDRESS I PM YOU


----------



## KrazyKutting

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> DID YOU SEND TO THE ADDRESS I PM YOU


yes


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

you theman ill hit you up soon on the neck


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bump !!! TTT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER SEE U SOON !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

WAS BRO CANT WAIT TO GET ALL THE PARTS !!!!!!! THANKS BRO


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Checked out the website. :thumbsup:
Price for pedals?


----------



## KrazyKutting

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Checked out the website. :thumbsup:
> Price for pedals?


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT SEE U SOON BROTHER !!!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

*hey*

Hey If I need like 7 car plaques for my club and like 5 bike plaquest:thumbsup: for Viejitos How much will you charge me I need some real nice ones ok
PM me if you want:thumbsup:


----------



## David831

KrazyKutting said:


>


Hey bro did u sold this crown or u still got it if u dint how long is it


----------



## lethaljoe

Do you do frames too pm me please


----------



## KrazyKutting

lethaljoe said:


> Do you do frames too pm me please


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hey bro did u sold this crown or u still got it if u dint how long is it


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey If I need like 7 car plaques for my club and like 5 bike plaquest:thumbsup: for Viejitos How much will you charge me I need some real nice ones ok
> PM me if you want:thumbsup:


PM Sent.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

How much for some wheels


----------



## KrazyKutting

84 BLAZER said:


> How much for some wheels


PM Sent.


----------



## Justin-Az

KrazyKutting said:


> Some engraving for lil tricycle:


Are these radio flyer wheels?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Are these radio flyer wheels?


Ey how much for some wheels like da


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> Ey how much for some wheels like da


x2. I was told they couldnt be plated as the tires dont come off but these are engraved and plated. They are some sick little wheels.


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> x2. I was told they couldnt be plated as the tires dont come off but these are engraved and plated. They are some sick little wheels.


U can remove them by putting them in hot water


----------



## INKEDUP

NEED PRICES ON CUSTOM SPROCKET CHROMED AND ENGRAVED


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> NEED PRICES ON CUSTOM SPROCKET CHROMED AND ENGRAVED


Wasnt lesstime sellin one homie


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Wasnt lesstime sellin one homie


I WANT A CUSTOM ONE BRO


----------



## Justin-Az

KrazyKutting said:


> Some Bike and Pedal Car Parts Finished and/or worked on this week.
> 
> Rims for Shaggy's Pedal Car


How much do these cost they look badass.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O yea


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> How much do these cost they look badass.


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

furby714 said:


> Ey how much for some wheels like da


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

INKEDUP said:


> NEED PRICES ON CUSTOM SPROCKET CHROMED AND ENGRAVED


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much for 20'' forks engraved and chromed


----------



## KrazyKutting

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for 20'' forks engraved and chromed


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

you the best i know few more months ill post pics of my parts bro


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Hey bro pm me


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

HEY HOW MUCH FOR SOME CUSTOM HANDLE BARS,FRONT FORKS,SISSY BAR AND CONTINENTAL KIT ALL ENGRAVED FOR A 20" BIKE


----------



## KrazyKutting

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Hey bro pm me


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> HEY HOW MUCH FOR SOME CUSTOM HANDLE BARS,FRONT FORKS,SISSY BAR AND CONTINENTAL KIT ALL ENGRAVED FOR A 20" BIKE


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey can u do a custom la sprocket for a 26 inch cruiser


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning !!!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NICE TQ RIMS


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm: GOODMORNING !!!!!! TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey can u do a custom la sprocket for a 26 inch cruiser


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Pedals for Outlaw Tri cycle


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

ttt! whats up from Low Impression TX!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Pedals









Bike Pedals heading to get engraved and plated


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## R0L0




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

KrazyKutting said:


>


Great work as always fellas, Krazy Kutting to the top 

Really dig the design of these forks right here, top notch


----------



## KrazyKutting

Sissy Bars going to get plated.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:shh: WERE R THE PIX !!!! :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## sgtsiko1

Bad ass homie


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, any of those sprockets for sale?


----------



## KrazyKutting

ClassicPlayer said:


> Damn, any of those sprockets for sale?


Yes, for sale and ready to ship.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

KrazyKutting said:


> Price on the two lower sprockets in this picture, if there is a difference in price, shipped to 78228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price on sprocket at the top shipped to 78228.


Prices on the sprockets mentioned above the pics shipped to 78228 please


----------



## Wiick3d951

KrazyKutting said:


>



how much for the forks n the sprockets.??


----------



## KrazyKutting

ClassicPlayer said:


> Prices on the sprockets mentioned above the pics shipped to 78228 please


Chrome Engraved Sprockets are $125, shipping is $10.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

bump how the part lookn :thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Thanks for the forks Krazy Kutting and hopefully more to come :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> PM sent


PM Replied


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UPDATED PARTS??


----------



## mandoemex

mr.widow-maker said:


> UPDATED PARTS??


Hey I just talked to you? We'll get you an answer next week . Hows the show going you know we are going to go over and sell bike parts there right ? Talk to you later homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOT U A SPOT SAVED


mandoemex said:


> Hey I just talked to you? We'll get you an answer next week . Hows the show going you know we are going to go over and sell bike parts there right ? Talk to you later homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## DETACHED

can i get a price on 12" forks chrome and engraved tribal similar to the ones pictured above?


----------



## KrazyKutting

DETACHED said:


> can i get a price on 12" forks chrome and engraved tribal similar to the ones pictured above?


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

*TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See u guys SATURDAY


----------



## mandoemex

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE
> AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
> *_


Damn I always wanted to win my very own Hooters Girl what do you have to do to win that award


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Pm me bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:bowrofl:


mandoemex said:


> Damn I always wanted to win my very own Hooters Girl what do you have to do to win that award


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

mandoemex said:


> Damn I always wanted to win my very own Hooters Girl what do you have to do to win that award


_*JUST COME DOWN YOU NEVER WHAT COULD HAPPEN!!!!!!*_:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

TTT FOR KRAZYKUTTING:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

mr.widow-maker said:


> See u guys SATURDAY


Will be there.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Pm me bro


PM Sent.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

KrazyKutting said:


>


​IS THAT SMURF SPROCKET PAINTED OR POWDER COATED ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HOW MUCH FOR A LUIGI SPROCKET NOT PLATED?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## mrotero

Pm me price for bike plaque and custom sprocket


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run: *SEE U GUYS THERE !!!!*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A LUIGI SPROCKET NOT PLATED?


FREE? :dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I wish


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FREE? :dunno:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A LUIGI SPROCKET NOT PLATED?


What size bike is that sprocket for?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> What size bike is that sprocket for?


20"


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 20"


That's tight I built a 20" mild super Mario bros bike post pics of the bike when your done with it


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> That's tight I built a 20" mild super Mario bros bike post pics of the bike when your done with it


HERES WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN WE 1ST GOT IT.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> ​IS THAT SMURF SPROCKET PAINTED OR POWDER COATED ?


Powder Coated


----------



## KrazyKutting

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A LUIGI SPROCKET NOT PLATED?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

mrotero said:


> Pm me price for bike plaque and custom sprocket


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Pm sent


PM replied


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Can u do a custom LA sprocket for a 20 inch bike n if so how much


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Any of those handle bars for sale ??


----------



## KrazyKutting

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Can u do a custom LA sprocket for a 20 inch bike n if so how much


Yes we can. Please PM me if you want chrome, gold, engraving.......


----------



## KrazyKutting

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Any of those handle bars for sale ??


the 2 middle ones are for sale, the other 2 sold.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


KrazyKutting said:


> the 2 middle ones are for sale, the other 2 sold.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

KrazyKutting said:


> the 2 middle ones are for sale, the other 2 sold.


:h5:


----------



## USMCJOEY22

How much for the third ones


----------



## KrazyKutting

USMCJOEY22 said:


> How much for the third ones


PM Sent


----------



## GR.....Jr

Nice work. tTt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TIME TO GET KRAZY. TTT


----------



## mandoemex

mr.widow-maker said:


> TIME TO GET KRAZY. TTT


Whats up little brother from another mother. 

Why dont you do this to your bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

mandoemex said:


> Whats up little brother from another mother.
> 
> Why dont you do this to your bike


 That's what im going for


----------



## Justin-Az

How much do yall charge to engrave and two-tone bike fenders?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> How much do yall charge to engrave and two-tone bike fenders?


PM Sent


----------



## 96tein

Yall set up at l.a. Show, an if so got any 12" bike parts


----------



## David831

96tein said:


> Yall set up at l.a. Show, an if so got any 12" bike parts


I need a bat holder


----------



## KrazyKutting

96tein said:


> Yall set up at l.a. Show, an if so got any 12" bike parts


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I need a bat holder


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SPONCER WELCOME HOMIE:thumbsup:


mandoemex said:


> Whats up little brother from another mother.
> 
> Why dont you do this to your bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT. 3 YEARS LATER ON LAYITLOW N STILL PRODUCING SOME KRAZY STUFF*


KrazyKutting said:


> Hot DAYUMMMM!!!! looks like the bike plaques are gonna be killn em just like the Car Club plaque topic is as well. :biggrin: Big thanks to all the LAYITLOW HOMIES that have supported us from day one and the ones that are just catching word of this little company that is workn hard to one day be the PREMIER LOWRIDER KUTTING SOURCE!!!! Like we have said from day one, WE WILL NOT BE OUT WORKED AND WE LIVE AND BREATHE THIS LIFE ALL DAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks for the parts bro
The bike looks good on em just needs the rest and it will set it off  and cant wait to see the other parts  
TTT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Send me a pic bro.lemme see


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thanks for the parts bro
> The bike looks good on em just needs the rest and it will set it off  and cant wait to see the other parts
> TTT!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Send me a pic bro.lemme see


If u send me a pik of urs  haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its not put together.lol n plus i kinda kow how urs looks. Jus wanna see if it looks TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> If u send me a pik of urs  haha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Then there u go! Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:run:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Then there u go! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahaha ^^^


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahaha ^^^


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## whatitdopickle

How much for the raiders wheel. Shipped to Vegas.


----------



## KrazyKutting

whatitdopickle said:


> How much for the raiders wheel. Shipped to Vegas.


PM Sent


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

top notch bro will b in contact real soon and you know this man lol


----------



## B.A. 213

How much For a plaque For a bike?


----------



## KrazyKutting

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> top notch bro will b in contact real soon and you know this man lol


----------



## KrazyKutting

B.A. 213 said:


> How much For a plaque For a bike?


Thank you for your inquiry. PM sent


----------



## 1SEXY80

whatitdopickle said:


> How much for the raiders wheel. Shipped to Vegas.


X2 Shipped to 93389


----------



## KrazyKutting

1SEXY80 said:


> X2 Shipped to 93389


PM Sent


----------



## B.A. 213

How much For bike parts ingraved?


----------



## KrazyKutting

B.A. 213 said:


> How much For bike parts ingraved?


PM Sent


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I'm gonna be hittin u up for parts soon


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

KrazyKutting said:


>


:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## Kiloz

ever get a chance to scan the image i sent to make the CAD for the Zulu Nation Plaque?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Did u post up pic of the latins finest pendant


----------



## 1SEXY80

How much for a Bike Plaque just like pics.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ill b sendn you a pic of the parts on the bike real soon bro thanks looks bad ass will do much more business real soon how much for a stern wheel if i wanna go with one somethn to match the other parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U ordering 1?


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Did u post up pic of the latins finest pendant


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> U ordering 1?


I think imma try to order 3


----------



## 1SEXY80

1SEXY80 said:


> How much for a Bike Plaque just like pics.
> View attachment 543647
> 
> View attachment 543648


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KOO. U SHOULD SEE IF HE CAN PUT ORANGE COUNTY WERE BIKE CLUB GOES? THAT WOULD LOOK SICK OR *o*c*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I think imma try to order 3


----------



## KrazyKutting

Kiloz said:


> ever get a chance to scan the image i sent to make the CAD for the Zulu Nation Plaque?


PM Sent


----------



## WICKED74

How much for custom 20 in forks and custom 2 piece sissy bars i whant bouth crazy looking eye katching kall me 5302043043


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

WICKED74 said:


> How much for custom 20 in forks and custom *2 piece sissy bars *i whant bouth crazy looking eye katching kall me 5302043043


I got a set for sale made by these guys p.m. if interested.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent


congrats on the baby to you and your wife


----------



## DVS

Going to have to get together after Vegas for a couple parts for my son's trike. Heard you were down the street from me now.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What ANOTHER ONE?


lesstime said:


> congrats on the baby to you and your wife


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GETTING DOWN ALL DAY EVERYDAY HERE AT KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms

mr.widow-maker said:


> GETTING DOWN ALL DAY EVERYDAY HERE AT KRAZY KUTTING


Some real nice work here. Keep it up.


----------



## Eddiebaja

How much for a pair of wheels???


----------



## KrazyKutting

Eddiebaja said:


> How much for a pair of wheels???


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

WICKED74 said:


> How much for custom 20 in forks and custom 2 piece sissy bars i whant bouth crazy looking eye katching kall me 5302043043


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Did u post up pic of the latins finest pendant


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

1SEXY80 said:


> How much for a Bike Plaque just like pics.
> View attachment 543647
> 
> View attachment 543648


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


KrazyKutting said:


>


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## ChemSchwinn

Do you guys sell turntable displays? how much do they run for? thanks.


----------



## KrazyKutting

ChemSchwinn said:


> Do you guys sell turntable displays? how much do they run for? thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## EL SOCIO

Good meeting you homies at the car show my daughter is excited for her parts


----------



## Blue94cady

Thats wats up gabe u r in good hands loko


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bro !!!! How r we looking on the parts !!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## CE 707

it was nice meeting you bro thanks a bunch for loaning me a sprocket at the show tell mines fixed thats a real stand up move an good customer service ima text you tomorrow about some stuff i want to getdone thanks again bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ridinlow408

dope plaques and bike parts! ill be def hitting u guys in a few months KRAZY KUTTING TTT!


----------



## bob1969

My name is bob I'm with socios car club woodland chapter.I'm interested in a price on gold plaques


----------



## KrazyKutting

ridinlow408 said:


> dope plaques and bike parts! ill be def hitting u guys in a few months KRAZY KUTTING TTT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

bob1969 said:


> My name is bob I'm with socios car club woodland chapter.I'm interested in a price on gold plaques


PM Sent


----------



## DUKES IE

how much for a turn table ? i need 1 for a pedal car. also are your turn tables 6 volt or 12 volt ?


----------



## KrazyKutting

DUKES IE said:


> how much for a turn table ? i need 1 for a pedal car. also are your turn tables 6 volt or 12 volt ?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Do i see T Q Rims it's coming out soon !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## 1SEXY80

Looking for the Pump Backplates the Monte Style, Seen them at Vegas SS, Need them Raw, How much


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## raskal14

WATS THE PRICE ON SOME HANDLEBARS LIKE THE ONES W THE STARS N THE S....


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## CE 707

KrazyKutting said:


>


hey bro let me know when the butter fly sprockets done so we can exchange the spockets


----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## R0L0

KrazyKutting said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up..........


----------



## ElProfeJose

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## R0L0

bump!!!!


----------



## Tripps

How much for some rims and forks for a 20


----------



## CE 707

Krazy Kutting get at me when you can bro I text you on a price for something


----------



## R0L0

TTT any updates Mando?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. UPDATES ON MY PARTS


----------



## idillon

i really dig these. you got a flow jet? or is this a laser/plasma cutter


----------



## KrazyKutting

idillon said:


> View attachment 563623
> i really dig these. you got a flow jet? or is this a laser/plasma cutter


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. UPDATES ON MY PARTS


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

E.C. ROLO said:


> TTT any updates Mando?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

CE 707 said:


> Krazy Kutting get at me when you can bro I text you on a price for something


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tripps said:


> How much for some rims and forks for a 20


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Plaques:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

pm sent


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## 55800

Any updates on goodtimes colorado order?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## south side locos

need price on 5 plaques BLVRD NITES FOR CC ALL CHROME send me design


----------



## liljoker

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent


how much for a sisy bar and h. bars to match this. chrome and engave p.m sent


----------



## liljoker

idillon said:


> View attachment 563623
> i really dig these. you got a flow jet? or is this a laser/plasma cutter


ttt


----------



## CE 707

What's the Word bro


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> What's the Word bro


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting

orangecrush719 said:


> Any updates on goodtimes colorado order?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

south side locos said:


> need price on 5 plaques BLVRD NITES FOR CC ALL CHROME send me design


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

liljoker said:


> how much for a sisy bar and h. bars to match this. chrome and engave p.m sent


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

R0L0 said:


> x2


PM sent


----------



## noe_from_texas

does tony still log on here?


----------



## noe_from_texas

bro, how much to make this, as a pendant for a chain? about 4 inches long


----------



## noe_from_texas

and chrome plated


----------



## R0L0

thx for the update bro....


----------



## KrazyKutting

noe_from_texas said:


> and chrome plated


PM Sent.


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going on them parts for socios


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

thanks for the wheels pedal and goose neck and crown bro good work will order more o and sprocket


----------



## KrazyKutting

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> thanks for the wheels pedal and goose neck and crown bro good work will order more o and sprocket
> View attachment 574129


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

[/QUOTE]


AWWWWW CHIT!!!!!! LOOKING GOOD BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

R0L0 said:


> AWWWWW CHIT!!!!!! LOOKING GOOD BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## noe_from_texas

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent.


send it again bro, please, i deleted all my pm's


----------



## KrazyKutting

noe_from_texas said:


> send it again bro, please, i deleted all my pm's


PM sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Any good news.....ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting

dreamer1 said:


> Any good news.....ttt


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## David831

Just got ma fork thanx guys


----------



## BIG AL 310

KrazyKutting said:


> ..................these ones how much


....


----------



## traditionals

yea how much fo dat same one sent to 78596


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Thanks for the support "KRAZY KUTTING" 
=====march 24th 2013==========


----------



## ATX

got my handlebars today in the mail thanks Krazy Kutting


----------



## KrazyKutting

BIG AL 310 said:


> ....


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

traditionals said:


> yea how much fo dat same one sent to 78596


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! can't wait to see the parts its that time !!!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ATX said:


> got my handlebars today in the mail thanks Krazy Kutting


SICK HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

I need a plaque for lowrider style c.c for my lowrider bike pm please


----------



## KrazyKutting

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I need a plaque for lowrider style c.c for my lowrider bike pm please


PM Sent.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Koo


KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent.


----------



## SIK_9D1

How Much For the Skull Pedals and a matching Sissy Bar in Raw metal?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Just got ma fork thanx guys


cmon cebo you know the drill pic or it didn't happen :twak:


----------



## KrazyKutting

SIK_9D1 said:


> View attachment 583634
> How Much For the Skull Pedals and a matching Sissy Bar in Raw metal?


PM sent


----------



## ChemSchwinn

hey hows the order for schwinn approved bike club coming along.


----------



## deweyg

TTT. Good work.


----------



## KrazyKutting

ChemSchwinn said:


> hey hows the order for schwinn approved bike club coming along.


PM Sent


----------



## David831

EL RAIDER said:


> cmon cebo you know the drill pic or it didn't happen :twak:


Vuskala en fb guey


----------



## Clown Confusion

we still waiting on words for the parts for socios


----------



## David831

Any pc parts u have ready to sell


----------



## KrazyKutting

Clown Confusion said:


> we still waiting on words for the parts for socios


PM Sent


----------



## Juiced only

KrazyKutting said:


>


 How Much For the Gun Pedal?


----------



## Tin-Tin

how much would it be to get a 20in. chain guard engraved & chrome plated?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tin-Tin said:


> how much would it be to get a 20in. chain guard engraved & chrome plated?


PM SEnt


----------



## KrazyKutting

Engraved Handle Bars, Steering Wheel, Forks and Crown. Getting ready to plate.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER

LOOKS SICK PLZ POST FINAL PRODUCT


----------



## Tin-Tin

Aye homie how much to get 209 made as forks? Could you send me a pic of a design?


----------



## Tin-Tin

Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tin-Tin said:


> Aye homie how much to get 209 made as forks? Could you send me a pic of a design?


PM sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2 TOPICS NOW ON THE BIKE PAGE?


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## Tin-Tin

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## CE 707

KrazyKutting said:


>


----------



## 55800

Will you guys be in,new mexico april for the super show??


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


>


By the look on your face I'm guessing your still waiting since woodland in september for you fixed engraved butterfly sprocket. An the confusion as to how all the new parts keep getting made but not yours...? 
Am I close


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> By the look on your face I'm guessing your still waiting since woodland in september for you fixed engraved butterfly sprocket. An the confusion as to how all the new parts keep getting made but not yours...?
> Am I close


 dude got time to advertise but cant return pm from last sunday


----------



## mandoemex

CE 707 said:


> dude got time to advertise but cant return pm from last sunday


No Dude doesn't have time to advertise our sister does the pictures for us. I just talked to him and he said he has been keeping you posted on the engraved sproket we are re doing for you. Thanks for being such a good customer bro we really appreciate it. This is Mando I just go on our blogs every now and then to make sure we are doing a good job. Santiago said he would call you tomorrow.


----------



## mandoemex

orangecrush719 said:


> Will you guys be in,new mexico april for the super show??


Thats the plan I am making our Schedule this week and will post up our calander for 2013 on our web page


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
Sick as work!


----------



## CE 707

thanks for he progress pic


----------



## CE 707

mandoemex said:


> No Dude doesn't have time to advertise our sister does the pictures for us. I just talked to him and he said he has been keeping you posted on the engraved sproket we are re doing for you. Thanks for being such a good customer bro we really appreciate it. This is Mando I just go on our blogs every now and then to make sure we are doing a good job. Santiago said he would call you tomorrow.


 good looking out bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

KrazyKutting said:


>


how much for them clown heads


----------



## regalicious

KrazyKutting said:


>


Hey Santiago is that my bumper step hows my tank comming along.:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for them clown heads


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

regalicious said:


> Hey Santiago is that my bumper step hows my tank comming along.:thumbsup:


PM Sent


----------



## raiderhater719

TTT for krazy kutting good guys


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## grumpy13

I talk to u in Vegas super show I was wondering if u still have that special on the parts..thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

grumpy13 said:


> I talk to u in Vegas super show I was wondering if u still have that special on the parts..thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## mandoemex

Here are some 20" rim designs we are going to start cutting if anyone is interested hit us up.


----------



## Justin-Az

Hello,

I need to request a plating quote from yall for a 12" schwinn lil tiger, parts that need plated are everything but the wheels.


----------



## Kiloz

Time for a new plaque :run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Time for a bump


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to request a plating quote from yall for a 12" schwinn lil tiger, parts that need plated are everything but the wheels.


PM Sent


----------



## [email protected]

KrazyKutting said:


> Engraved Handle Bars, Steering Wheel, Forks and Crown. Getting ready to plate.


how much for these bro?


----------



## kiki

Nice lego piece


----------



## KrazyKutting

[email protected] said:


> how much for these bro?


PM sent


----------



## BUCIO_J

KrazyKutting said:


> Engraved Handle Bars, Steering Wheel, Forks and Crown. Getting ready to plate.


How much laud into cali thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

BUCIO_J said:


> How much laud into cali thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Any word on the rims bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Any word on the rims bro


 i talk to Mando alredy thanks guys TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

BUCIO_J said:


> How much laud into cali thanks


How much for a whole setup like this one?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## KrazyKutting

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much for a whole setup like this one?


Here you go! from now until end of February.
Chrome Engraved Package
Forks $375
Handle Bars $465
Steering Wheel $265
Sissy Bars $375
Crown $125
Sprocket $125

Total $1,730
Will do for $1,500, 3 payments of $500. Call for more details. 928 750 2324


----------



## Blue94cady

And wheels ?


----------



## Ant-Wan

Fucking sikk Job over here


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

How Much Engrave Lips Of 20 Inch Wheels?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## KrazyKutting

Blue94cady said:


> And wheels ?


For that package Deal at $600 for 2 chrome engraved rims.


----------



## KrazyKutting

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much Engrave Lips Of 20 Inch Wheels?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> i talk to Mando alredy thanks guys TTMFT



este guey pregunta y se contesta solo :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> este guey pregunta y se contesta solo :roflmao:


lol:rimshot:


----------



## R0L0

:dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting

R0L0 said:


> :dunno:


PM sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Ce707 you should get those butterfly ones


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

KrazyKutting said:


> Here you go! from now until end of February.
> Chrome Engraved Package
> Forks $375
> Handle Bars $465
> Steering Wheel $265
> Sissy Bars $375
> Crown $125
> Sprocket $125
> 
> Total $1,730
> Will do for $1,500, 3 payments of $500. Call for more details. 928 750 2324


What about for 12" parts?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

KrazyKutting said:


> Here you go! from now until end of February.
> Chrome Engraved Package
> Forks $375
> Handle Bars $465
> Steering Wheel $265
> Sissy Bars $375
> Crown $125
> *Sprocket $125*
> 
> Total $1,730
> Will do for $1,500, 3 payments of $500. Call for more details. 928 750 2324


Ill hit you up near the end of the month on this when i send you the 50 for the wheel's.


----------



## raiderhater719

TTT


----------



## mandoemex

Here's is my sons little pedal car we are getting ready for him I just finished painting now time for Krazy Kutting parts so he can cruise areound the neighborhood.


----------



## Blue94cady

Ay way thats badass mando looking good loko


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

esta chingon mando :worship:


----------



## mandoemex

Blue94cady said:


> Ay way thats badass mando looking good loko


Thanks Shaggy ya esta listo para andar in chinga el pleve


----------



## mandoemex

Mr.Chop Top said:


> esta chingon mando :worship:[/QUOTE
> Thanks Bro my wife say's it won't last him a day before he wrecks it into a wall, but oh well.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## 96tein

mandoemex said:


> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> esta chingon mando :worship:[/QUOTE
> Thanks Bro my wife say's it won't last him a day before he wrecks it into a wall, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast he will crash into the wall with style
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NICE TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

I wanted to ask if yall can make a custom caged crown for a lowrider bike, what Im wanting is a crown with a cage on each side. If yall can make one can you please give me price both raw and plated shipped to Phoenix, Az.
Thank You


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> I wanted to ask if yall can make a custom caged crown for a lowrider bike, what Im wanting is a crown with a cage on each side. If yall can make one can you please give me price both raw and plated shipped to Phoenix, Az.
> Thank You


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Terminator Sissy Bars


----------



## KrazyKutting

Captain America Bike Rim



New Class Bike Plaque



Old Intentionz Bike Plaque


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows my socios plauqe looking


----------



## KrazyKutting

Clown Confusion said:


> hows my socios plauqe looking


PM Sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANK U FOR THE GOOD WORK !!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO

Wow I am very dissapointed in your guys service. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Cant wait for my parts


----------



## KrazyKutting

Pedal Car Plaques:


----------



## roamilcar

What up roy any pic of rey misterio rims


----------



## KrazyKutting

In stock ready to ship.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Care Bear Seat Pan


Stock Rims for Sale


----------



## Omobc

How much do you charge for a pair of laser cut forks and sissybars?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Omobc said:


> How much do you charge for a pair of laser cut forks and sissybars?


PM Sent


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## EL RAIDER

thx for the battery tide downs and the switch plate you donated for the raffles at our show :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR KRAZY KUTTIN


----------



## EL RAIDER

EL SOCIO said:


> Wow I am very dissapointed in your guys service. :thumbsdown:



y eso?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


>


LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Crowns




Pedal Car Pedals






Bike Forks


----------



## dodgers_fan

KrazyKutting said:


> Bike Crowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedal Car Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Forks


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF PEDAL CAR PEDALS.. THE LIL FEET ONE INGRAVED CROME?


----------



## KrazyKutting

dodgers_fan said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF PEDAL CAR PEDALS.. THE LIL FEET ONE INGRAVED CROME?


PM sent, thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

We will have bike parts for sale at these shows!


----------



## 96tein

you guys won't be at Torrez this weekend. if so any pedal car stuff.


----------



## KrazyKutting

96tein said:


> you guys won't be at Torrez this weekend. if so any pedal car stuff.


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Bike Plaque


Bike Handle Bars to be


Pedal Car Plaque


Pedal Car Pedals


Pedal Car Pedals


Stacked pieces for bike rims to come


----------



## dodgers_fan

KrazyKutting said:


>


Bro u guys make the hood part for the pedal cars?


----------



## KrazyKutting

dodgers_fan said:


> Bro u guys make the hood part for the pedal cars?


yes we can make custom hood ornaments or hood emblems for pedal cars. PM me when you are ready to order and we'll get you going.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Any updates on my captain america parts? Thanks


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Do you have any bike parts sets ready to order or is everything custom order? Im looking for handle bars, fork , crown, sissy bar, peddles


----------



## KrazyKutting

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Any updates on my captain america parts? Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Havocg12

Beautiful work...great customer service.....thanks again homies


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

Just ordered custom chromed pc pedals and custom chromed pc bars yesterday, paid via paypal. Can yall let me know if payment was recieve?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> Just ordered custom chromed pc pedals and custom chromed pc bars yesterday, paid via paypal. Can yall let me know if payment was recieve?


Rec'd and ready to go, thanks for the order.


----------



## Justin-Az

KrazyKutting said:


> Rec'd and ready to go, thanks for the order.


Thanks cant wait to get them.


----------



## mandoemex

Latest Bike Painted and being assembled for Espanola


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT MANDO :h5:


----------



## mandoemex

Marios peddle car summing together this week


----------



## Justin-Az

How much are the side view mirrors like ones on pedal car below?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## Omobc

mandoemex said:


> Latest Bike Painted and being assembled for Espanolahttp://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/Bike%20Rims/widowmaker2_zpsce1f3c09.jpg[/IMG]


 is that the widow maker frame??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Omobc said:


> is that the widow maker frame??


:shh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:-( no parts yet?


----------



## KrazyKutting

LINCOLNSAL said:


> :-( no parts yet?


PM sent, thanks Sal.


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## bluedream323

KrazyKutting said:


>


Yeah TTT !


----------



## Omobc

Do you do custom cut seats? Pm me some pics


----------



## grumpy13

KrazyKutting said:


> Care Bear Seat Pan
> 
> 
> Stock Rims for Sale


 how much


----------



## grumpy13

KrazyKutting said:


> In stock ready to ship.


How much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

pm sent


grumpy13 said:


> How much


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Justin-Az said:


> How much are the side view mirrors like ones on pedal car below?


can you pm me with a price for these side view mirrors? and also how soon they can be available


----------



## KABEL

How much for a set of rims ????


----------



## KrazyKutting

d1ulove2h8 said:


> can you pm me with a price for these side view mirrors? and also how soon they can be available


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

KABEL said:


> How much for a set of rims ????


 PM sent


----------



## lowdude13

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up bro can't wait to see all the new parts thanks for some good work !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## Kidblack

how much for a fork setup already chrome plated but no engraving


----------



## KrazyKutting

Kidblack said:


> how much for a fork setup already chrome plated but no engraving


 PM Sent


----------



## B.A. 213

looking real good man :thumbsup: cant wait to get mine


----------



## Justin-Az

Hello i saw the windshield, pedal bars and hood ornement for desert rose and they look great. Just wanted to check status of pedals, wheels, steering wheel and mirrors.


----------



## brn2ridelo

KrazyKutting said:


>


Do you guys do engraving???.....if so how much to engrave chainguard , crank & sprocket front and back fenders from my beach cruiser


----------



## KrazyKutting

brn2ridelo said:


> Do you guys do engraving???.....if so how much to engrave chainguard , crank & sprocket front and back fenders from my beach cruiser
> 
> View attachment 770722


 pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Justin-Az said:


> Hello i saw the windshield, pedal bars and hood ornement for desert rose and they look great. Just wanted to check status of pedals, wheels, steering wheel and mirrors.


 PM sent


----------



## B.A. 213

got any pictures of our plaques ???


----------



## KrazyKutting

B.A. 213 said:


> got any pictures of our plaques ???


 there is a pic on our main thread: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-o...ting-car-club-plaque-sale-125-plaque-297.html


----------



## Omobc

how much will it be to get this fork cut out and engraved? I want it in quarter inch think steel


----------



## mandoemex

Heading out to Vegas in a bit here are some new designs we will have a lot for sale for any theme bikes needs from Peddles, sprockets,forks,handlebars,Wheels,steerig wheels the list goes on and on a lot of new designs never seen before.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Omobc said:


> View attachment 801593
> how much will it be to get this fork cut out and engraved? I want it in quarter inch think steel


 PM sent


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

would u be able to cut out some forks and handle bars out of my front fender design???


----------



## KrazyKutting

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> would u be able to cut out some forks and handle bars out of my front fender design???
> View attachment 815609


 pm sent


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

KrazyKutting said:


> pm sent


Didnt receive anything


----------



## KrazyKutting

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> would u be able to cut out some forks and handle bars out of my front fender design???
> View attachment 815609


 YES we can


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## 4_ever_green

How much for some custom forks?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I love the plaque TTT KRAZYKUTTING


----------



## KrazyKutting

4_ever_green said:


> How much for some custom forks?


PM Sent


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
Some great work u guys do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

Black Friday prices from now until tonight at 10pm. 20" Bike Rims currently in stock. Chrome set is $250 shipped, Raw Set is $150 shipped.


----------



## ATX

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## 956chevy

:thumbsup: got my parts today


----------



## lowdude13

KrazyKutting said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can I get a price how much it be to engrave the GT only and gold plate the gt only ?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Thanks Krazy Kutting can't wait to see all ANGEL 4 LIFE PARTS


----------



## KrazyKutting

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can I get a price how much it be to engrave the GT only and gold plate the gt only ?


 PM sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE !!!!


----------



## ATX

ME I really can't complain they help me get back on my feet to shows n I won best bike at Dia De Los Muertos last year with a couple of their parts I'm still trippin off that my engraved handlebars and crown still come in handy


----------



## Cvigil

Yo I want the 80 chrome plaque what do I half to do to get this started Holmes ?



CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## KrazyKutting

Cvigil said:


> Yo I want the 80 chrome plaque what do I half to do to get this started Holmes ?
> 
> 
> 
> CVIGIL
> OREGONIZED NATIVES
> BC


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## ATX

TTT thanks for the good work


----------



## Oldchevys11

got any turn tables for a trike bike??? 8135161312


----------



## 956chevy

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Omobc

How much for a 20" custom but banana seat?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Omobc said:


> How much for a 20" custom but banana seat?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## bluedreamz

How much for forks handlebars and sprocket engraved


----------



## 956chevy

How much for the engraved windshield for the pedal car


----------



## DanielDucati

Roy ,I need 4 more of these Plaques cut.............Jagster cut the other 7 we got but they took for god damn ever to get them to us....pm me a price....Chrome plaque and Polished brass phoenix bird on back......pm me price....thanx bro.


----------



## KrazyKutting

bluedreamz said:


> How much for forks handlebars and sprocket engraved


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy

DanielDucati said:


> Roy ,I need 4 more of these Plaques cut.............Jagster cut the other 7 we got but they took for god damn ever to get them to us....pm me a price....Chrome plaque and Polished brass phoenix bird on back......pm me price....thanx bro.


Pm sent


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

I need an update on my order I got some 26 in forks n handlebars n I haven't heard anything it's been almost over a week my names ruben joya


----------



## KrazyKutting

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> I need an update on my order I got some 26 in forks n handlebars n I haven't heard anything it's been almost over a week my names ruben joya


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

956chevy said:


> How much for the engraved windshield for the pedal car


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The 
Top! 
Quality work you guys do! Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES IE

How much for a seat like the one in picture ?


----------



## renaissance-x

Would you post to Australia?


----------



## el peyotero

PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

DUKES IE said:


> How much for a seat like the one in picture ?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

renaissance-x said:


> Would you post to Australia?


 PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

Custom Fender Braces



Custom Sprockets


----------



## It's Johnny

KrazyKutting said:


> Custom Fender Braces... how much for the fender braces??


----------



## KrazyKutting

It's Johnny said:


> KrazyKutting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Fender Braces... how much for the fender braces??
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of chrome custom fender braces are $150, chrome engraved $240
Click to expand...


----------



## lowlife83

How much for winshield and steering wheel for pedal car?


----------



## KrazyKutting

PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

Custom Chrome Engraved Bike Crowns



Bike Plaques


----------



## Richiecool69elka

KrazyKutting said:


> Custom Chrome Engraved Bike Crowns
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Plaques


How Much Are The Bike Plaques? Chrome No Engraving..


----------



## KrazyKutting

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much Are The Bike Plaques? Chrome No Engraving..


PM sent


----------



## ucustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

Santiago ive been calling and texting you for my dash plate but no responce....whats goin on I hate to do this online but I have no choice


----------



## mandoemex

UNIQUES said:


> Santiago ive been calling and texting you for my dash plate but no responce....whats goin on I hate to do this online but I have no choice[/QUOTE
> 
> Santiago isn't o this blog anymore I am this is Mando. I called him and he didn't receive any texts do you have his correct number (928) 750-2324. Anyways he said your piece is at the platers you can probably call him to work out details. I would call him during normal business hours because he does need to get some rest.
> 
> Thanks for choosing us to do you business.


----------



## mandoemex

Let us know if you need anything. We will be at the Torres Empire Show this weekend if anyone needs to see our product please stop by.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Clown Confusion

will you be at the fresno show


----------



## mandoemex

Clown Confusion said:


> will you be at the fresno show


We are going to decide by Friday . I hope so


----------



## PO$QUE?

Do you have the sprocket in stock?


----------



## KrazyKutting

PO$QUE? said:


> Do you have the sprocket
> 
> in stock?






PM'd you Bro


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

How much for a 20in seat pan


----------



## KrazyKutting

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much for a 20in seat pan


PM Sent with price on a custom Seat Pan, thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

Custom chrome engraved bike forks:


----------



## dreamer1

Any custom crowns engraved in stock....


----------



## KrazyKutting

dreamer1 said:


> Any custom crowns engraved in stock....















We have these up front, all chrome and some more chrome ones boxed up. only engraved ones we have are customer custom order, but hope to stock up on them soon. $60 chrome plus shipping.


----------



## streetkingz13

KrazyKutting said:


>


how much for an Aztec surpinte forks


----------



## KrazyKutting

streetkingz13 said:


> how much for an Aztec surpinte forks


 Our custom chrome forks vary on price depending on the detail in the cuts and size. The Aztect Surpinte you see is $230 for the pair.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy




----------



## KrazyKutting

We have rims in stock. chrome plated $350 plus shipping per pair. For Pics of what's in stock please PM or text me at 928 750 2324. We also can custom make them to your bike theme. $200 per rim, chrome plated plus shipping.


----------



## 817Lowrider

good deal


----------



## KrazyKutting

Prices on sprockets can vary depending on the detail of the cuts within the design, but in general custom sprockets for 20" bikes:
Chrome $80
Chrome Engraved 1 side $130
2 Tone Engraved 1 Side $180


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Thanks Santiago! _:worship:










_Now please send my pendent lol! _:roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Chrome forks available for sale $200 plus shipping.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## Straight 66

KrazyKutting said:


>


 How much for these forks for a 20in. 
Raw?
Chrome?
Do you make custom fenders?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Straight 66 said:


> How much for these forks for a 20in.
> Raw?
> Chrome?
> Do you make custom fenders?


PM Sent
Prices on Custom Forks varies on size, detail and finish:
Raw $150 Pair
Chrome $230-$300 Pair
Chrome Engraved $430-$500 Pair
2 Tone Engraved $560-$630 Pair


----------



## KrazyKutting

Chrome Bike Steering Wheels in stock ready to ship. $150 shipped. 
Or order a custom one for your specific bike.
Prices vary on design and finish:
Chrome $150-$180
Chrome Engraved $210-$240
2 Tone Engraved $260-$290

PM or call us at 928 726 2958


----------



## DETACHED

question ive bought some stuff from you guys before, great products. was wondering do you also do chroming for parts that could be sent to you or not something you wish to deal with. anyways im looking forward to buying more from you guys in the future. also how much for chrome engraved heart pedals, along with chrome 20" heart forks thanks again.


----------



## lowdude13

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

DETACHED said:


> question ive bought some stuff from you guys before, great products. was wondering do you also do chroming for parts that could be sent to you or not something you wish to deal with. anyways im looking forward to buying more from you guys in the future. also how much for chrome engraved heart pedals, along with chrome 20" heart forks thanks again.


 PM sent, we do plate parts, chrome engraved custom forks go for $430 plus shipping.


----------



## KrazyKutting

20" Bike Rims in stock ready to ship. $350 for the pair, triple plated chrome. Plus shipping. PM or call 928 726 2958


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Are yyou guys doing a Black Friday sale like you do the last year


----------



## Dee Luxe

Or Christmas Specials


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

KrazyKutting said:


> 20" Bike Rims in stock ready to ship. $350 for the pair, triple plated chrome. Plus shipping. PM or call 928 726 2958


*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## fatcity209

KrazyKutting said:


>


Bad ass seat bro, pm a price for a seat like this will cost.


----------



## KrazyKutting

fatcity209 said:


> Bad ass seat bro, pm a price for a seat like this will cost.


the piece i the pic above is a stacked piece we did for a lil trike. something like that chrome engraved is $100. We do make custom seat pans, those are $225 chrome engraved. Thanks!


----------

